#  Alternativmedizin >   Kolloidales Silber >

## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
brauche mal Eure Hilfe, da ich zu sehr Laie bin und von der ganzen Materie recht wenig verstehe.
Ich denke mal meinen Doc kann ich damit nicht löchern, da er durch und durch Schulmediziner ist. 
Aber ich habe eben ein kleines Problem, da ich einen Crohn habe und kein Antibiotika nehmen sollte, da es einen Schub auslösen könnte, ich eh mit meinem Cröhnchen ziemliche Probleme in letzter Zeit hatte, forschte ich im Internet, denn. ..................mein Zahndoc meinte bei der letzten Sitzung bei ihm, da ich eine ENtzündung an einem Zahn habe, sollte ich eigentlich Antibiotika nehmen. 
Er weiss aber, dass ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich zu kämpfen hatte, was mein Darm betrifft und somit meinte er,  ich solle es eben drauf ankommen lassen und eventuell lieber einen Zahn opfern anstatt Antibiotika zu nehmen. 
Nun habe ich nen Kollegen der Silberwasser trinkt und der mir das emfohlen hat..........nur da ich nix nehme ohne mich vorher zu erkundigen bin ich auf ziemlich viel widersprüchliche Seiten im Internet gestoßen unter anderem auch auf diese Seite:  http://www.uni-protokolle.de/foren/viewt/3285,75.html  
und nun bin ich hin und her gerissen, weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll und frage einfach mal so in die Runde, was haltet Ihr davon?? 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Farbenspiel

Hallo Maggie, 
ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht was dieses "Kolloidales Silber" ist. Ich kann nur von meiner HNO-Ärztin berichten die mir eine "Silberlösung" auf entzündete Stellen im Rachen mit einem Tupfer auftrug. 
Ich habe viele Allergien, u.a. versch. Antibiotika, deshalb entschied sie sich für diese Silberlösung. Dies wurde am nächsten Tag wiederholt und die Entzündung ging rasch zurück. Insofern kann ich von dieser Silberlösung nur sehr positiv berichten, schmeckt zwar nicht toll aber hilft schnell.  
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob dies das gleiche Mittel war wie das Mittel nach dem Du frägst. 
Herzlich 
Renate

----------


## günni

lies dir doch mal, maggie 
die imnfos im wikipedia durch...auch die risiken...sind recht umfassend dargestellt, finde ich:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolloidales_Silber 
Günni

----------


## Teetante

Hi Maggie,  
Hände weg von dem Zeug! Ich suche Dir gerne die Tage mehr Infos raus, meld Dich einfach. Ich habe jetzt gerade nicht die Zeit, sorry.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Hi Andi, 
bin auch sehr skeptisch, da ich schon sehr viel gegooglet hab. Manche schreiben wie toll das Zeugs wäre, andere wiederum schreiben von Ablagerungen in den Nieren und der Leber. 
Gut jedes Medikament hat Nebenwirkungen auch Antibiotika, deshalb darf ich es ja auch nicht nehmen.
Manche wiederrum schreiben, dass das Zeugs nur schlechtgeredet wird, da die Pharmaindustrie nichts daran verdient. 
Bin ja sowieso sehr skeptisch an das Thema rangegangen, ansonsten hätte ich es schon probiert.  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Dr. Dierdteberg

Hallo,
ich hatte selber anfänglich meine Zweifel, was die Wirksamkeit vom kolloidalem Silber anging, auch wegen der vielen Nebenwirkungen, welche man im Netz nachlesen kann.  
Musste dann aber auch feststellen, dass scheinbar einige Mitarbeiter von Pharmaunternehmen hier bewusst Unwahrheiten rein schreiben und Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichen und wenn man dann dort nachfragt, erhält man keine richtige Antwort. 
Also, mir selber wurde von einem Heilpraktiker die Tage die Seite von vita-online24.de empfohlen und das was dort steht kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung von 2 Jahren nur voll bestätigen. 
Ich hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo,
> ich hatte selber anfänglich meine Zweifel, was die Wirksamkeit vom kolloidalem Silber anging, auch wegen der vielen Nebenwirkungen, welche man im Netz nachlesen kann.

 Na klar, so fangen sie alle an...   

> Musste dann aber auch feststellen, dass scheinbar einige Mitarbeiter von Pharmaunternehmen hier bewusst Unwahrheiten rein schreiben und Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichen und wenn man dann dort nachfragt, erhält man keine richtige Antwort.

 Meine Güte, das Schema ist wirklich immer wieder das gleiche, fällt Euch nichts neues ein wie Ihr Schwachsinn verkaufen könnt? Sei es Wasser mit Silber oder die berühmten NEM's, alles der gleiche Unsinn. Und wie immer ist die böse böse Pharmaindustrie beteiligt. Ich kann es bald nicht mehr hören, es k**tzt mich nur noch an.    

> Also, mir selber wurde von einem Heilpraktiker die Tage die Seite von vita-online24.de empfohlen und das was dort steht kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung von 2 Jahren nur voll bestätigen. 
> Ich hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.

 Na, das der Schlußsatz kommen mußte, wußte ich schon, als ich Ihren ersten Satz gelesen hatte. Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist Werbung in diesem Forum unerwünscht, auch wenn Sie nicht den Link eingestellt haben.  
Ein Heilpraktiker hat Ihnen diese Seite angeblich empfohlen? Sehr interessant...
Herr "Dr. Dierdtenberg", was auch immer für ein Dr. Sie sein mögen, für wie naiv halten Sie die User dieses Forums? 
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## lucy230279

@dr.dierdteberg, 
ich hab mal 2 fragen:
1. sie reden von erfahrung.. in welchen bereichen haben sie denn erfahrung?als patient oder als arzt? 
2. hätt gern mal gewusst, welche unserer forumsmitglieder den pharmaunternehmen angehören und welche unwahrheiten hier verbreitet werden? mir ist noch nix aufgefallen, aber vielleicht hab ich was übersehn..

----------


## Pianoman

@teetante   :ta_clap:   @ Dr. Dierteberg  Kommentar von wikipedia  _Klinische Studien, die eine Wirksamkeit von kolloidalem Silber beim Menschen verifizieren oder falsifizieren könnten, gibt es nicht. Es existiert auch kein Patentschutz._ _Silberempfindliche_ _Mikroorganismen__ können mit der Zeit silberresistent werden. Über Plasmide kann der Resistenzmechanismus zwischen verschiedenen Bakterienarten ausgetauscht werden. Silberresistente_ _Mikroorganismen__ wurden in Wasserfiltern nachgewiesen sowie bei Patienten mit Brandverletzungen, die mit silberhaltigen Mitteln behandelt wurden. Möglicherweise sind_ _grampositive__ Bakterien etwas empfindlicher als_ _gramnegative__. Der antivirale Effekt ist relativ gering und lässt sich auch durch Erhöhung der Konzentration kaum steigern. Einzelne Erfahrungsberichte sprechen teils begeistert von diesen Erfolgen, ebenso gibt es kritische Stimmen, die diesem nicht als_ _Arzneimittel__ zugelassenem Stoff keine, nur eine geringe oder gar eine schädliche Wirkung unterstellen. Kolloidales Silber ist nicht als Arzneimittel oder_ _Nahrungsergänzungsmittel_ _zugelassen, nicht verschreibungsfähig und kann daher nur als "Hausmittel" angesehen werden. Es sind Fälle von_ _Argyrie__nach Einnahme von kolloidalem Silber (Kumulierung von mindestens einem Gramm elementaren Silbers) und nach Einnahme von verschiedenen anderen Silberverbindungen bzw. Silberstäuben bekannt und in wissenschaftlichen Zeitschriften veröffentlicht worden._ _Es hat sich ein wenig bis gar nicht regulierter Markt entwickelt, auf dem verschiedenste Produkte als "kolloidales Silber", "Silberwasser", "silver water" (engl.) oder "__Hunzawasser__" angeboten werden._  _Mitunter erfährt man aus unseriöser Quelle, dass Silber eine selektive Wirkung auf "schlechte" Bakterien hätte und dagegen weniger wirksam gegen "gute" Bakterien sei. Müller konnte jedoch 1985 zeigen, dass eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Aufgrund ihres deutlich zu hohen Silbergehalts können sie (besonders bei Verwendung über längere Zeiträume hinweg) Silberablagerungen (Silberakkumulation) im Organismus verursachen, die u.a. zu Argyrie__ (Dunkelverfärbung der Haut), Argyrose__ und neurologischen Problemen führen können. Auch eine erhöhte Fehlbildungsrate bei Neugeborenen, deren Mütter während der_ _Schwangerschaft__ derartige Präparate eingenommen haben, kann aufgrund der Silberablagerungen nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden._ _Gesicherte und neutrale Aussagen über die innerliche Anwendung von kolloidalem Silber gibt es nicht. Manche Anbieter von Silberkolloiden halten sich mit Versprechungen hinsichtlich Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit zurück, legen manchmal Laboranalysen vor, die über Zusammensetzung und Qualität des Silberkolloids Aufschluss geben. Ein Teil der Silberkolloidverkäufer weist darauf hin, dass bei der elektrolytischen Herstellung auf höchste Reinheit des Silbers geachtet werden muss. So soll die Herstellung aus hochreinem Silber (min. 99,99%) und (mehrfach) destilliertem Wasser erfolgen und die Silberpartikelgröße maximal 5-10 nm betragen._ _Der Arzneifachmann Dr. med. Clemens Mittmann, Universitätsklinik Hamburg-Eppendorf, weist auf folgende Schädigungen durch kolloidales Silber hin: Die chronische Einnahme kann zu einer quasi irreversiblen Einlagerung von Silbersalzen in Schleimhäute und die Haut führen. Aber auch in Gefäßen und inneren Organen wie Leber, Nieren, Milz und im Zentralnervensystem lagert sich Silber ab. Dies kann unter anderem zu chronischen Oberbauch-Schmerzen und zentralnervösen Erkrankungen wie Geschmacks- und Gangstörungen, Schwindel oder Krampfanfällen führen. Gewarnt werden muss vor der Einnahme vor allem während der Schwangerschaft._  Kommentar Süddeutsche Zeitung / Colin Goldner  _Als weiteres Wundermittel gilt kolloidales Silber, das angeblich als "modernes Panazee" seine segensreiche Wirkung bei gesundheitlichen Problemen und Störungen jeder Art entfaltet. Es handelt sich dabei um Präparate in Tropfen- oder Pillenform, in denen submikroskopische Silberpartikel enthalten sind._   _Nicht nur Augen-, Ohren- und Rachenentzündungen sollen vorzüglich darauf ansprechen. Auch Erkrankungen der Atemwege, der Haut, des Verdauungs- und des Urogenitaltraktes, ja selbst Hirnhautentzündungen und Tumorerkrankungen seien mit dem "natürlichen Antibiotikum" schnell und effizient zu bekämpfen. Im Übrigen stelle in Wasser gelöstes kolloidales Silber ein vorzügliches "Erste-Hilfe Spray" bei Schnittwunden, Entzündungen, Verbrennungen und Insektenstichen dar._  _In Lehrbüchern der Naturheilkunde finden sich wahre Lobeshymnen auf kolloidales Silber angestimmt: "Jede Art von Pilz, Virus, Bakterium, Streptokokken, Staphylokokken und anderen pathogenen Organismen wird in drei bis vier Minuten abgetötet." Unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen gebe es nicht. Im Gegensatz zu antibiotischen Behandlungen werde das Immunsystem nicht geschwächt, im Gegenteil. Es sei höchste Zeit, kolloidales Silber als "sicherste und wirksamste Medizin der Welt" anzuerkennen._  _Tatsache ist: Keine der angeblichen Heilwirkungen ist auch nur ansatzweise belegt. Hingegen besteht die Gefahr einer schleichenden Argyrie-Vergiftung durch Silberablagerungen in den Augen, in der Leber, den Nieren und im Gehirn, was zahlreiche Fällen bestätigt haben. Vor allem wird dabei von teils massiven Störungen des Zentralnervensystems berichtet._  _Von internationalen Gesundheitsbehörden wird die Grenze für die orale Aufnahme von Silber bei täglich fünf Mikrogramm pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht gezogen, darüberliegende Mengen seien potentiell gesundheitsschädigend. Behördlicherseits wird von der Einnahme kolloidalen Silbers ausdrücklich abgeraten._  _Da Silber auch über die Nahrung aufgenommen wird, vor allem über Milch und Milchprodukte, kann eine zusätzliche Einnahme von silberhaltigen Tropfen oder Tabletten sehr schnell in den gefährlichen Bereich führen. Nachgerade fatal ist der vielzitierte Ratschlag, im Zuge einer Silberkolloidbehandlung die "Darmflora durch Joghurt zu unterstützen"._   _Und der häufig zitierte Hinweis auf eine angebliche Zulassung von kolloidalem Silber als Naturheilmittel durch die amerikanische Food and Drug Administration (FDA) ist falsch. Vielmehr hat die FDA festgestellt, dass sie "sich keiner substantiellen wissenschaftlichen Belege bewusst ist, die den Einsatz frei käuflicher Mittel mit kolloidalem Silber als Heilmittel bei ernsthaften Krankheiten unterstützen"_  _Obwohl Kolloidales Silber weder als Medikament noch als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zugelassen ist, lässt sich fertig zubereitetes Silberwasser problemfrei über das Internet beziehen: ein 100-ml-Fläschchen (40ppm) kostet zehn bis 14 Euro._  _Im einschlägigen Zubehörhandel sind zudem Apparate erhältlich, mit denen kolloidales Silber selbst hergestellt werden kann - zum Beispiel ein sogenannter Ionic-Pulser-Standard S, ein schwachstrombetriebenes Teil in der Größe einer TV-Fernbedienung._  _Das Gerät sondert von einem eingelegten Silberstab winzigste Partikelchen ab, die direkt in ein Trinkglas eingerührt werden können. Kosten des Gerätes: 170 Euro. Materialwert des Silberstabes: rund fünf Euro._ _Mit dem Einsatz von Silbernitratlösungen in der wissenschaftlichen Medizin hat die Silberkolloidtherapie übrigens nichts zu tun._  Weitere Fragen kann möglicherweise Dr. Dierteberg beantworten.  Pianoman

----------


## lucy230279

@pianoman,   

> Weitere Fragen kann möglicherweise Dr. Dierteberg beantworten.

 das will ich ja hoffen. sonst wirds ja keine interessante diskussion. :c_laugh:  
also ich bin von der wirkung bis jetzt nicht überzeugt. die hier aufgezeigte nebenwirkungen schrecken doch ganz schön ab...

----------


## Teetante

@ Pianoman:  :s_thumbup:  
Danke für die ausführlichen Infos.  
Auch ich bin gespannt, ob der Herr Dr. sich hier nochmal blicken läßt... 
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Küken

Naja dumm daher geredet könnt ich auch sagen ich bin Fr. Dr. oder behauptet hier jemand was anderes?
Hach immer wieder schön hier *lol*

----------


## Esowatch

Auf den Esowatch-Seiten wird das kolloidale Silber behandelt. Dabei werden die Nebenwirkungen auch nicht verschwiegen:  http://esowatch.com/index.php/Kolloidales_Silber

----------


## mroehre

> @pianoman,  
> das will ich ja hoffen. sonst wirds ja keine interessante diskussion. 
> also ich bin von der wirkung bis jetzt nicht überzeugt. die hier aufgezeigte nebenwirkungen schrecken doch ganz schön ab...

 Jetzt muss ich erst mal ausprobieren wie das mit dem verfassen der beiträge geht :-)
Naja. mal sehn ob es klappt. Gleich mal ne Antwort an so ein hübsches Leipziger Mädel. Grüße von einem Glauchauer, der soeben in Wien verweilt. Die ösis sind grad total Fussballgeil drauf. mal sehn was morgen ist. 
Ich versuch dennoch mal alle user anzusprechen. hab mich grad hier angemeldet.
Mich ärgert eigentlich das schlechtreden und die ständigen Zweifeleien an der wirksamkeit des kolloidalen silbers. Ob sich hier viele vertreter von Pharmariesen tummeln? 
Mich hat die Schulmedizin mindestens zweimal ganz herb enttäuscht. Fast würde ich sagen viele Mediziner können oder wollen nicht logisch denken. Und ganz besonders können sie nicht die logische Selbstdiagnose eines patienten akzeptieren.  
Bereits in zwei krassen Fällen habe ich mich in kürzester Zeit mit kolloidalem Silber selbst geheilt.  
Einmal nach einer offensichtlichen Lebensmittel-Vergiftung und vor einem halben Jahr nachdem ich fast fünf monate eine art erkältungskrankheit hatte, die eine art schleichender grippaler effekt war. immer wieder kehrende kopfschmerzen. Dennoch habe ich partout kein Fieber bekommen. Genau bis zu dem zeitpunkt als ich mich wieder auf das Silber-präparat eingelassen habe!!!!!!!!!!! Schon einen tag später gab es stark erhöhte temperatur. Das silber habe ich dann wieder mehrere tage lang genommen (trotz 38 grad).
Nach einer knappen Woche war das alles beendet. Kopfschmerzen ade. Gesund. 
Die Schulmediziner hatten mehrfach in diesen knapp 5 Monaten die Chance eine ordentliche Antibiotika-Behandlung zu führen. Ich kann es nicht mit wenigen Worten auf den Punkt bringen. Eine ca. einwöchige Antibiotika-Behandlung mit einem als stark bekannten Präparat hatte nicht viel gebracht. Ca. 2 Wochen später der schleichende Rückfall. Einen monat später wieder beim arzt. trotz meiner hinweise zum letzten rückfall ist mir ein schwächeres (billigeres!) präparat verschrieben worden. Wie ich es erwartet hatte dann der nächste Rückfall. Irgendwann ist dann auch beim grössten Optimisten das letzte vertrauen in die schulmedizin verspielt. Wie gesagt: ca. 4 oder 5 tage silber-Präparat haben das Trauma -nach über 4 monaten mit dicker strickjacke und schal in einem geheizten Büro-wo mich alle kollegen für verrückt erklärt hatten- dann beendet.
Die natur ist konsequent-im gegensatz zu vielen medizinern die ich kennengelernt habe. Unser gesundheitssystem ist ohnehin kaputt. Eigentlich sollte es verfassungswidrig sein den arzt zu budgetieren. Das die ärzte das akzeptiert haben zeigt wie krank das system ist. 
Beim nächsten mal gibts von mir noch meine geschichte zur selbstheilung meiner ziemlich schlimmen lebensmittelvergiftung mit kolloidalem silber. dabei hatten die mediziner ein dreiviertel Jahr zeit endlich eine plausible diagnose zu stellen. Bis hin zu denen im Krankenhaus hat das system versagt. Meine eigene diagnose kann nicht so falsch gewesen sein denn das silber hat mich in Null komma nix von allen beschwerden befreit. In kürze die ganze geschichte. Die ist der Hammer. 
Übrigens will ich gleich drauf hinweisen, dass es erhebliche Unterschiede bei kolloidalem silber gibt. Auch hier gilt: Allein die dosis macht....das ein Ding wirkt.
Die präparate im Internet "Silberwasser" sind reine abzocke. Ob wirklich Silber drin ist kann man nicht sehen und sicher schwer nachweisen.
Konzentriertes kolloidales silber ist bräunlich gefärbt bis ganz ganz dunkelbraun.
Es gibt ein Präparat mit etwa 2200 ppm Silbergehalt von einem ostdeutschen Pharmakonzern. Gegen magen-darm-beschwerden. Gibts in jeder apotheke frei verkäuflich...für ca. 4 bis 5 Euro. Womit gleich die legende widerlegt wäre, dass kolloidales silber nicht zugelassen wäre :-) Wer das schreibt hat keine ahnung, ist lobbyist der mediziner oder Pharmakonzerne oder die behörden haben geschlafen-seit mehreren Jahren. letzteres ist in Deutschland wohl unwahrscheinlich. mal erhlich, daran glaubt wohl niemand.
Ich lach mich echt kaputt.
Es gäbe noch viel dazu zu sagen...was ich noch tun werde.
wer herausgehört hat dass ich ein kritiker der schulmedizin bin hat genau zugehört.
es war ein schmerzlicher prozess und mit viel resignation verbunden, zu erkennen, dass die angewandte medizin eben keine wissenschaft ist. Und (auch) deswegen kann ein patient auch mit den allermeisten ärzten auch nicht rein logisch argumentierend umgehen. Eine schande.
Hier hilft nur sich selbst zu emanzipieren, sich weiterzubilden und eben auch mal alternative Präparate selbst anzuwenden und deren reales oder vermeintliches Risiko in Kauf zu nehmen. das ist wohl die zukunft unseres gesundheitssystems.
Unsere politiker oder gar die ärzte schützen uns jedenfalls nicht vor Lobbyismus und Fehlinformation der Pharmakonzerne.
der physiker weiss es: Theorien kann man viele haben...aber nur der versuch erbringt die Wahrheit mit (fast) absoluter sicherheit.
grüße,
Michael, Dipl.-Ing.(FH) Chemische Verfahrenstechnik

----------


## Maggie

Hi Michael, 
schade, dass Du solche negativen Erfahrungen mit Ärzten gemacht hast, aber die macht wohl jeder einmal im Leben, wenn er krank ist.
Arzt ist ein Beruf und wie in jedem anderen Beruf gibt es da gute und schlechte Ärzte. 
Haste noch nie mit nem Installateur oder nem Automechaniker Pech gehabt?? 
Gehst Du dann auch her und versuchst selber Deine Wasserleitungen oder Dein Auto flott zu bekommen??
Weißte so ein Medizinstudium dauert ja ziemlich lange und ich glaube kaum, dass Du als Laie und ohne medizinische Vorkenntnisse Deinen Körper bei einer ernsthaften Erkrankung selber kurieren kannst.
Schreibe extra nicht heilen, denn das können die Mediziner auch nicht, da muss schon der Patient mithelfen.
Oder was machst Du denn, wenn mal eine Op nötig wird?? Kaufst Du Dir dann ein Handbuch für Chirurgie und ein Skalpell :Huh?:  
Such Dir lieber ein Arzt zu dem Du Vertrauen haben kannst und lasse das Experimentieren an Deinem Körper, vor allem lasse es, anderen die ernsthaft krank sind , von solchem Unsinn wie Silberwasser 6 Co überzeugen zu wollen. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich mußte mir schon viel Unsinn in der Art anhören und ich finde das nur zum heulen. 
Da waren z.B. so blöde Sprüche dabei wie : trink mal Morgenurin oder saug mal Öl. Bei solchen Worten kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## mroehre

> Hi Michael, 
> schade, dass Du solche negativen Erfahrungen mit Ärzten gemacht hast, aber die macht wohl jeder einmal im Leben, wenn er krank ist.
> Arzt ist ein Beruf und wie in jedem anderen Beruf gibt es da gute und schlechte Ärzte. 
> Haste noch nie mit nem Installateur oder nem Automechaniker Pech gehabt?? 
> Gehst Du dann auch her und versuchst selber Deine Wasserleitungen oder Dein Auto flott zu bekommen??
> Weißte so ein Medizinstudium dauert ja ziemlich lange und ich glaube kaum, dass Du als Laie und ohne medizinische Vorkenntnisse Deinen Körper bei einer ernsthaften Erkrankung selber kurieren kannst.
> Schreibe extra nicht heilen, denn das können die Mediziner auch nicht, da muss schon der Patient mithelfen.
> Oder was machst Du denn, wenn mal eine Op nötig wird?? Kaufst Du Dir dann ein Handbuch für Chirurgie und ein Skalpell 
> Such Dir lieber ein Arzt zu dem Du Vertrauen haben kannst und lasse das Experimentieren an Deinem Körper, vor allem lasse es, anderen die ernsthaft krank sind , von solchem Unsinn wie Silberwasser 6 Co überzeugen zu wollen. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich mußte mir schon viel Unsinn in der Art anhören und ich finde das nur zum heulen. 
> ...

 Hallo Maggie,
entschuldigung wenn ich vielleicht zu direkt bin. Aber ich gedenke nicht von diesem weg abzuweichen. es zählen für mich nur logische argumentationen und der beweis im selbstversuch. In jedem fall hat das kolloidale silber bisher bei mir immer (!) extrem schnell gewirkt. Im gegensatz zu mehreren Antibiotika, die von unseren ach so schlauen Ärzten oft zu zeitig abgesetzt wurden. Die meinung/ Hinweise des patienten zählen ja heut nix mehr. der arzt hat den Kostendruck und dem ist er mehr vepflichtet als der gesundheit des patienten.
Die Pharamaindustrie muss wirklich höllische angst haben, dass sich sowas durchsetzt. es kann nämlich nicht mehr patentiert werden, da es kolloidales silber schon ewig gibt. Früher haben ärzte es angewendet ohne ein drama draus zu machen. selbst in der ehemaligen DDR wurde es noch angewendet. ich hab bereits mit apothekern gesprochen.
Zur angeblichen gefahr der Silbereinlagerung wäre noch einiges zu sagen, was ich bald tun werde.
Wo sind eigentlich die negativen studien der pharmaindustrie? Die würden sie doch sofort auf den tisch packen oder eben ins internet. Es ist wohl eher wahrscheinlich, dass es die gar nicht gibt. 
Zu meinen erfahrungen kann ich nur sagen, ich hab sie gemacht. Wie lange würden sie ihren Körper medizinern anvertrauen, die eine lebensmittelvergiftung, die klar bakteriologischen ursprungs war-dafür gab es klinische beweise- den ärzten anvertrauen, die sie nicht kurieren und eine konsequente antibiotika-anwendung mit lächerlichen argumentation abgelehnt haben. Nach einem dreiviertel jahr der quälerei war bei mir schluss. Mit silber hab ich das drama beendet. Viel vertrauen ist in manche bereiche der medizin nicht mehr geblieben. 
Bald werde meine sehr speziellen erfahrungen vermutlich auf ner eigenen seite veröffentlichen. sie sind es wert von Patienten mit gleichen Problemen gelesen zu werden. dann werde ich auch ins detail gehen-sicher nicht zur freude mancher Ärzte. 
Was ärzte wirklich können kann ich dir sagen: Präparate nach Schema f verschreiben. Standarddiagnosen. Aber sobald man aus dem Rahmen fällt hat man in diesem system verloren. In zahlreichen TV-reportagen können sie dazu ebenfalls erfahrungen sammeln. hart an der Realität. 
hast du das silber selbst probiert? Schon zu Robert Kochs zeiten haben unzählige Studien und die praktische anwendung dessen Wirksamkeit belegt. Alle anderen aussagen sind geradetzu lächerlich. Die geschichte mit den nebenwirkungen steht auf einem ganz anderem blatt. Auch dazu kann man aus der theoretischen Physik heraus Stellung nehmen. Das tu ich später. Bislang konnte ich keinerlei nebenwirkungen feststellen. Ausserdem wurden früher die Präparate völlig anders hergestellt, deswegen gab es früher wirklich Argyrie (Silbereinlagerungen). 
Wo ist eigentlich Ihre angst vor den heutigen antibiotika und sonstigen Präparaten. Die enthalten organische Substazen, die definitiv in den stoffwechsel eingreifen könnten-da organische Substanzen oft abbaubar sind-im gegenteil zu einem edelmetall wie Silber? 
da hätte ich gerne mal Antworten von Ihnen/Dir. 
grüße an alle Arzt-enttäuschten Patienten,
Michael 
PS. kolloidales Silber wirkt!

----------


## günni

auch ich "kenne" 
die wirkung von schwermetallen auf organismen aus der anwendung und erfahrung in der "WASSERCHEMIE" auch in der praxis! 
WENN MAN KUPFER VERWENDEN WÜRDE DANN WÜRDE DIES NOCH "BESSER" WIRKEN! 
NUR:
Ein bissl "TOT" wäre man vorher auch....im "wikipedia" stehen auch die risiken der silber-anwendung! 
günni

----------


## StarBuG

> Mich hat die Schulmedizin mindestens zweimal ganz herb enttäuscht. Fast würde ich sagen viele Mediziner können oder wollen nicht logisch denken. Und ganz besonders können sie nicht die logische Selbstdiagnose eines patienten akzeptieren.

 Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie Ärzten Fachkompetenz streitig gemacht wird, weil Dr. Google bei Eingabe der Symptome eine seltene Erkrankung ausspuckt, der Arzt aber, aufgrund seiner Erfahrung, eine andere Diagnose stellt. 
Es gibt einen Spruch, der auch auf die Diagnosefindung und Therapie zutrifft:
"Das Häufige ist häufig und das Seltene ist selten" 
Ich versuche mal den Weg der Diagnosefindung verständlich durch ein Gleichnis zu beschreiben:
Wenn ich mitten in der Nacht im Dunkeln durch die Stadt gehe, und einen Schatten sehe, der aussieht wie ein Pferd, dann ist es zu 95% auch ein Pferd.
Wenn es kein Pferd ist, dann ist es zu 4% ein Esel und nur zu einem Prozent ein Zebra.
Leider wollen viele Patienten, die zum Arzt gehen und vorher Dr. Google um Rat gefragt haben, direkt das Zebra (die logische Selbstdiagnose) behandelt haben, was einfach Blödsinn ist.   

> Eine ca. einwöchige Antibiotika-Behandlung mit einem als stark bekannten Präparat hatte nicht viel gebracht. Ca. 2 Wochen später der schleichende Rückfall. Einen monat später wieder beim arzt. trotz meiner hinweise zum letzten rückfall ist mir ein schwächeres (billigeres!) präparat verschrieben worden

 Was ist für Sie denn bitte ein "schwächeres" Antibiotikum?
Es gibt schlichtweg kein starkes oder schwaches Antibiotikum. 
Verschiedene Antibiotika haben verschiedene Wirkungsmechanismen und Keimspektren, gegen die sie wirken.    

> Im gegensatz zu mehreren Antibiotika, die von unseren ach so schlauen Ärzten oft zu zeitig abgesetzt wurden. Die meinung/ Hinweise des patienten zählen ja heut nix mehr.

 Verschiedene Antibiotika haben verschiedene Wirkungsmechanismen und damit wirken sie auch auf verschiedene Erreger, sprich, nicht jedes Antibiotikum wirkt bei jedem Keim. Wenn keine Besserung (z.B. Rückgang des Fiebers oder der Entzündungswerte) nach 3 Tagen Antibiotika Therapie nicht eingetreten ist (vorausgesetzt man kennt den Keim nicht), so muss man die Therapie umstellen.
Auch wirken Antibiotika nur gegen Bakterien. Wenn der Verdacht auf einen viralen Infekt besteht, machen Antibiotika schlicht weg keinen Sinn. 
Mehr Informationen zu Antibiotika: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antibiotika   

> der arzt hat den Kostendruck und dem ist er mehr vepflichtet als der gesundheit des patienten.

 Das ist eine pauschale Behauptung, die schlichtweg nicht richtig ist. 
Es gibt Budgetierung und Kostendruck, diese hindert den Arzt aber nicht daran, Patienten zu therapieren oder einer angemessenen Therapie zuzuführen. 
Auch sind Ärzte nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass dieser Kostendruck existiert, sie leiden selber darunter!   

> Eigentlich sollte es verfassungswidrig sein den arzt zu budgetieren. Das die ärzte das akzeptiert haben zeigt wie krank das system ist.

 Beschweren Sie sich bei der Politik (ein Brief an Ulla Schmidt zum Beispiel).
Ich mache Sie ja auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass wir so hohe Steuern haben, nur weil Sie das akzeptieren. Glauben Sie mir, wir Ärzte würden gerne aus dem vollen Schöpfen, das geht nur leider nicht, da überall die Kassen leer sind. Wenn sie am Ende des Monats kein Geld auf dem Konto haben, können Sie sich auch keinen Porsche mehr kaufen.   

> Zu meinen erfahrungen kann ich nur sagen, ich hab sie gemacht. Wie lange würden sie ihren Körper medizinern anvertrauen, die eine lebensmittelvergiftung, die klar bakteriologischen ursprungs war-dafür gab es klinische beweise- den ärzten anvertrauen, die sie nicht kurieren und eine konsequente antibiotika-anwendung mit lächerlichen argumentation abgelehnt haben. Nach einem dreiviertel jahr der quälerei war bei mir schluss. Mit silber hab ich das drama beendet. Viel vertrauen ist in manche bereiche der medizin nicht mehr geblieben.

 Wenn Sie ein 3/4 Jahr an den Beschwerden gelitten haben, so hat es sich definitiv nicht um eine Lebensmittelvergiftung gehandelt. Ihre selbst gestellte Diagnose ist schlichtweg falsch. Lebensmittelvergiftungen werden durch Toxine (Gifte) von Bakterien hervorgerufen. Die Symptome sind, je nach Toxin, meist Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Durchfall, aber auch Lähmungen (Botulismus durch BotulinumToxin) bis hin zum Tod.
Toxine haben keine so lange Verweildauer im Körper, dass sie ein 3/4 Jahr Symptome machen können. 
Eine andere Art der "Lebensmittelvergiftung" ist die Lebensmittelinfektion, eine bakterielle Infektion (z.B. mit Salmonellen, oder Brucellose, Typhus, Cholera) durch verunreinigte Lebensmittel. Auch hier sind die Symptome meist Durchfall, Übelkeit und Erbrechen. Diese Infektionen können und müssen antibiotisch behandelt werden. 
Mehr Informationen zu Lebensmittelvergiftungen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebensmittelvergiftung   

> Was ärzte wirklich können kann ich dir sagen: Präparate nach Schema f verschreiben. Standarddiagnosen. Aber sobald man aus dem Rahmen fällt hat man in diesem system verloren. In zahlreichen TV-reportagen können sie dazu ebenfalls erfahrungen sammeln. hart an der Realität.

 Stimmt, mehr als einen grippalen Infekt können Ärzte nicht diagnostizieren.
Das Studium und die fachärztliche Ausbildung sind eh nur Fassade, in Wirklichkeit trinken wir den ganzen Tag Kaffee und lachen über die dummen Patienten, die uns vertrauen. (*Ironie aus*)
Siehe auch Erklärung zu erstem Zitat.    

> hast du das silber selbst probiert? Schon zu Robert Kochs zeiten haben unzählige Studien und die praktische anwendung dessen Wirksamkeit belegt. Alle anderen aussagen sind geradetzu lächerlich.

 Bitte nennen Sie uns doch ein paar valide wissenschaftliche Studien (Randomisierte Doppelblind-Studien wenn es irgendwie geht, die gibt es übrigens für Antibiotika zu Hauf, da sie Pflicht sind), die ihre Behauptung untermauern.   

> Die geschichte mit den nebenwirkungen steht auf einem ganz anderem blatt. Auch dazu kann man aus der theoretischen Physik heraus Stellung nehmen. Das tu ich später. Bislang konnte ich keinerlei nebenwirkungen feststellen. Ausserdem wurden früher die Präparate völlig anders hergestellt, deswegen gab es früher wirklich Argyrie (Silbereinlagerungen).

 Die gibt es auch heute noch, den Silber lagert sich nun mal in die Haut ein. Es kommt nur auf die Menge an Silber und die Häufigkeit des Konsums an.   

> Unsere politiker oder gar die ärzte schützen uns jedenfalls nicht vor Lobbyismus und Fehlinformation der Pharmakonzerne.

 Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe, aber alle Ärzte über einen Kamm zu scheren ist anmaßend und schlicht weg falsch. 
ps: Gäbe es die Schulmedizin und uns Ärzte nicht, wären Sie zu 95% bereits nicht mehr am Leben, auch mit kollodialem Silber nicht. Nur mal so nebenbei (Stichwort Kindersterblichkeit, Lebenserwartung, etc) 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Michael

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ StarBug "Das Häufige ist häufig und das Seltene ist selten". Eine durchaus treffende Grundaussage. Häufig handelt es sich bei dem Symptomen :Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Durchfall um eine Lebensmittelvergiftung. Kann natürlich auch ein Virusinfekt sein,oder was ganz anderes. Meines Wissens nach ist aber selbst bei einer Salmonelleninfektion nicht gleich Antibiotika indiziert. Da sollte doch dann zunächst mal eine Stuhluntersuchung erfolgen, um zu gucken was denn überhaupt los ist. Sollten in dieser keine bakteriellen pathogenen Keime gefunden werden, ist ja erst mal eine Antibiotika Therapie vom Tisch. Sollten welche gefunden werden, läßt sich doch labortechnisch austesten,ob und welches Antibiotika hilft. Finde ich besser als wenn ich das an mir selbst austesten muß. Bevor das Antibiotikum dann abgesetzt wird kann noch mal eine Untersuchung des Stuhls erfolgen, um zu schauen, ob alle Keime abgetötet wurden. Weil " häufig nach einer Woche weg" nützt mir persönlich nichts, wenn ich zu "selten auch länger" gehöre.
Natürlich käme ich mir als Arzt auch auf den Schlips getreten vor, wenn mein Patient mit selbst gestellter Diagnose bei mir erscheint und erwartet, daß ich nur das von ihm gewünschte Rezept unterzeichne. Aber ich könnte ja nachfragen, wie er denn zu seiner "Diagnose" gekommen ist. Dies könnte mir zusätzliche Informationen geben.Als Arzt könnte ich ihm dann verständlich erklären, warum seine Diagnose nicht stimmen kann, und mich mit seiner Mithilfe auf die Ursachensuche begeben. Lebensmittelvergiftung als Diagnose für sein Leiden aus dem Munde eines Nichtmediziners heißt soviel wie "ich glaube ich habe was Falsches gegessen". Diese Aussage kann glaube ich jeder Arzt akzeptieren.
Jetzt mal zu kolloidalen Silber. Natürlich gibt es zu kolloidalen Silber keine doppelblind, plazebokontrollierte Studie. Eine einzige Studie kostet leicht mehrere hunderttausend Euro. Wer sollte denn eine solche Studie finanzieren? Silber kann sich kein Pharmakonzern patentieren lassen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es Studien über die Kamillenblüte gibt. Hat sie deswegen weniger Heilwirkung?
Aber es gibt jede Menge Erfahrungsberichte. So ist es schon seit 3000 Jahren bekannt, daß Wasser länger trinkbar bleibt, wenn es in Silbergefäßen aufbewahrt wird. Als es noch keine Kühlschränke gab, warf man eine Silbermünze in die Milch, damit diese nicht sauer wurde. Es haben sich auch durchaus renommierte Wissenschaftler mit der antimikrobiellen Wirkung von Silber beschäftigt. Nicht von ungefähr nutzen weltweit viele Krankenhäuser,Hotels und Fluggesellschaften Silberfilter und auch die NASA hat sich zur Wasseraufbereitung beim Bau des Spaceshuttle für ein Silbersystem zur Wasseraufbereitung entschieden.
Erst nach der Entdeckung des Antibiotika geriet kollidiales Silber bezüglich medizinischer Anwendung in Vergessenheit. Zuvor fand es ein breites medizinisches Anwendungsspektrum. In Deutschland war es zum Beispiel eine Zeit lang gesetzlich vorgeschrieben den Neugeborenen Silbernitrat in die Bindehaut zu träufeln, um eine Bindehautentzündung bei den Säuglingen, mit gonörrhöe erkrankten Müttern, zu verhindern. 
Bezüglich Resistenzbildung und mögliche Nebenwirkungen, bin ich mit kolloidalen Silber im Vergleich zu z.B Antibiotika für mein Empfinden auf der sichereren Seite. Auch wirkt es ja nicht nur auf Bakterien, sondern auch auf Pilze und Viren. Auch gibt es Unterschiede bezüglich Nebenwirkung von Kolloidalem Silber, Silbernitrat, und 
Silbersalz. Wenn Jemand detailliertere Informationen haben möchte, kann ich ihm gern eine Buchempfehlung von einem Zellbiologen weitergeben. Da dies ja mein erster Text in diesem Forum ist, hoffe ich  mal, dass er nicht zu lang geworden ist. Viele Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

Zu den üblichen Unterstellungen gegenüber den Wissenschaftsmedizinern und einer evidenzbasierten Medizin/Pharmakologie lohnen sich weitere Anmerkungen als die schon geposteten einfach nicht.   Zu der Überheblichkeit des scheinbar gut informierten Silberfans schon:   

> Es gibt ein Präparat mit etwa 2200 ppm Silbergehalt von einem ostdeutschen Pharmakonzern. Gegen magen-darm-beschwerden. Gibts in jeder apotheke frei verkäuflich...für ca. 4 bis 5 Euro. Womit gleich die legende widerlegt wäre, dass kolloidales silber nicht zugelassen wäre :-) Wer das schreibt hat keine ahnung, ist lobbyist der mediziner oder Pharmakonzerne oder die behörden haben geschlafen-seit mehreren Jahren. letzteres ist in Deutschland wohl unwahrscheinlich. mal erhlich, daran glaubt wohl niemand.
> Ich lach mich echt kaputt.

 Die relevante Information dazu: Der Dipl. Ing, sofern nicht am Lachkrampf verstorben, redet hier von Gastrarctin N, hergestellt von den Serumwerken Bernburg.   Dieses Medikament ist ein Relikt aus DDR-Zeiten und uralt.   Mit Inkrafttreten des Arzneimittelgesetzes (AMG) im Jahre 1978 sind für zulassungspflichtige Arzneimittel vom Antragsteller Nachweise zur pharmazeutischen Qualität, klinischen Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit des Arzneimittels zu erbringen.  Die Arzneimittel, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits im Verkehr waren, sind sogenannte *„Altarzneimittel“* und galten als *„fiktiv“* zugelassen. Für diese Arzneimittel existieren im *AMG im § 105 Sonderregelungen*. Zur Erlangung einer „fiktiven“ Zulassung reichte eine Anzeige des Arzneimittels bei der zuständigen Behörde innerhalb des ersten Halbjahres 1978. Diese fiktive Zulassung erlosch zum 30.04.1990, wenn bis dahin kein Antrag auf Verlängerung gestellt wurde. Die Bearbeitung dieser Anträge wird als „Nachzulassung“ bezeichnet, da die bereits im Verkehr befindlichen Arzneimittel nach den Vorschriften des AMG nachgeprüft werden müssen.  Im Rahmen der 10. Novellierung des AMG 2000 waren die Antragsteller aufgefordert, umfangreiche Unterlagen über die pharmazeutische Qualität, klinische Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit zu den in der Nachzulassung befindlichen Arzneimitteln einzureichen. Nach Prüfung dieser Unterlagen durch das BVL und der Beseitigung eventueller Mängel wird über die Erteilung oder Versagung der Zulassungsverlängerung entschieden.  Zur Anwendung:  Das Mittel Gastrarctin N (fiktiv zugelassen) enthält neben kolloidalem Silber noch zwei Pflanzenstoffe, und dient(e) einer (überholten) Therapie der Gastritis.  Wie wir heute wissen, ist der größte Teil der bakteriell verursachten Entzündungen der Magenschleimhaut auf die Einwirkung von Heliobacter pylorie zurückzuführen.  Für die Wirkung von kolloidalem Silber gibt es für dieses Bakterium keinen Wirkungsnachweis. Allerdings für die vielen anderern Erkrankungen, die angeblich geheilt werden können, ebenso wenig.  Nach noch nicht offiziell bestätigten Information sind die Serumwerke Bernburg deshalb dabei, die Rezeptur des Mittels abzuändern, und es zukünftig *ohne kolloidales Silber* zu fertigen. (Ich infomiere hier, wenn ich die Stellungnahme der Serumwerke vorliegen habe.)   Zu der gesamten Thematik dann noch ein Auszug einer weiteren Website:   (...)  In Deutschland hat sich das Arznei-Telegramm, das für seine Unabhängigkeit und Seriosität bekannt ist, des Wundermittels angenommen. Ihr Ergebnis ist unter *Kolloidales Silber statt Antibiotika?,* Arznei-Telegramm 33 (2002) 106) nachzulesen. Danach lassen sich die “Versprechungen - die für Nahrungsergänzungen unzulässig sind - mangels Daten nicht nachprüfen (vgl. a-t 2001; 32: 49-50). Wir finden keine randomisierte klinische Studie zur Wirksamkeit von kolloidalem Silber. Dem unbelegten Nutzen stehen bei längerfristiger oraler Einnahme erhebliche Risiken entgegen. Am bekanntesten ist Argyrie, eine irreversible schiefergraue Verfärbung von Haut und Schleimhäuten durch Einlagerung von Silbersalzen. Geschmacksstörung, Geruchsempfindlichkeit sowie zerebrale Krampfanfälle sind beschrieben (FUNG, M.C., BOWEN, D.L.: Clinical Toxicology 1996; 34: 119-26, OHBO, Y. et al.: Psychiatry Clin. Neurosci. 1996; 50: 89-90) Nach Ergebnissen einer epidemiologischen Studie ist eine erhöhte Missbildungsrate bei Neugeborenen durch Silberaufnahme der Mutter während der Schwangerschaft nicht auszuschließen (ASCHENGRAU, A. et al.: Arch. Environ. Health 1993; 48: 105-13)” Das Fachblatt kommt schließlich zum Schluss: “Wegen beträchtlicher Risiken und unbelegten Nutzens raten wir von der Einnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln mit kolloidalem Silber ab. Herstellerangaben, die die angeblich unbedenkliche Anwendung sogar für Schwangere, Säuglinge und Kleinkinder propagieren, sind unverantwortlich”. Mit dieser Einschätzung befindet sich das Arznei-Telegramm in geistiger Verwandtschaft mit den Fachleuten der Bundesvereinigung Deutscher Apothekerverbände. Im Neuen Rezeptur-Formularium wurden die bisherigen Untersuchungen zusammengefasst. Die Autoren kommen zu dem Schluss: “Selbst hergestellte oder aus dubioser Quelle bezogene kolloidale Silberlösungen werden seit mehreren Jahren im Internet und unseriösen Zeitschriften als angebliches ‘natürliches Antibiotikum angepriesen…’”. Von der Anwendung entsprechender Präparate rät die Zeitschrift ab und verweist dabei auf Untersuchungen von Schubert, H.-J., Rubrik Forum, PSO-Magazin Heft 2/2002 (2002) 31; Frey, O., Kolloidales Silber bei Infektionen?, Med. Mo. Pharm. 24 (2001) 165 und Arzneimittelinformationsstellen der LAK Hessen, LAK-Konkret. Mitteilungen der Landesapothekerkammer Hessen 4/2006, S. 20). Nach Ansicht der dubiosen Händler gibt es nur einen Grund, warum sich kolloidales Silber seit seiner Zulassung 1938 nicht gegen Antibiotika durchsetzen konnte. Schuld sei die gierige Pharmaindustrie. Sie scheue die Konkurrenz des Silbers und drücke ihre gewinnträchtigeren Antibiotika-Präparate am Markt durch. Man kann den Pharmariesen sicherlich einiges vorwerfen. Mit der Herstellung von Antibiotika dagegen erweisen sie der Menschheit einen unersetzbaren Dienst.   http://mediaoffice.net/2007/08/20/da...-antibiotikum/   Zum Schluß noch eine Anmerlung:    

> Auch gibt es Unterschiede bezüglich Nebenwirkung von Kolloidalem Silber, Silbernitrat, und Silbersalz.

 Angeblich löst kolloidales Silber keine Argyrie aus. Warum, fragt man sich, schreiben dann die Serumwerke Bernburg auf ihr Medikament den Warnhinweis: " -Das Arzneimittel ist nicht zum Dauergebrauch bestimmt (Gefahr der Silbereinlagerung in Haut und Schleimhäute)" ?  http://www.medvergleich.de/Nebenwirk...N+N-20+ML.html   Pianoman

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo! 
Vorweg: Ich beobachte und informiere mich zugegebenermassen eher sporadisch seit ca 2 Jahren, stehe aber eindeutig positiv zur Sache "Kolloidales Silber" und möchte vor allem die ermutigen, die darin eine Hoffnung sehen, die es anderswo für sie nicht 
gibt.  
Das Buch "Immun mit Kolloidalem Silber" von Dr. Josef Pies würde ich jedem an der Thematik interessierten empfehlen. Ich bin der Ansicht , daß man doch eher einem Fachman mit akademischem Grad trauen kann, als solchen, die als selbsternannte "Naturwissenschaftler" auftreten. 
Dr. Josef Pies hat in Zellbiologie promoviert und war Jahre in der Pharma-Forschung tätig. Er ist außerdem Fachautor mehrerer Bücher und Filme.  
Meine ganz persönliche Ansicht zu dem Thema: 
Wer gesund ist, braucht kein Kolloidales Silber. Und um gesund zu bleiben, braucht man es unter normalen Lebensumständen auch nicht. Aber wer austherapiert ist oder sich als Arzt Gedanken macht, wie er einen Menschen helfen kann, bei dem "Standard", aus was für Gründen auch immer ,nicht mehr greift, oder nicht angewand werden kann,für den kann es eine gute Alternative sein. 
Allerdings: Bei Beschwerden und Krankheiten zu denken, man brauche sich nur in diversen Foren zu informieren und könne dann auf die Mitwirkung eines erfahrenen Arztes oder eines erfahrenen Heilpraktikers verzichten, ist töricht. Es "kann" unter Einhaltung aller Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ungefährlich sein, aber man hat dann "gepokert" und nicht effektiv alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft.  
"Kolloidales Silber" ist kein Humbug, aber es wird viel Humbug damit getrieben. Eine deutliche Warnung muß man dazu aussprechen: Der Markt ist durchsetzt von Scharlatanen und Geschäftemachern, die nur ans Geld wollen oder die einem Wahn unterliegen, zu akademischen Ehren gelangen zu müssen. Letzteres gilt allerdings sowohl für Pro, als auch für Contra.  
Pauschal-Kritiker, die sich gewohnheitsmäßig oder zwanghaft auf alles "nicht von der Wissenschaft abgesicherte und abgesegnete" stürzen (und auf einiges mehr), um es mit platten Verweisen auf dubiose Quellen oder mit eigenen realitätsfremden Theorien zu widerlegen, kann ich allerdings auch nicht ernst nehmen.Sie zeugen nur von einer starren Geisteshaltung, die mit Argumenten und Beweisen nicht von außen zu beeinflussen ist.                                                                                          Von Interesse sind hingegen Kritiker, die durch neutrale Position, aber mit Verbindung zu Wisschenschaft und Forschung, auf Gefahren und Fehler verweisen können.  
"Argyrie" und "Rosemarys Geschichte" 
Der schon geradezu "dämlich" zu nennende, permanente Verweis auf die Gefahren einer Argyrie ist ärgerlich und eigentlich auch peinlich. Es ist dem Vernehmen nach kein einziger Fall von der Wissenschaft dokumentiert, in dem die Einnahme von Kolloidalem Silber zu einer Argyrie geführt hätte. (So der Stand meines Wissens, man belehre mich eines Besseren, wenn es "nachweislich" anders ist.) 
Weltweit bekannt ist hingegen "Rosemarys Geschichte" und auch auf dem Server der Uni-Frankfurt ist sie zu finden, sogar in deutscher Übersetzung. Wer möchte, kann sich diesen Nonsens reinziehen. Es gibt in den Suchmaschinen wohl hunderte von Links, die dorthin führen.  
Aber wer hat sich schon einmal die Mühe gemacht, das zu hinterfragen? Nur "weil es geschrieben steht", ist es doch nicht auch unbedingt wahr. 
Es gibt aber Menschen, die E-Mailkontakt zu dieser Rosemary Jacobs aufgenommen haben. Frau Jacobs teilte denen mit, daß sie nicht weiß, ob sie zur damaligen Zeit überhaupt Kolloidales Silber eingenommen habe. Sie distanziert sich somit davon. Sicher ist aber, daß es zu damaligen Zeit zahlreiche Nasentropfen und andere Präparate gab, die Silbernitrat enthielten. Und, daß sie solche eingenommen hat, ist viel wahrscheinlicher, denn diese führen tatsächlich nachweislich unter bestimmten Umständen und bei falscher Anwendung zur Argyrie. Wer nun aber Silbernitrat von Kolloidalem Silber nicht unterscheiden kann oder will, der kann wohl auch nicht Blumenkohl von Brokkoli unterscheiden. Es ist ja beides Gemüse.  
Die Hersteller von Geräten: 
Die wenigen seriösen Hersteller erkennt man daran, daß sie auf ihren Webseiten in einer ruhigen und sachlichen Form weitläufig und umfassend über das Thema, die Funktion und die Herstellung informieren und auf Sensationsberichte über Wunderheilungen gänzlich verzichten. Kauft man sich ein Gerät eines seriösen Hersteller und verfährt nach Anweisung, ist man auf der sicheren Seite.  
Es bestehen dann lediglich exakt die Risiken, die von der wissenschaftlichen Seite längst abgeklärt wurden und die in "seriöser" Fachliteratur auch populärwissenschaftlich jedem als Informationsquelle zugänglich sind. Z.B. das Buch von Dr. Josef Pies.  
Eine große Gefahr liegt in Fertigprodukten, weil es keine kontrollierte Herstellung gibt. Das gilt auch für Produkte, die man in der Apotheke kauft. Sie können regelrecht giftig sein, je nachdem, was der Hersteller sich ausgedacht hat. Einer Kontrolle nach dem Arzneimittelrecht unterliegen sie nicht. Viele socher Produkte, die über ebay vertrieben werden, stammen aus Amerika oder sonstigem Ausland oder von "Kleinherstellern". Wobei "klein" bedeuten kann: "zu Hause in der Küche".  
"Hinzufügen von Salzen" 
Gehört zu den größten Gefahren, die mit Kolloidalem Silber auftreten können. "Salze hinzufügen" ist aber (leider) nicht so unüblich, wie man in diversen Anleitungen im Web lesen kann. Die Herstellung nach wissenschaftlichen Anforderungen ist aber ausschließlich auf destilliertes bzw. demineralisiertes Wasser beschränkt. (auch nicht auf solches aus dem Baumarkt oder dem Luftentfeuchter, sondern aus der Apotheke) Salze oder Minralien haben darin nichts zu suchen, denn sie führen zur Bildung von (giftigen) Silbersalzen.  
Wer also bei seiner Suche im Web auf Anleitungen stößt, in denen zur Herstellung des Kolloidalen Silber das Hinzufügen von Salzen beschrieben wird, oder die Verwendung von "Leitungswasser" oder - was noch weitaus schlimmer ist - "Mineralwasser", der kann sicher sein, daß man so kein reines Kolloidales Silber herstellen kann. Das Produkt ist ein Gemisch und unter Umständen hochgiftig.  
Der Grund für diese falschen Empfehlungen ist einfach: Man will sich einen Vorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz verschaffen. Destilliertes oder demineralisiertes Wasser aus der Apotheke muß erst geholt werden. "Leitungswasser geeignet" scheint dem Laien eine Verbesserung eines Mißstandes, den andere Geräte hätten, wie man in Unkenntnis meinen könnte.  
"Mineralwasser" vermittelt den besonderen Eindruck, "mehr als üblich" getan zu haben und "das Gesündeste" gewählt zu haben. Kritiklose Laien fliegen auf solche Argumente. Die große Gefahr geht von den Mineralien aus, die sich mit dem Silber bei der Elektrolyse zu giftigen Silbersalzen verbinden.  
Salze allgemein senken den elektrischen Widerstand des Wassers und führen so bis zu hundertfach höheren Strömen. Das erspart Zeit bei der Herstellung. Statt 1 Stunde, braucht man nur 5 Minuten. Danach hat man eine meist leicht milchige Lösung mit eindeutigem "Tyndall-Effekt". Man kann diesen mit einer stark gebündelten Lampe (LED-Taschenlampe oder Laser-Pointer) eindeutig nachweisen, und zwar "erst nach der Herstellung", niemals vorher. Die Hersteller aber behaupten, es sei der Nachweis für Kolloidales Silber.  
Nach nur 5 Minuten Einschaltzeit kann kein nennenswerter Anteil an Silber ins (destillierte oder salzhaltige) Wasser übergegangen sein. Der bei Zufügen von Salzen dennoch nach dieser kurzen Zeit deutlich vorhandene Tyndall-Effekt rührt also nur von den in großen Mengen durch das Salz produzierten, teils giftigen Nebenprodukten her.  
Man hüte sich vor den glorreichen Anpreisungen jedes Einzelnen, der in irgendeiner Weise Geld damit verdient. Auch vor Weiterempfehlungen einse bestimmten Gerätes. Das ist möglicherweise (?) eine verdeckte Werbung. Erfahrungsaustausch ist sinnvoll, aber es gibt wenige, die über Erfahrung mit mehreren Geräten verfügen und eines besonders empfehlen könnten.  
Unter den Anbietern von gebrauchsfertigem, kolloidalem Silber und von Geräten zur Selbstherstellung gibt es auch solche, die gar kein Kolloidales Silber liefern oder Geräte, die gar kein Kolloidales Silber prodzuieren. 
Wer meint, er könne bei ebay ein Schnäppchen machen, kauft vielleicht ein Kästchen, in dem nur ein Holzklotz als Batteriehalter ist mit einer primitiven Blinkschaltung für eine Leuchtdiode.  
Der letzte Punkt sind die erforderlichen, "hochreinen" Silberelektroden mit 99,9 prozentiger Reinheit. Mein Eindruck ist, daß man die bei seriösen Geräte-Herstellern bekommt, aber sonst nur "ohne jegliche" Garantie. Selbst die eidesstattliche Versicherung des Verkäufers könnte mich nicht überzeugen. Der Grund: Man versuche einmal, bei seriösen Edelmetallhändlern solche Silberstangen zu kaufen. Man stellt sofort fest, daß es fast nur Legierungen gibt. Und alle Legierungen, sei es Schmuck-, Zahn-, Münzsilber etc. ergeben giftige Lösungen., aber kein reines Kolloidales Silber. 
Man muß diese Silberelektroden also in der Regel bei den seriösen Geräte-Herstellern teuer bezahlen (20 - 30 Euro das Paar). Ein Preis, der durch nichts gerechtfertigt ist. (Der reine Silberwert liegt bei ca 3 Euro.) Silberelektroden bei "Klein-Herstellern" oder bei ebay zu kaufen, kann grenzenloser Leichtsinn sein.  
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es sowas wie eine DIN-Norm für die verwendeten Geräte und den damit produzierten Produkten gibt. 
@ Pianoman: Im Vergleich zu möglichen Nebenwirkungen eines Antibiotikas eher "harmlos" und wohl mehr unter dem Gesichtspunkt erfolgt : Habe ich es erwähnt, bin ich aus der Haftung raus, weil ich habe ja vorher darauf hingewiesen dass es passieren könnte. 
Viele Grüße        Ulrike

----------


## mroehre

Anmerkungen zur Selbstheilung mit kolloidalem Silber.... 
Hallo Pianoman,
ich bin beeindruckt. Womit schon mal klar wäre, dass du Arzt bist und sehr gut informiert. Leider sind viele Patienten eher weniger gut informiert.-ich würde mich hier spezifischerseits nicht ausnehmen was die Zulassungen für kolloidales Silber betrifft. Logisch.  
Ich habe übrigens nie gesagt, dass Ärzte keine Berechtigung zur Existenz hätten. Natürlich kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Ich war in der Vergangenheit immer wieder bei verschiedenen Ärzten, oft mit Erfolg, ein paarmal allerding mit ganz schwer erträglichem Misserfolg. Trotzdem gehe ich immer wieder zu meiner "Hausärztin", weil ich diese gefunden habe mit der ich auch mal eine kleine diskussion um einen Sachverhalt führen kann. Dennoch hat das System (inklusive auch dieser Ärztin) leider zweimal schlimm versagt. Komisch nur dass es mir in beiden Fällen gelungen ist nach eigener Diagnose innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder in den beschwerdefreien Zustand zu kommen.  
Welche Erklärung hast Du dazu? (Ich bin schon auf die antwort gespannt) 
Sollte ich mir das alles eingebildet haben? 
Meine ganzen beschwerden? 
Die definitiv nachgewiesenen pathogenen keime?
Die diagnostizierte Entzündung der magen und Dünndarmschleimhaut?
Das ständige Gluckern im Bauch durch massiv entstehende gase einer abnormen bakterienkultur?
Beschwerden die ich von einem tag auf den anderen nach dem Essen an einer Imbissbude schlagartig (eigentlich in einer stunde) bekommen habe? 
Was kommt da noch in frage ausser bakterien? 
Warum scheidet die Möglichkeit einer mehrwöchigen Antibiotika-behandlung hier aus? 
jetzt erwarte ich plausible antworten! 
Das einzige was die Mediziner dann am ende des dreiviertel jahres im Krankenhaus interessiert hat war der offenbar wahnsinnig hohe Cholesterinwert in meinem Blut. Nachdem ich bereits eine Woche lang auf Diät gesetzt war-wegen der magen-darm-spiegelung!
Eine Ärztin oder Schwester kam dann mit dem faltblatt zur richtigen ernährung an. Komisch nur dass die verfasser dieses blattes nicht ganz uneigennützig dieses herausgegeben haben. Ich musste diese Medizinerin erst mal aufklären, dass der cholesterinwert nur zu einem ganz geringen anteil (TV-reportagen sprechen von max. 13%) durch die ernährung beeinflussbar ist. Stand der wissenschaft, den die meisten Ärzte bekanntermassen ignorieren. 
Warum eigentlich? 
gern hätte ich dazu eine Stellungnahme! Wie kann es sein dass durch die Bank fast alle niedergelassenen Ärzte immernoch behaupten man könnte über eine veränderte ernährung den Cholesterinwert drastisch verändern?  
Sicher können sie mich füralle patienten verständlich aufklären! 
Kein arzt hat sich nach einer woche im Krankenhaus bei mir blicken lassen um eine stellungnahme zu den beschwerden zu geben, die ich hatte. niemand hat mögliche ursachen für die festgestellten entzündungen der schleimhäute erläutert. dann habe ich einen Säurehemmer bekommen. Eben die Standardtour die auch jeder niedergelassene arzt drauf gehabt hätte. gebracht hat es nix.  
Die beschwerden blieben gleich. Interessant ist auch dass ich die enormen Gasentwicklungen (ständiges hörbares Gluckern) auch noch hatte während ich eine woche lang im Krankenhaus auf diat war. 
Mir ist dann irgendwann im Krankenhaus die idee gekommen, dass der körper die unmengen an cholesterin ausschüttet um den angriff der abnormen bakterienkultur und die ebenfalls hochgefahrene salzsäure-produktion im magen überhaupt verkraften zu können. 
Bekanntermassen werden Cholesterine ja zum Zellaufbau benutzt. Es gab niemanden der sich für diese Theorie interessiert hätte dort im Krankenhaus. Wir sehen also auch hier dass geistiges potential manchmal nichts nützt. Das scheint bei manchen ärzten auch so zu sein. Eine traurige aber hier der harten realität entsprechende tatsache. 
Ich habe mich also dann aus dem Krankenhaus am ende dieser woche entlassen lassen. Frustriert und nun endgültig mit dem Willen jetzt meine eigene Therapie zu führen-und meine Diagnose damit zu widerlegen oder zu bestätigen. 
Im Grunde genommen blieb mir garnichts anderes übrig-oder hat hier jemand eine andere meinung? 
 Ein Dreiviertel jahr ist verdammt lang wenn man dauernde Schmerzen hat!
Oft habe ich abend nicht mal einschlafen können wegen des dauernden gurgelns und der krämpfe.
Ich glaube schon verdammt geduldig und vertrauensvoll in die Schulmedizin gewesen zu sein. Gebracht hat es in diesem falle nix. Was ich den medizinern besonders vorwerfe ist die tatsache dass ich in diesen vielen Monaten ganz sachlich gesehen nicht geheilt werden konnte. Ich hatte eine (aus meiner Sicht plausible) Theorie plus behandlungsmethode-nämlich nur eine ca. 2-3 Wöchige Antibiotika-Behandlung mit einem Antibiotikum nach Wahl des arztes.  
Jedesmal sind aber nur einwöchige Antibiotika-Behandlungen geführt worden.Ich glaube es waren drei insgesamt. Jedesmal gabs den Rückfall der beschwerden. Jetzt sag ich etwas ganz gemeines:  
Selbst der "dümmste" Patient hätte nach diesen zwei oder drei Rückfällen mal im versuch geprüft ob eine längere Antibiotika-behandlung vielleicht zu erfolg führt. Nur alle von mir konsultierten Ärzte haben das nicht für nötig gehalten. 
An dieser stelle hätte ich gerne Ihre logische Erklärung für deren vorgehen gehört. 
bevor ich dann selbst behandelt habe- wie gesagt mit "Gastrarctin N" vom Serumwerk Bernburg mit 2200 ppm Silbergehalt (ich zitiere hier nur einen Arzt!), habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht an der uni Jena einen Professor (der fachbereich war entweder klinische Mikrobiologie oder innere medizin, habs vergessen) telefonisch zu meinen Beschwerden und der notwendigen behandlung zu befragen. Es gab die gleiche antwort: "aus erfahrung kann ich Ihnen sagen, dass die anwendung von antibiotika keine lösung für bakteriologische probleme im magen-darm-trakt ist". Ein anderer Arzt hatte kurz vor dem Krankenhausaufenthalt gesagt: "ich habe viele Patienten mit solchen beschwerden, die diese schon seit jahren haben...ohne dass eine Lösung oder gar die ursache gefunden wird" (alle aussagen natürlich nur sinngemäss, schliesslich bin ich kein computer) 
lange rede kurzer sinn, kurz nach dem krankenhaus, habe ich endlich die Motivation gehabt selbst etwas zu tun. 
der psychologe würde sagen: der Selbsterhaltungstrieb hat gesiegt. [Die natur ist eben genial. der mensch ist vergleichweise ein Stümper] 
Zwischen zwei und drei wochen lang habe ich gastrarctin N (kolloidales Silber)eingenommen. Eigentlich schon komisch, dass meine Beschwerden dann weg waren :-)
An dieser stelle fehlen mir fast die worte.
gern hätte ich die plausible erklärung des mediziners zu diesen meinen erlebnissen. Sicher habe ich mir alles eingebildet. Auch die wirkung des kolloidalen silbers! :-) 
Noch ein paar Schmankerln: Die bei mir in festgestellte potentiell pathogene Bakterienart (Stuhlprobe) hatte ich in mehr als 20 fach höherer Konzentration als das was beim gesunden menschen die Obergrenze gewesen wäre! 
 An dieser stelle gebührt meiner hausärztin dank, denn die hat als einzige diese untersuchung machen lassen. das war am anfang meiner leidensgeschichte-zumindest in den ersten wochen.
Ich hab dann später eine Proffessorin für Mikrobiologie (an meiner ehemaligen technischen Fachhochschule) ganz privat kontaktiert und die hat sofort (noch am telefon!) in einem Buch herausgefunden, dass dieser stamm für übermässige gasproduktion im Darmtrakt bekannt ist. So schliesst sich der beweiskreis.  
All diese zusammen passenden Fakten haben scheinbar keinen der beteiligten niedergelassenen ärzte -und am wenigsten die im Krankenhaus- interessiert. Die gründliche antibiotika-behandlung wurde mir verweigert. Von anfang an. Auch noch nach einem dreiviertel jahr! Trotz aller klinischer beweise! 
was sagen sie als arzt dazu? Bin ich ein seltener Ausnahmefall? :-)
Ich glaube nicht daran. Die Dunkelziffer scheint mir gefühlsmässig eher extrem hoch zu sein. 
Übrigens bin ich seinerzeit nur zufällig auf das genannte Präparat gekommen, dessen name ich extra nicht genannt hatte um die Regeln dieses Forums nicht zu verletzen!!! Nun kann ich dich zitieren. es war tatsächlich Gastrarctin N.  
So intensiv wie Du die Zulassungs-Geschichte dieses Präparates dargestellt hast ist das wirklich beeindruckend.  
Übrigens bin ich keinesfalls ein Ärzte-Hasser. Ich habe schon erwähnt, daß ich- so wie die meisten menschen es eben auch tun- zum arzt gegangen bin. wenn man aber berufstätig ist und dann notgedrungen immer nach einem Monat von einem zum anderen arzt wechseln muss, weil keiner auch nur eine plausible insgesamt schlüssige diagnose inklusive der logischerweise nötigen behandlung zusammenbekommt, dann würdest auch du selbst irgendwann explodieren! 
Bei wieviel Monaten liegt deine Schmerzgrenze? Ich erwarte hier eine antwort! 
Jeder mensch hat irgendwo eine schmerzgrenze, auch -und vor allem- im psychologischen sinne. 
Das ich ein mensch bin der gern und tiefgründig analysiert dafür kann ich nix. Sicher fehlt mir auch die Fähigkeit beim arzt emotional meine beschwerden rüberzubringen. Ich bin dann knallhart logisch. So ist das eben. Es ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich das ich mich in dieser beziehung ändern werde. Oder was sagt der Psychologe dazu?
deswegen bin ich auch ingenieur geworden und kein Arzt :-)))) (nach soviel ärger darf ich auchmal lachen) 
ein bekannter von mir -auch halber philosoph- hat mal gesagt ich wäre nicht in der lage emotional zu agieren und deswegen scheitere ich bei den ärzten. Ich möchte spaßenshalber auch erwähnen was er noch gesagt hat: "wenn man zum arzt geht muss man wissen was man hat und wie es behandelt werden muss....und man muss es dem arzt so rüberbringen, dass dieser garnicht merkt dass es nicht seine eigene diagnose ist. Dann wird man richtig behandelt" Leider kann ich das nicht umsetzen. Es will mir nicht gelingen. Ich bemühe mich jedesmal wieder....Ich fahre trotzdem jedesmal sofort wieder auf die logische Schiene auf :-( 
Wenn das system bei solchen patienten wie mir tatsächlich öfters versagt als bei anderen ist das wirklich traurig. Warum sind ärzte nicht emanzipiert genug mal rein sachlich über diagnosen von Patienten nachzudenken? Bei den meisten ärzten gelingt mir nichtmal eine einminütige diskussion! meine hausärztin ist da schon besser-deswegen konsultiere ich sie immer wieder :-)
grüße,
Michael 
PS. kolloidales Silber hat mich in bereits mehreren Fällen gesund gemacht! Jeder kann das im Selbstversuch schnell überprüfen :-)

----------


## mroehre

Als mediziner weisst du genau warum Pharmakonzerne alle realen und auch die fast nur ganz theoretischen Nebenwirkungen im beipackzettel nennen. Es ist eine standardprozedur um rechtlich aus dem Schneider zu sein. Wie unwahrscheinlich eine Nebenwirkung ist interssiert dabei logischerweise den verfasser des beipackzettels nicht.  
Übrigens habe ich jahrelang immer wieder die verschiedensten antibiotika als jugendlicher verordnet bekommen, da ich regelmässig angina hatte. Heute sehe ich das auch kritisch. Damals hatten die ärzte keine skrupel einen Monat lang drei oder vier verschiedene Präparate in kurzer Abfolge zu verordnen....da es damals problemlos alles von den kassen bezahlt wurde.  
Aber nun meine sehr aktuellen erfahrungen, etwas, was dringend medizinisch nötig gewesen wäre, nicht zu bekommen....:-( 
Eine interessante erfahrung, die nur bestätigt, dass das ganze system krank ist und die budgetierung der ärzte durch die kassen eigentlich verfassungswidrig sein muss. Der patient zahlt schliesslich dafür jeden tag des monat gleich gut behandelt zu werden. Das das heute nicht mehr so ist, wirst auch Du nicht bestreiten.
Irgendwann gibts dazu bestimmt verfahren vor dem verfassungsgericht. 
grüße,
Michael 
PS. wie sagt mein arbeitskollege immer: "Das Leben ist eines der härtesten."

----------


## mroehre

> Zu den üblichen Unterstellungen gegenüber den Wissenschaftsmedizinern und einer evidenzbasierten Medizin/Pharmakologie lohnen sich weitere Anmerkungen als die schon geposteten einfach nicht.   Zu der Überheblichkeit des scheinbar gut informierten Silberfans schon:    Die relevante Information dazu: Der Dipl. Ing, sofern nicht am Lachkrampf verstorben, redet hier von Gastrarctin N, hergestellt von den Serumwerken Bernburg.   Dieses Medikament ist ein Relikt aus DDR-Zeiten und uralt.   Mit Inkrafttreten des Arzneimittelgesetzes (AMG) im Jahre 1978 sind für zulassungspflichtige Arzneimittel vom Antragsteller Nachweise zur pharmazeutischen Qualität, klinischen Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit des Arzneimittels zu erbringen.  Die Arzneimittel, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits im Verkehr waren, sind sogenannte *„Altarzneimittel“* und galten als *„fiktiv“* zugelassen. Für diese Arzneimittel existieren im *AMG im § 105 Sonderregelungen*. Zur Erlangung einer „fiktiven“ Zulassung reichte eine Anzeige des Arzneimittels bei der zuständigen Behörde innerhalb des ersten Halbjahres 1978. Diese fiktive Zulassung erlosch zum 30.04.1990, wenn bis dahin kein Antrag auf Verlängerung gestellt wurde. Die Bearbeitung dieser Anträge wird als „Nachzulassung“ bezeichnet, da die bereits im Verkehr befindlichen Arzneimittel nach den Vorschriften des AMG nachgeprüft werden müssen.  Im Rahmen der 10. Novellierung des AMG 2000 waren die Antragsteller aufgefordert, umfangreiche Unterlagen über die pharmazeutische Qualität, klinische Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit zu den in der Nachzulassung befindlichen Arzneimitteln einzureichen. Nach Prüfung dieser Unterlagen durch das BVL und der Beseitigung eventueller Mängel wird über die Erteilung oder Versagung der Zulassungsverlängerung entschieden.  Zur Anwendung:  Das Mittel Gastrarctin N (fiktiv zugelassen) enthält neben kolloidalem Silber noch zwei Pflanzenstoffe, und dient(e) einer (überholten) Therapie der Gastritis.  Wie wir heute wissen, ist der größte Teil der bakteriell verursachten Entzündungen der Magenschleimhaut auf die Einwirkung von Heliobacter pylorie zurückzuführen.  Für die Wirkung von kolloidalem Silber gibt es für dieses Bakterium keinen Wirkungsnachweis. Allerdings für die vielen anderern Erkrankungen, die angeblich geheilt werden können, ebenso wenig.  Nach noch nicht offiziell bestätigten Information sind die Serumwerke Bernburg deshalb dabei, die Rezeptur des Mittels abzuändern, und es zukünftig *ohne kolloidales Silber* zu fertigen. (Ich infomiere hier, wenn ich die Stellungnahme der Serumwerke vorliegen habe.)   Zu der gesamten Thematik dann noch ein Auszug einer weiteren Website:   (...)  In Deutschland hat sich das Arznei-Telegramm, das für seine Unabhängigkeit und Seriosität bekannt ist, des Wundermittels angenommen. Ihr Ergebnis ist unter *Kolloidales Silber statt Antibiotika?,* Arznei-Telegramm 33 (2002) 106) nachzulesen. Danach lassen sich die “Versprechungen - die für Nahrungsergänzungen unzulässig sind - mangels Daten nicht nachprüfen (vgl. a-t 2001; 32: 49-50). Wir finden keine randomisierte klinische Studie zur Wirksamkeit von kolloidalem Silber. Dem unbelegten Nutzen stehen bei längerfristiger oraler Einnahme erhebliche Risiken entgegen. Am bekanntesten ist Argyrie, eine irreversible schiefergraue Verfärbung von Haut und Schleimhäuten durch Einlagerung von Silbersalzen. Geschmacksstörung, Geruchsempfindlichkeit sowie zerebrale Krampfanfälle sind beschrieben (FUNG, M.C., BOWEN, D.L.: Clinical Toxicology 1996; 34: 119-26, OHBO, Y. et al.: Psychiatry Clin. Neurosci. 1996; 50: 89-90) Nach Ergebnissen einer epidemiologischen Studie ist eine erhöhte Missbildungsrate bei Neugeborenen durch Silberaufnahme der Mutter während der Schwangerschaft nicht auszuschließen (ASCHENGRAU, A. et al.: Arch. Environ. Health 1993; 48: 105-13)” Das Fachblatt kommt schließlich zum Schluss: “Wegen beträchtlicher Risiken und unbelegten Nutzens raten wir von der Einnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln mit kolloidalem Silber ab. Herstellerangaben, die die angeblich unbedenkliche Anwendung sogar für Schwangere, Säuglinge und Kleinkinder propagieren, sind unverantwortlich”. Mit dieser Einschätzung befindet sich das Arznei-Telegramm in geistiger Verwandtschaft mit den Fachleuten der Bundesvereinigung Deutscher Apothekerverbände. Im Neuen Rezeptur-Formularium wurden die bisherigen Untersuchungen zusammengefasst. Die Autoren kommen zu dem Schluss: “Selbst hergestellte oder aus dubioser Quelle bezogene kolloidale Silberlösungen werden seit mehreren Jahren im Internet und unseriösen Zeitschriften als angebliches ‘natürliches Antibiotikum angepriesen…’”. Von der Anwendung entsprechender Präparate rät die Zeitschrift ab und verweist dabei auf Untersuchungen von Schubert, H.-J., Rubrik Forum, PSO-Magazin Heft 2/2002 (2002) 31; Frey, O., Kolloidales Silber bei Infektionen?, Med. Mo. Pharm. 24 (2001) 165 und Arzneimittelinformationsstellen der LAK Hessen, LAK-Konkret. Mitteilungen der Landesapothekerkammer Hessen 4/2006, S. 20). Nach Ansicht der dubiosen Händler gibt es nur einen Grund, warum sich kolloidales Silber seit seiner Zulassung 1938 nicht gegen Antibiotika durchsetzen konnte. Schuld sei die gierige Pharmaindustrie. Sie scheue die Konkurrenz des Silbers und drücke ihre gewinnträchtigeren Antibiotika-Präparate am Markt durch. Man kann den Pharmariesen sicherlich einiges vorwerfen. Mit der Herstellung von Antibiotika dagegen erweisen sie der Menschheit einen unersetzbaren Dienst.   http://mediaoffice.net/2007/08/20/da...-antibiotikum/   Zum Schluß noch eine Anmerlung:     Angeblich löst kolloidales Silber keine Argyrie aus. Warum, fragt man sich, schreiben dann die Serumwerke Bernburg auf ihr Medikament den Warnhinweis: " -Das Arzneimittel ist nicht zum Dauergebrauch bestimmt (Gefahr der Silbereinlagerung in Haut und Schleimhäute)" ?  http://www.medvergleich.de/Nebenwirk...N+N-20+ML.html   Pianoman

 Hallo Pianoman, 
ich habe nie behauptet unglaublich gut über die silber-Präparate informiert zu sein.  
[Woher sollten diese Informationen auch kommen. Die Seiten im Internet sind jedenfalls oft unbrauchbar zur Info-Gewinnung. Manchmal sind sie sicher auch sehr informativ und sachlich glaubwürdig. Im allgemeinen verlasse ich mich auf physikalisches und chemisches grundlagenwissen und fahre damit wirklich sehr gut.] 
Was ich aber nachdrücklich aussage in meinen beiträgen, ist das ich mich mehrfach innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit einem hochkonzentriertem Silberpräparat (kolloidales silber) von dauerhaften beschwerden befreit habe. Wenn ich kürze zeit sage, dann soll dass heissen, das silber hat innerhalb weniger eines tages gewirkt. Sicherheitshalber habe ich dann mehrere tage angewendet. So wie man eben mit Antibiotika umgeht. 
Nur im Falle meiner (bakteriologischen) Lebensmittelvergiftung habe ich sicherheitshalber das Präparat drei Wochen lang mehrfach täglich genommen. 
Vor einigen Monaten hab ich es eine Woche lang genommen, nach einer Art schleichendem grippalen Effekt über fast fünf Monate. Die Schulmedizin hat nicht geholfen, das Silber schon. 
Als Patient muss man zusätzliche risiken eingehen wenn man keine alternativen mehr sieht...
Aus physikalischer Sicht halte ich die risiken des kolloidalen Silber für fast Null.
es bleibt im Körper immer elementares Silber, und dürfte wahrscheinlich gar nicht -oder nicht nennenswert für große Organismen- in den Stoffwechsel eingreifen. 
jetzt interessiert mich brennend ob sie kolloidales Silber selbst schon einmal ausprobiert haben? 
beste Grüße,
Michael, Dipl.Ing (FH) chem. Verfahrenstechnik

----------


## mroehre

> Hallo! 
> Vorweg: Ich beobachte und informiere mich zugegebenermassen eher sporadisch seit ca 2 Jahren, stehe aber eindeutig positiv zur Sache "Kolloidales Silber" und möchte vor allem die ermutigen, die darin eine Hoffnung sehen, die es anderswo für sie nicht 
> gibt.  
> Das Buch "Immun mit Kolloidalem Silber" von Dr. Josef Pies würde ich jedem an der Thematik interessierten empfehlen. Ich bin der Ansicht , daß man doch eher einem Fachman mit akademischem Grad trauen kann, als solchen, die als selbsternannte "Naturwissenschaftler" auftreten. 
> Dr. Josef Pies hat in Zellbiologie promoviert und war Jahre in der Pharma-Forschung tätig. Er ist außerdem Fachautor mehrerer Bücher und Filme.  
> Meine ganz persönliche Ansicht zu dem Thema: 
> Wer gesund ist, braucht kein Kolloidales Silber. Und um gesund zu bleiben, braucht man es unter normalen Lebensumständen auch nicht. Aber wer austherapiert ist oder sich als Arzt Gedanken macht, wie er einen Menschen helfen kann, bei dem "Standard", aus was für Gründen auch immer ,nicht mehr greift, oder nicht angewand werden kann,für den kann es eine gute Alternative sein. 
> Allerdings: Bei Beschwerden und Krankheiten zu denken, man brauche sich nur in diversen Foren zu informieren und könne dann auf die Mitwirkung eines erfahrenen Arztes oder eines erfahrenen Heilpraktikers verzichten, ist töricht. Es "kann" unter Einhaltung aller Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ungefährlich sein, aber man hat dann "gepokert" und nicht effektiv alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft.  
> "Kolloidales Silber" ist kein Humbug, aber es wird viel Humbug damit getrieben. Eine deutliche Warnung muß man dazu aussprechen: Der Markt ist durchsetzt von Scharlatanen und Geschäftemachern, die nur ans Geld wollen oder die einem Wahn unterliegen, zu akademischen Ehren gelangen zu müssen. Letzteres gilt allerdings sowohl für Pro, als auch für Contra.  
> ...

 Hallo Ulrike,
ich möchte noch ein paar anmerkungen zu deinem sachlich informativem Beitrag loswerden. 
Bei meiner einnahme des schon genannten Präparates (von einem Pharmakonzern in Ostdeutschland) mit einer Originalkonzentration von 2200 ppm Silber habe ich dieses Präparat immer mit leitungswasser verdünnt. die empfohlene Menge Tropfen in einem Glas Wasser verrührt, ist das entstandene verdünnte Präparat immernoch hellbraun (sehr durchsichtig) gefärbt. Geh ich mal davon aus auf das 1/1000 oder gar 1/10000 fache verdünnt zu haben handelt es sich dann um eine Konzentration von ca. 0,22 bis 2,2 ppm.
Diese Kolloid-Lösung war immer noch wie erwähnt hellbraun (durchsichtig). 
Ich habe einmal zu anfang meiner selbstversuche mit dem silber im Internet eine Flasche "Silberwasser" gekauft. Für mindestens 7 oder 10 Euro plus Porto. Dieses war mit 10ppm angegeben. Es hatte die normale "Färbung" von Wasser. heute glaube ich das es garkein Silber enthalten hatte. Nur so kann es sein. Also sind wohl viele Präparate nur reine Abzocke. Das erklärt auch die vielen kritischen Stimmen in Foren. Nur wasser kann nicht gegen bakterien wirken :-(
Die im Internet gekaufte Flasche mit 500ml Volumen hätte also ca. 0,005g Silber rein rechnerisch enthalten (sollen). das von mir genannte Präparat mit 2200 ppm Silber enthält in einer 20ml-Flasche eine Silbermenge von real ca. 0,044g Silber und kostet dabei nur um 3,50-4,50 Euro! Soviel zur "fairness" der Internet-Präpärate Marke "Silberwasser". gerissene gauner stellen vielleicht aus dem konzentrierten Präparat das 10ppm schwache her und verhökern es im internet. Die ganz fiesen verkaufen wasser. 
Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte: im Internet kursiert der wert von 6ppm für die sichere Wirksamkeit von Silber. Wie erläutert genügen offenbar bei Magen-darm Beschwerden schon 0,2 bis 2,2 ppm, vorausgesetzt man trinkt ca. 100 bis 200 ml davon. bei einem körpergewicht von 80 kg (=80000g) müssten also 80000/1000000=0,08g reines Silber aufgenommen werden um ein ppm im Körper zu erzeugen. Also müssten 6x0,08g=0,48g Silber aufgenommen werden (in wenigen Tagen) um die genannten 6ppm im Körper (bei einem Körpergewicht von 80kg) zu erzeugen. 
Übrigens zerstören Elektrolyte Silber-Kolloid. Bei Zugabe von konzentriertem Silber-Kolloid zu Cola (als Wasser-ersatz:-) ist das Silber sofort ausgeflockt! Es war wirklich nur eine sekunde. Dann wars vorbei mit dem energiereichen Kolloid. 
Daraus lernen wir, das Elektrolyte (Salze) unbedingt vermieden werden müssen bei der Wahl des wassers, mit dem das Silber-Kolloid hergestellt wird. 
Daher ist anzunehmen, dass professionell hergestelles kolloidales silber immer nur mit destilliertem Wasser oder mindestens mit entionisiertem Wasser hergestellt wird.
Die wasserqualität ist also das wichtigste am Kolloid, vor allem wenn man es lagern will.
Salze leiten als Ionen die Ladungen von den idelaerweise atomar kleinen Silber-Teilchen ab. das ganze ist wie eine batterie die soeben ihren Elektrolyten bekommen hat und sich von diesem Moment an selbst entlädt. Dann lagern sich diese kleinen Teilchen zu größeren Zusammen (dadurch wird physikalische Oberflächenenergie frei, da die Oberfläche geringer wird). Diese größeren teilchen könnten dann gewiss im Körper eingelagert werden. Im Körper selbst sind zwar auch Elektrolyte, vermutlich laufen da aber nicht solche entladevorgänge an den Kolloid-teilchen ab, da es ja "Biolelektrizität" im Körper gibt. Ich zitiere jetzt sachgemäss andere seiten des internet: "Blut und Lymphflüssigkeit sind ebenfalls von haus aus Kolloide", damit sind sie genauso elektrisch geladen (beispielsweise die Blutplättchen und Fetttröpfchen im Blut).  
Zu den viel genannten Silbereinlagerungen kann ich nur sagen, daß es sie eigentlich in den dichtesten Gewebearten des körpers zuerst geben müsste, nach den zähnen -die bei kurzen behandlungen somit nicht in frage kommen, da sie sich extrem langsam regenerieren- käme also zunächst Hornhaut und noch davor in der Prioritätenliste der Fingernagel/ Fußnagel. Um es nochmal klar zu machen: die fast (elektronen-)mikroskopisch-kleinen Silber-Teilchen eines elektrolitisch erzeugten frischen Silber-Kolloids können sich bei kurzer Anwendungsdauer garnicht in Körpergewebe einlagern. Sie sind so klein das sie alles Gewebe des Körpers einfach durchdringen. Sie gehorchen als "unechte Lösung" den physikalischen Diffussionsgesetzen und werden sich daher nicht nur im Blut und der Lymphflüssigkeit sondern auch in allen zellflüssigkeiten und den Fetten systematisch gleichmässig verteilen. genau das Können übliche Antibiotika nicht leisten. Diese sind meist wasserlöslich und können daher folgerichtig fettgewebe kaum durchdringen. fettlösliche Antibiotika, die es geben soll, werfen bei mir die frage auf, wie diese Substanzen in kurzer Zeit effektiv im Körper verteilt werden sollen. Diese sorte würde dann im Blut und den wässrigen Zellflüssigkeiten wieder schlechter wirken können. Silber kann überall wirken, vor allem weil es (im idealfall) atomar klein ist!
Solch kleine Teilchen können sich dann logischerweise nur in sehr dichtem Körpergewebe einlagern (soweit sie das überhaupt tun!!!). Oder haben sie schon mal einen Fischer gesehen, der mit normalen Fischnetzen Plankton aus dem Wasser fischen kann? :-) 
Ich habe mal drei wochen lang mehrmals täglich das genannte Silber-Präparat mit 2200 ppm genommen. Es wäre zu erwarten gewesen an den Fingernägeln etwas zu bemerken, quasi einen silberring für diesen zeitraum wie wachstumsringe an einem baum. Nichts, absolut nichts war zu sehn. 
Bei elektrolytisch hergestellten frischen Kolloiden ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Einlagerung bei kurzzeitiger Anwendung (ich meine maximal mehrere Wochen), physik-theoretisch logisch folgernd praktisch Null. jedenfalls glaube ich das. 
Vielleicht helfen diese Aussagen dem einem oder anderen User seine Ängste vor kolloidalem Silber zu überwinden. 
Änsätze von Angina/ Halsweh bekämpfe ich nun erfolgreich mit dem präparat. Die hausärztin bekommt mich nun kaum noch zu gesicht. 
beste grüße,
Michael, Dipl.Ing.(FH) chem. Verfahrenstechnik

----------


## mroehre

> Zu den üblichen Unterstellungen gegenüber den Wissenschaftsmedizinern und einer evidenzbasierten Medizin/Pharmakologie lohnen sich weitere Anmerkungen als die schon geposteten einfach nicht.   Zu der Überheblichkeit des scheinbar gut informierten Silberfans schon:    Die relevante Information dazu: Der Dipl. Ing, sofern nicht am Lachkrampf verstorben, redet hier von Gastrarctin N, hergestellt von den Serumwerken Bernburg.   Dieses Medikament ist ein Relikt aus DDR-Zeiten und uralt.   Mit Inkrafttreten des Arzneimittelgesetzes (AMG) im Jahre 1978 sind für zulassungspflichtige Arzneimittel vom Antragsteller Nachweise zur pharmazeutischen Qualität, klinischen Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit des Arzneimittels zu erbringen.  Die Arzneimittel, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits im Verkehr waren, sind sogenannte *„Altarzneimittel“* und galten als *„fiktiv“* zugelassen. Für diese Arzneimittel existieren im *AMG im § 105 Sonderregelungen*. Zur Erlangung einer „fiktiven“ Zulassung reichte eine Anzeige des Arzneimittels bei der zuständigen Behörde innerhalb des ersten Halbjahres 1978. Diese fiktive Zulassung erlosch zum 30.04.1990, wenn bis dahin kein Antrag auf Verlängerung gestellt wurde. Die Bearbeitung dieser Anträge wird als „Nachzulassung“ bezeichnet, da die bereits im Verkehr befindlichen Arzneimittel nach den Vorschriften des AMG nachgeprüft werden müssen.  Im Rahmen der 10. Novellierung des AMG 2000 waren die Antragsteller aufgefordert, umfangreiche Unterlagen über die pharmazeutische Qualität, klinische Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit zu den in der Nachzulassung befindlichen Arzneimitteln einzureichen. Nach Prüfung dieser Unterlagen durch das BVL und der Beseitigung eventueller Mängel wird über die Erteilung oder Versagung der Zulassungsverlängerung entschieden.  Zur Anwendung:  Das Mittel Gastrarctin N (fiktiv zugelassen) enthält neben kolloidalem Silber noch zwei Pflanzenstoffe, und dient(e) einer (überholten) Therapie der Gastritis.  Wie wir heute wissen, ist der größte Teil der bakteriell verursachten Entzündungen der Magenschleimhaut auf die Einwirkung von Heliobacter pylorie zurückzuführen.  Für die Wirkung von kolloidalem Silber gibt es für dieses Bakterium keinen Wirkungsnachweis. Allerdings für die vielen anderern Erkrankungen, die angeblich geheilt werden können, ebenso wenig.  Nach noch nicht offiziell bestätigten Information sind die Serumwerke Bernburg deshalb dabei, die Rezeptur des Mittels abzuändern, und es zukünftig *ohne kolloidales Silber* zu fertigen. (Ich infomiere hier, wenn ich die Stellungnahme der Serumwerke vorliegen habe.)   Zu der gesamten Thematik dann noch ein Auszug einer weiteren Website:   (...)  In Deutschland hat sich das Arznei-Telegramm, das für seine Unabhängigkeit und Seriosität bekannt ist, des Wundermittels angenommen. Ihr Ergebnis ist unter *Kolloidales Silber statt Antibiotika?,* Arznei-Telegramm 33 (2002) 106) nachzulesen. Danach lassen sich die “Versprechungen - die für Nahrungsergänzungen unzulässig sind - mangels Daten nicht nachprüfen (vgl. a-t 2001; 32: 49-50). Wir finden keine randomisierte klinische Studie zur Wirksamkeit von kolloidalem Silber. Dem unbelegten Nutzen stehen bei längerfristiger oraler Einnahme erhebliche Risiken entgegen. Am bekanntesten ist Argyrie, eine irreversible schiefergraue Verfärbung von Haut und Schleimhäuten durch Einlagerung von Silbersalzen. Geschmacksstörung, Geruchsempfindlichkeit sowie zerebrale Krampfanfälle sind beschrieben (FUNG, M.C., BOWEN, D.L.: Clinical Toxicology 1996; 34: 119-26, OHBO, Y. et al.: Psychiatry Clin. Neurosci. 1996; 50: 89-90) Nach Ergebnissen einer epidemiologischen Studie ist eine erhöhte Missbildungsrate bei Neugeborenen durch Silberaufnahme der Mutter während der Schwangerschaft nicht auszuschließen (ASCHENGRAU, A. et al.: Arch. Environ. Health 1993; 48: 105-13)” Das Fachblatt kommt schließlich zum Schluss: “Wegen beträchtlicher Risiken und unbelegten Nutzens raten wir von der Einnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln mit kolloidalem Silber ab. Herstellerangaben, die die angeblich unbedenkliche Anwendung sogar für Schwangere, Säuglinge und Kleinkinder propagieren, sind unverantwortlich”. Mit dieser Einschätzung befindet sich das Arznei-Telegramm in geistiger Verwandtschaft mit den Fachleuten der Bundesvereinigung Deutscher Apothekerverbände. Im Neuen Rezeptur-Formularium wurden die bisherigen Untersuchungen zusammengefasst. Die Autoren kommen zu dem Schluss: “Selbst hergestellte oder aus dubioser Quelle bezogene kolloidale Silberlösungen werden seit mehreren Jahren im Internet und unseriösen Zeitschriften als angebliches ‘natürliches Antibiotikum angepriesen…’”. Von der Anwendung entsprechender Präparate rät die Zeitschrift ab und verweist dabei auf Untersuchungen von Schubert, H.-J., Rubrik Forum, PSO-Magazin Heft 2/2002 (2002) 31; Frey, O., Kolloidales Silber bei Infektionen?, Med. Mo. Pharm. 24 (2001) 165 und Arzneimittelinformationsstellen der LAK Hessen, LAK-Konkret. Mitteilungen der Landesapothekerkammer Hessen 4/2006, S. 20). Nach Ansicht der dubiosen Händler gibt es nur einen Grund, warum sich kolloidales Silber seit seiner Zulassung 1938 nicht gegen Antibiotika durchsetzen konnte. Schuld sei die gierige Pharmaindustrie. Sie scheue die Konkurrenz des Silbers und drücke ihre gewinnträchtigeren Antibiotika-Präparate am Markt durch. Man kann den Pharmariesen sicherlich einiges vorwerfen. Mit der Herstellung von Antibiotika dagegen erweisen sie der Menschheit einen unersetzbaren Dienst.   http://mediaoffice.net/2007/08/20/da...-antibiotikum/   Zum Schluß noch eine Anmerlung:     Angeblich löst kolloidales Silber keine Argyrie aus. Warum, fragt man sich, schreiben dann die Serumwerke Bernburg auf ihr Medikament den Warnhinweis: " -Das Arzneimittel ist nicht zum Dauergebrauch bestimmt (Gefahr der Silbereinlagerung in Haut und Schleimhäute)" ?  http://www.medvergleich.de/Nebenwirk...N+N-20+ML.html   Pianoman

 Jaja, der satz von Nietzsche passt gut auf mediziner. die glauben alles. Bis ein naturwissenschaftler den gegenbeweis führt :-) 
Goethes Zschischenkieferknochen wäre zu nennen....Sieg der Logik 
heutzutage der unfug mit dem Cholesterin.... 
Nahrungsergänzungsmittel in einer Zeit des überflusses und der gesündesten ernährung die die menschheit jemals hatte-da sie so abwechslungsreich ist wie sie noch nie zuvor war. 
In einer TV-Reportage hat ein junger mediziner mal ausgesagt: als er mit dem Studium fertig war hat er viele standardmässig gelehrte Aussagen mal kritisch hinterfragt....und hat überrascht feststellen müssen dass viele falsch waren. Er hat selbst gesagt, es sind Hypothesen die nie geprüft wurden.  
Noch ein Hinweis zu einer Aussage in einem ihrer zitate: angeblich werden da Silbersalze in der haut eingelagert. Darin erkennt der chemisch bewanderte das die die das geschrieben haben entweder lobbyisten oder chemische-Dummköpfe waren. Silbersalze sind nicht stabil im menschlichen Körper. Alle silbersalze werden zu elementarem Silber reduziert. 
Noch ein Kleines Zitat von Goethe: "Die Konsequenz der natur tröstet über ignoranz und Dummheit der menschen hinweg."
ist und bleibt mein Lieblingszitat :-))))
grüße,
Michael

----------


## mroehre

> Zu den üblichen Unterstellungen gegenüber den Wissenschaftsmedizinern und einer evidenzbasierten Medizin/Pharmakologie lohnen sich weitere Anmerkungen als die schon geposteten einfach nicht.   Zu der Überheblichkeit des scheinbar gut informierten Silberfans schon:    Die relevante Information dazu: Der Dipl. Ing, sofern nicht am Lachkrampf verstorben, redet hier von Gastrarctin N, hergestellt von den Serumwerken Bernburg.   Dieses Medikament ist ein Relikt aus DDR-Zeiten und uralt.   Mit Inkrafttreten des Arzneimittelgesetzes (AMG) im Jahre 1978 sind für zulassungspflichtige Arzneimittel vom Antragsteller Nachweise zur pharmazeutischen Qualität, klinischen Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit des Arzneimittels zu erbringen.  Die Arzneimittel, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits im Verkehr waren, sind sogenannte *„Altarzneimittel“* und galten als *„fiktiv“* zugelassen. Für diese Arzneimittel existieren im *AMG im § 105 Sonderregelungen*. Zur Erlangung einer „fiktiven“ Zulassung reichte eine Anzeige des Arzneimittels bei der zuständigen Behörde innerhalb des ersten Halbjahres 1978. Diese fiktive Zulassung erlosch zum 30.04.1990, wenn bis dahin kein Antrag auf Verlängerung gestellt wurde. Die Bearbeitung dieser Anträge wird als „Nachzulassung“ bezeichnet, da die bereits im Verkehr befindlichen Arzneimittel nach den Vorschriften des AMG nachgeprüft werden müssen.  Im Rahmen der 10. Novellierung des AMG 2000 waren die Antragsteller aufgefordert, umfangreiche Unterlagen über die pharmazeutische Qualität, klinische Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit zu den in der Nachzulassung befindlichen Arzneimitteln einzureichen. Nach Prüfung dieser Unterlagen durch das BVL und der Beseitigung eventueller Mängel wird über die Erteilung oder Versagung der Zulassungsverlängerung entschieden.  Zur Anwendung:  Das Mittel Gastrarctin N (fiktiv zugelassen) enthält neben kolloidalem Silber noch zwei Pflanzenstoffe, und dient(e) einer (überholten) Therapie der Gastritis.  Wie wir heute wissen, ist der größte Teil der bakteriell verursachten Entzündungen der Magenschleimhaut auf die Einwirkung von Heliobacter pylorie zurückzuführen.  Für die Wirkung von kolloidalem Silber gibt es für dieses Bakterium keinen Wirkungsnachweis. Allerdings für die vielen anderern Erkrankungen, die angeblich geheilt werden können, ebenso wenig.  Nach noch nicht offiziell bestätigten Information sind die Serumwerke Bernburg deshalb dabei, die Rezeptur des Mittels abzuändern, und es zukünftig *ohne kolloidales Silber* zu fertigen. (Ich infomiere hier, wenn ich die Stellungnahme der Serumwerke vorliegen habe.)   Zu der gesamten Thematik dann noch ein Auszug einer weiteren Website:   (...)  In Deutschland hat sich das Arznei-Telegramm, das für seine Unabhängigkeit und Seriosität bekannt ist, des Wundermittels angenommen. Ihr Ergebnis ist unter *Kolloidales Silber statt Antibiotika?,* Arznei-Telegramm 33 (2002) 106) nachzulesen. Danach lassen sich die “Versprechungen - die für Nahrungsergänzungen unzulässig sind - mangels Daten nicht nachprüfen (vgl. a-t 2001; 32: 49-50). Wir finden keine randomisierte klinische Studie zur Wirksamkeit von kolloidalem Silber. Dem unbelegten Nutzen stehen bei längerfristiger oraler Einnahme erhebliche Risiken entgegen. Am bekanntesten ist Argyrie, eine irreversible schiefergraue Verfärbung von Haut und Schleimhäuten durch Einlagerung von Silbersalzen. Geschmacksstörung, Geruchsempfindlichkeit sowie zerebrale Krampfanfälle sind beschrieben (FUNG, M.C., BOWEN, D.L.: Clinical Toxicology 1996; 34: 119-26, OHBO, Y. et al.: Psychiatry Clin. Neurosci. 1996; 50: 89-90) Nach Ergebnissen einer epidemiologischen Studie ist eine erhöhte Missbildungsrate bei Neugeborenen durch Silberaufnahme der Mutter während der Schwangerschaft nicht auszuschließen (ASCHENGRAU, A. et al.: Arch. Environ. Health 1993; 48: 105-13)” Das Fachblatt kommt schließlich zum Schluss: “Wegen beträchtlicher Risiken und unbelegten Nutzens raten wir von der Einnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln mit kolloidalem Silber ab. Herstellerangaben, die die angeblich unbedenkliche Anwendung sogar für Schwangere, Säuglinge und Kleinkinder propagieren, sind unverantwortlich”. Mit dieser Einschätzung befindet sich das Arznei-Telegramm in geistiger Verwandtschaft mit den Fachleuten der Bundesvereinigung Deutscher Apothekerverbände. Im Neuen Rezeptur-Formularium wurden die bisherigen Untersuchungen zusammengefasst. Die Autoren kommen zu dem Schluss: “Selbst hergestellte oder aus dubioser Quelle bezogene kolloidale Silberlösungen werden seit mehreren Jahren im Internet und unseriösen Zeitschriften als angebliches ‘natürliches Antibiotikum angepriesen…’”. Von der Anwendung entsprechender Präparate rät die Zeitschrift ab und verweist dabei auf Untersuchungen von Schubert, H.-J., Rubrik Forum, PSO-Magazin Heft 2/2002 (2002) 31; Frey, O., Kolloidales Silber bei Infektionen?, Med. Mo. Pharm. 24 (2001) 165 und Arzneimittelinformationsstellen der LAK Hessen, LAK-Konkret. Mitteilungen der Landesapothekerkammer Hessen 4/2006, S. 20). Nach Ansicht der dubiosen Händler gibt es nur einen Grund, warum sich kolloidales Silber seit seiner Zulassung 1938 nicht gegen Antibiotika durchsetzen konnte. Schuld sei die gierige Pharmaindustrie. Sie scheue die Konkurrenz des Silbers und drücke ihre gewinnträchtigeren Antibiotika-Präparate am Markt durch. Man kann den Pharmariesen sicherlich einiges vorwerfen. Mit der Herstellung von Antibiotika dagegen erweisen sie der Menschheit einen unersetzbaren Dienst.   http://mediaoffice.net/2007/08/20/da...-antibiotikum/   Zum Schluß noch eine Anmerlung:     Angeblich löst kolloidales Silber keine Argyrie aus. Warum, fragt man sich, schreiben dann die Serumwerke Bernburg auf ihr Medikament den Warnhinweis: " -Das Arzneimittel ist nicht zum Dauergebrauch bestimmt (Gefahr der Silbereinlagerung in Haut und Schleimhäute)" ?  http://www.medvergleich.de/Nebenwirk...N+N-20+ML.html   Pianoman

 Nachdem ich die ganze Nacht mit verfassen von beiträgen zugebracht habe, will ich noch ihre Aussage kommentieren, das es keine Untersuchungen zur Wirksamkeit von kolloidalem Silber gegen heliobacter Pylori gibt. Woher wissen sie sicher dass solche studien nicht gemacht wurden oder doch gemacht wurden? Haben sie alle Pharmakologen warend ihrer arbeit überwacht?  
Eine solche studie würde nie veröffentlicht wenn sie die wirksamkeit von silber bestätigen würde! Anders herum gesehen ist es mehr als wahrscheinlich das studien gemacht wurden, denn es ist mehr als simpel für ein mikobiologisches labor die erreger auf der Petrischale auf deren Empfindlichkeit gegen Silber zu testen. und ebenso sicher lässt sich das mit wenig aufwand an probanden machen. Die kosten wären geradezu lächerlich gering.
Jedes Antibiotikum wird genau mit dieser Prozedur zuerst geprüft bevor es auch nur ansatzweise zur Zulassung kommen könnte. Also sind diese aussagen ziemlich lächerlich.
Apropo Heliobacter. Ich habe die TV-reportage gesehen, nach der der heliobacter als erreger des magengeschwürs von einem seinerzeit jungem kritischen medizinstudenten vorhergesagt und im selbstversuch und danach auch an versuchen mit kommilitonen bewiesen wurde-gegen den widerstand der professoren! Bis dato hatte die Schulmedizin fest behauptet dass magengeschwüre nichts mit Mikroorganismen zu tun haben. Sie können daran sehen, dass nicht einmal der gerinste versuch unternommen wurde herauszufinden ob antibiotika gegen magengeschwüre helfen-was der beweis für bakterien gewesen wäre-bis dieser eine student kam. So funktioniert die lehrende Medizin bis heute.
Womit wir wieder beim kritischen Geist wären.
grüße,
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

@mroehre, 
tust du uns bitte einen gefallen und kopierst nicht die kompletten threads deiner vorschreiber? 
ich hab ja nix gegen auzugsweises kopieren, wenn man bestimmte sachen beantwortet oder man schreibt, wenn man sich an einen bestimmten vorredner wendet: @...
oder du schreibst @.. bzgl beitrag nr... 
weil so werden die einzelnen beiträge viel zu lang und die wahrscheinlichkiet, dass dann noch deine beiträge gelesen werden (die ja auch net gerade kurz sind, aber das ist okay) wird immer geringer

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ mröhre, 
Ich habe mal eine Frage. Nachdem Du das Gastrarctin N eingenommen hattest, hast Du außer der relativ schnell spürbaren erwünschten Wirkung auf deine bestehenden Beschwerden, auch erst mal zusätzlich allgemeinere Symptome wie z.B Müdigkeit oder Kopfschmerzen bekommen?
Wurde Dein Cholesterinwert nach der Behandlung mit Gastrarctin kontrolliert? Wenn ja, hatte sich dieser verändert? 
Sind Dir während oder nach Abschluß der Behandlung Veränderungen bezüglich Deines Allgemeinbefindens aufgefallen?
Würde mich über Antworten von Dir sehr freuen.
Gruß    Ulrike

----------


## mroehre

Hallo Ulrike,
schön dass es auch befürworter des silbers in diesem Forum gibt.
Sorry, dass ich die gesamten Beiträge der User jeweils mit in meinen drin hatte. Mangelnde erfahrung. 
Zu deiner Frage: die Geschichte mit der bakteriologischen Lebensmittelvergiftung liegt 3 oder 4 jahre zurück. Daher kann ich mich nicht mehr an alles erinnern. Ich hatte damals so schlimme beschwerden, daß es auf kleinere Nebenwirkungen nicht angekommmen wäre. Nur ein unabhängiger Beobachter hätte auf solche Kleinigkeiten achten können. Jedenfalls war die wirkung auch damals prompt. Aus sicherheitsgründen habe ich das präparat dann drei oder gar 4 wochen lang genommen. 
Die von dir erwähnten wirkungen habe ich aber in den letzten monaten auch nicht feststellen können. Beispielsweise habe ich als ich mal wieder änsätze von Angina hatte mir abends vor dem Schlafengehen gleich eine halbe Flasche des Präparats verdünnt in nur einer tasse Wasser eingenommen. Schon am nächsten Morgen war von Krankheitsbeschwerden keine Rede mehr. Das werde ich zukünftig noch mehrmals wiederholen. Mal sehn ob es immer so wirkungsvoll ist. Natürlich bin auch ich der meinung vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. Ein systematisches vorbeugendes Einnehmen so wie manche Menschen es mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln machen, kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage. Warum sollte man auch sowas tun? 
Übrigens habe ich seinerzeit im Krankenhaus auch die Idee gehabt den Cholesterinwert nach einer Heilung wieder (notfalls auf eigene rechnung) untersuchen zu lassen, um meine Theorie mal zu prüfen. Aber wie das so ist, der mensch ist schwach. Als ich meine beschwerden loswar hat dann der Antrieb dazu gefehlt. Die welt war ja wieder in Ordnung. Ich hab die Untersuchung also nicht machen lassen.
Die über Monate aufbewahrten Unterlagen der ganzen Untersuchungsergebnisse sind irgendwann dann auch versaubeutelt worden.  
Eine meiner Theorien war ja noch, daß der Erreger, den ich mir da eingefangen hatte ein säureliebender Erreger ist. Bekanntermassen gibts das ja. Man denke an die Moore, wo ja auch methanbakterien in saurem Millieu "arbeiten". Wenn das Immunsystem dann die Salzsäureproduktion hochfährt-als standardreaktion- dann haben solche erregerstämme einen "standortvorteil". Ich hab aber auch vergessen welche erreger das waren, nun können wir das nicht mehr prüfen. schade. 
Warum tummeln sich hier so viele gegner des kolloidalen silbers?
Selbst ausprobieren geht eben doch über studieren. 
internette Grüße an alle User,
Michael

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Wenn das Immunsystem dann die Salzsäureproduktion hochfährt-als standardreaktion-

 Mir scheint bei meiner Ausblidung was durch die Lappen gegangen zu sein! 
Was meinst du damit?
Wo soll die Salzsäure produziert werden und vorallem wo kann ich diese Nachweisen? 
Oder meinst du womöglich die Magensäure, diese weißt z.B. im nüchternen Zustand eine Konzentration von etwa 0,5% Salzsäure auf! 
Spielst du möglichweise auf diesen Heilpraktikerquatsch der permanenten Übersäuerung an?
Dazu hatten wir hier im Forum z.B. das hier schon klick mich  *Streng nach dem Motto es gibt keine Gesunden sondern nur schlecht Untersuchte... *

----------


## mroehre

Noch eine Anmerkung: 
als ich vor ca. 3 monaten die schon genannte "schleichende Grippale Erkrankung über mehr als 4 Monate" (was auch immer das genau war-die antibiotika-behandlungen über je max. 1 woche haben alle versagt) mit kolloidalem Silber behandelt habe, da habe ich mir sicherheitshalber jeden Tag eine ganze Flasche des genannten Präparats zugeführt. Ein oder zwei Tage nach Beginn der Einnahme schlagartig erhöhte Temperatur um 38 Grad. Darauf hatte ich vergeblich fast 5 Monate lang gewartet. Eine Woche später war ich wieder ganz gesund. 
Wer da die Wirkung des Silbers bestreitet soll sich mal eine gute Erklärung einfallen lassen. Die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich ganz zufällig zu diesem Zeitpunkt das fieber bekommen habe ist wohl eher gering! 
Innerhalb der von mir durchgeführten einwöchigen behandlung mit dem genannten Präparat, habe ich mir aus Sicherheitsgründen ca. 10 Flaschen davon zugeführt. Damit bin ich ganz sicher auf die im Internet genannten 6ppm gekommen. Wahrscheinlich auf einen viel höheren wert. 
Keine Spur von Silbereinlagerungen. Bei einem ppm (Konzentration) im Körper würde man rechnerisch ja mit jedem Liter Urin nur 0,001 Gramm Silber ausscheiden. Die verweilzeit im Körper ist demnach ziemlich hoch.  Deswegen sollte man harmlose Erkrankungen meiner meinung nach versuchen mit niedrigen Dosen zu kurieren. 
Wahrscheinlich wirken wirklich schon 0,0irgendwas ppm (gerechnet aufs gesamt-körpergewicht). 
grüße,
Michael

----------


## Teetante

Du lieber Himmel, was ist denn hier los? 
Ärzte werden angegriffen und über einen Kamm geschert, Nicht-Ärzte als Ärzte bezeichnet, Wissenschaftler verhöhnt und eine Anpreisung nach der nächsten für dieses Silberwasser ausgesprochen.  
Ist jetzt genug, oder? Wir wissen jetzt alle, daß wir Bakterien, Viren, wahrscheinlich auch bösartige Tumorerkrankungen, Cholesterinerhöhungen und vielleicht auch Alzheimer mit kolloidalem Silber geheilt bekommen.  
Denkt einer von Euch Befürwortern auch mal etwas nach? Scheint eher nicht so... Hier werden Krankheiten und Co. in einen Topf geworfen und DAS Wundermittel überhaupt präsentiert.  
Und nächste Woche ist es dann der Noni-Saft und übernächste Woche die Kräuterpillen etc. pp.  
Ein einziges Geschwurbel und viel Werbung um nichts.  
Gruß, TT

----------


## mroehre

Natürlich meine ich die magensäure. Auch bei 0,5 Prozent ist der pH-Wert wahnsinnig gering, also stark sauer, ich glaube so um eins. Sie ist ja auch dazu da die verdauung zu fördern und die nahrung zu desinfizieren. Nur eben klappt das nicht bei säureliebenden mikroorganismen.
grüße,
Michael

----------


## mroehre

> Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie Ärzten Fachkompetenz streitig gemacht wird, weil Dr. Google bei Eingabe der Symptome eine seltene Erkrankung ausspuckt, der Arzt aber, aufgrund seiner Erfahrung, eine andere Diagnose stellt. 
> Es gibt einen Spruch, der auch auf die Diagnosefindung und Therapie zutrifft:
> "Das Häufige ist häufig und das Seltene ist selten" 
> Ich versuche mal den Weg der Diagnosefindung verständlich durch ein Gleichnis zu beschreiben:
> Wenn ich mitten in der Nacht im Dunkeln durch die Stadt gehe, und einen Schatten sehe, der aussieht wie ein Pferd, dann ist es zu 95% auch ein Pferd.
> Wenn es kein Pferd ist, dann ist es zu 4% ein Esel und nur zu einem Prozent ein Zebra.
> Leider wollen viele Patienten, die zum Arzt gehen und vorher Dr. Google um Rat gefragt haben, direkt das Zebra (die logische Selbstdiagnose) behandelt haben, was einfach Blödsinn ist.  
> Was ist für Sie denn bitte ein "schwächeres" Antibiotikum?
> Es gibt schlichtweg kein starkes oder schwaches Antibiotikum. 
> ...

 Ich habe auch schon herausragend gute ärzte kennen und schätzen gelernt. Leider sind querdenker sehr selten gesäht. 
 Ein medizinalrat, der quasi noch als rentner in Sachen Chiropraktik nahe Chemnitz erfolgreichst praktiziert hat, hat mir dann mal seine Geschichte erzählt: Als er als Student von der Lehrmeinung abweichende Theorien hatte, hatte er richtig Ärger mit den Professoren. Und als er dann seine eigene Praxis eröffnet hatte und erfolgreich seine neuen methoden angewendet hat, da ist er systematisch von umliegenden Praxen boykottiert worden. Trotzdem hatte er offenbar immer genügend Patienten, denn die denen er gehölfen hatte sind dankend immer wieder gekommen. Ich habe selbst mal dazu gehört. Nun ist er in Rente. Wirklich schade.
grüße,
Michael
PS. Die Verantwortung die Mediziner haben, verdient wirklich respekt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Wer da die Wirkung des Silbers bestreitet soll sich mal eine gute Erklärung einfallen lassen. Die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich ganz zufällig zu diesem Zeitpunkt das fieber bekommen habe ist wohl eher gering!

 Tut mir leid, aber behaupten kann jeder alles deswegen muss es nicht gleich wahr sein!
Du hast also bis vor 3 Monaten eine schleichende Erkältung über 4 Monate gehabt!
Soweit so gut, was ich aber nicht verstehe ist warum du dann bereits einen Monat länger auf Fieber wartest!
Denn in deinem Beitrag schreibst du das Du darauf 5 Monate gewartet hast.
Wie passt das?
Warum gehst du überhaupt zu einem Arzt wenn du doch so mit Weisheit geschlagen bist und sowieso alles besser weißt?
Warum nimst du Teufelsmedizin (Antibiotika) wenn es dir doch nicht hilft oder du die Packung nicht bis zum Ende nimmst? 
Endschuldige, aber ich Glaube von dem was du hier von dir gibst nicht einziges Wort.
Es ist alles haltlos, nicht nachvollziehbar und eher an den Haaren herbei gezogen!
Wissendschaftlich unbewiesen!
Jeder Hypochonder kann sich selber heilen...  :Smiley:  
Übrings Magensäure erhöht die Konzentration wärend des Verdauungsvorganges auf bis zu 5 %!!! 
Was für eine Übersäuerung!
Auf der anderen Seite wie konnte die Menschheit so alt werden wenn wir doch die letzten 7 Millionen Jahre (Menschheitsentwicklung) nicht auf Übersäuerung- und Ernährungsgurus gehört haben?
Und diese ganze Zeit auch kein Silber zu uns genommen haben...

----------


## mroehre

Halllo, 
Sicherlich haben sie mit manchen aussagen recht.  
Nur eben beantworten sie damit nicht die spezifischen Fragen zu den beiden fällen die ich erlebt habe. Wenn Sie sachlich wären müssten sie zugeben daß das system hier versagt hat. Und jetzt machen sie nur nicht noch mich selbst dafür verantwortlich. 
Daß ich auch ein paar Klischees bediene ist nur reiner sarkasmus, der ausdruck für die tiefe enttäuschung und die heute noch schwelende wut über das was das schulmedizinische system mit mir gemacht hat.
Übrigens bedienen auch sie Klischees. 
Wo sind eigentlich die Patientenrechte verankert? Warum kann ein mündiger Bürger nicht von einem oder mehren ärzten eine definierte Behandlung auf eigenes risiko verlangen? Meine antworten darauf kennen sie ohnehin sicher.  
Es gibt viele Länder auf der Welt wo Präparate (Antibiotika etc.) frei verkäuflich sind. Und trotzdem leben dort die menschen. Die haben Rechte die mir weggenommen worden.
Wenn ein arzt mal was ungewöhnliches hat hat er viele möglichkeiten eventuell eine vom standard abweichende behandlung führen zu lassen. Er findet gewiss einen kollegen, der ihm die gewünschten Präparate verschreibt. Als Patient hat man hier in Deutschland gar keine rechte in dieser hinsicht. Wie das eigentlich mit unserer Verfassung vereinbar ist bleibt mir schleierhaft.
grüße,
Michael

----------


## mroehre

Ich habe ja garnichts über Übersäuerung geschrieben! :-) 
Kolloidales silber wirkt-das ist meine aussage !

----------


## mroehre

Ich habe fast 20 jahre Patientenerfahrung mit Angina und allem was da drum herum dazugehört. Ich kenne die symptome meines körpers.  
ja...und weil ich so ein größer lügner bin, habe ich die motivation, hier eine ganze nacht lang frei erfundene geschichten reinzuschreiben..... 
Was ist eigentlich ihre Motivation hier in diesem Forum? 
Nicht das sie etwa ganz zufällig lobbyist sind.

----------


## Teetante

> Es gibt viele Länder auf der Welt wo Präparate (Antibiotika etc.) frei verkäuflich sind. Und trotzdem leben dort die menschen. Die haben Rechte die mir weggenommen worden.

 Dann ziehen Sie doch einfach ins Ausland! Dann haben Sie Ihre Rechte wieder. Fragt sich nur, wie lange Sie dann noch was davon haben...   

> Wenn ein arzt mal was ungewöhnliches hat hat er viele möglichkeiten eventuell eine vom standard abweichende behandlung führen zu lassen. Er findet gewiss einen kollegen, der ihm die gewünschten Präparate verschreibt. Als Patient hat man hier in Deutschland gar keine rechte in dieser hinsicht. Wie das eigentlich mit unserer Verfassung vereinbar ist bleibt mir schleierhaft.
> grüße,
> Michael

 Tja, dann sind Sie wohl falsch versichert?  
Sorry an alle anderen, aber diesen Quatsch, den ich hier lese, kann man nur noch mit Ironie beantworten!  
Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel!

----------


## mroehre

> Tut mir leid, aber behaupten kann jeder alles deswegen muss es nicht gleich wahr sein!
> Du hast also bis vor 3 Monaten eine schleichende Erkältung über 4 Monate gehabt!
> Soweit so gut, was ich aber nicht verstehe ist warum du dann bereits einen Monat länger auf Fieber wartest!
> Denn in deinem Beitrag schreibst du das Du darauf 5 Monate gewartet hast.
> Wie passt das?
> Warum gehst du überhaupt zu einem Arzt wenn du doch so mit Weisheit geschlagen bist und sowieso alles besser weißt?
> Warum nimst du Teufelsmedizin (Antibiotika) wenn es dir doch nicht hilft oder du die Packung nicht bis zum Ende nimmst? 
> Endschuldige, aber ich Glaube von dem was du hier von dir gibst nicht einziges Wort.
> Es ist alles haltlos, nicht nachvollziehbar und eher an den Haaren herbei gezogen!
> ...

 Jaja, und weil meine aussagen frei erfunden sind begründe ich sie auch logisch und physikalisch und ansatzweise chemisch. genau das was hier kein einziger der kritischen schreiber tut.  
Ich glaube da können sich alle anderen user ein gutes bild machen wer hier glaubwürdig ist.
grüße,
Michael 
Ps. hochkonzentriertes kolloidales silber sollte jeder als Alternative zu Antibiotika mal ausprobieren. Das ergebnis eines selbstversuches kann nicht lügen - im gegensatz zu manchen usern hier!

----------


## Teetante

> Jaja, und weil meine aussagen frei erfunden sind begründe ich sie auch logisch und physikalisch und ansatzweise chemisch. genau das was hier kein einziger der kritischen schreiber tut.  
> Ich glaube da können sich alle anderen user ein gutes bild machen wer hier glaubwürdig ist.
> grüße,
> Michael 
> Ps. hochkonzentriertes kolloidales silber sollte jeder als Alternative zu Antibiotika mal ausprobieren. Das ergebnis eines selbstversuches kann nicht lügen - im gegensatz zu manchen usern hier!

 Na, werden Sie jetzt beleidigend? Gehen Ihnen die Argumente für das Silberwässerchen aus?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Der Eindruck entsteht aber das du von Übersäuerung schreibst da du diese Aussage gemacht hast:   

> Wenn das Immunsystem dann die Salzsäureproduktion hochfährt-als standardreaktion-

 Zum Fieber:  

> Wer da die Wirkung des Silbers bestreitet soll sich mal eine gute Erklärung einfallen lassen. Die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich ganz zufällig zu diesem Zeitpunkt das fieber bekommen habe ist wohl eher gering!

 Warum sollte das nicht geschehen sein?
Der Körper reagiert auf einen Stoff den er nicht haben will?! 
Eine Antwort wie das mit dem zusätzlichen Monat zustande kam fehlt noch!   

> als ich vor ca. 3 monaten die schon genannte "schleichende Grippale Erkrankung über mehr als 4 Monate" (was auch immer das genau war-die antibiotika-behandlungen über je max. 1 woche haben alle versagt) mit kolloidalem Silber behandelt habe, da habe ich mir sicherheitshalber jeden Tag eine ganze Flasche des genannten Präparats zugeführt. Ein oder zwei Tage nach Beginn der Einnahme schlagartig erhöhte Temperatur um 38 Grad. Darauf hatte ich vergeblich fast 5 Monate lang gewartet. Eine Woche später war ich wieder ganz gesund.

  

> ja...und weil ich so ein größer lügner bin, habe ich die motivation, hier eine ganze nacht lang frei erfundene geschichten reinzuschreiben.....

 Warum sollte diese Geschicht nicht erfunden sein?
Es kann keiner von uns nachvollziehen ob es wahr ist oder nicht!
Es ist schlicht eine Behauptung die du in den Raum stellst!  

> Ich glaube da können sich alle anderen user ein gutes bild machen wer hier glaubwürdig ist.

 Das finde ich das aller Beste, wer sagt uns denn das die Geschichten nicht doch frei erfunden sind? 
Vll bist du ein Mitarbeiter dieser Firma die das kolloiadale Silber vertreibt! _ Ansonsten gilt nicht beleidigent werden sonst gibt es einen Verwarnung!_   

> Was ist eigentlich ihre Motivation hier in diesem Forum?

 Meine Motivation hier ist, mit (fachlichen) Tipps zur Seite stehen und mein FACHWISSEN zur Verfügung stellen!
Ich treffe keinerlei nebilösen Aussagen oder warte mit irgendwelchen Gechichten von  Mittelchen auf deren Wirkung nicht nachgewissen ist! 
Eine Behauptung wie du sie aufgestellt hast ist kein Beweis!   

> Nicht das sie etwa ganz zufällig lobbyist sind.

 Wieso sollte ich das sein, ich werde weder von den Krankenkassen, von Ärzten oder der Pharamaindustrie bezahlt!
Ich möchte lediglich Personen schützen die auf solche hahnebüchenen Geschichten, wie diese die du mit deinem kolloiadalen Silber von dir gibst, hereinfallen könnten zu schützen!
Mir liegt der Patient am Herzen!   

> Wenn ein arzt mal was ungewöhnliches hat hat er viele möglichkeiten eventuell eine vom standard abweichende behandlung führen zu lassen. Er findet gewiss einen kollegen, der ihm die gewünschten Präparate verschreibt. Als Patient hat man hier in Deutschland gar keine rechte in dieser hinsicht. Wie das eigentlich mit unserer Verfassung vereinbar ist bleibt mir schleierhaft.

 Da wir in einer Demokratie leben (Gott sei Dank) ist diese Aussage schlicht und ergreifend falsch!
Als Patient hat man IMMER und JEDERZEIT die Möglichkeit sich über die Ärztekammer oder die Krankenkassen zu beschweren, egal ob über einen niedergelassen Arzt oder ein Krankenhaus...
Das geht wirklich und hat auch einen nachhaltigen Effekt, ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung!
Abgesehen davon kann jeder Arzt das Medikament verschrieben von dem er meint das es angebracht ist!
Abgesehen davon habe ich einen hervorragend HA dem ich mein ganzes Vertrauen entgegen bringe, da er mir sehr gut geholfen hat als ich schwer krank war!
Er hat mir Medikamente verschrieben die geholfen haben, als andere nicht anschlugen!   

> hochkonzentriertes kolloidales silber sollte jeder als Alternative zu Antibiotika mal ausprobieren. Das ergebnis eines selbstversuches kann nicht lügen - im gegensatz zu manchen usern hier!

 Von derartigen Selbstversuchen halte ich überhaupt nichts, wenn du das deinem Körper antust ist das dein Problem.
Aber andere sollten doch so etwas mit ihrem Arzt des Vertrauens besprechen.
Warum wohl dauert eine Ausbildung/ Studium bis zum fertigen Mediziner so lange?
Weil es jede Menge Dinge gibt die unsere Ärzte lernen müssen, deswegen werden diese auch immer wieder weitergebildet oder bilden sich auf freiwiliger Basis weiter...
Übrings ist die Bandbreite von Antibiotika sehr groß!
Zu dem steht in jeder Packungsbeilage dass das Antibiotika komplet genommen werden muss!
Vorzeitiges absetzten führt dazu das sich die Bakterien dagegen immuniseren (können)!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Was ist denn hier los? 
Thema : kolloidales Silber 
Fragestellung von Maggie war ursprünglich darauf gerichtet, ob KS eine Möglichkeit für sie wäre, eine Entzündung am Zahn zu behandeln, da eine Antibiotikatherapie aus anderen gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht in Frage kam.
Ihr wurde von Farbenspiel geantwortet, dass ihr von der HNO Ärztin eine "Silberlösung" auf entzündete Stellen aufgetragen wurde und das das Problem danach erledigt war.Auch bei ihr konnte die Standardtherapie (Antibiotika) nicht angewand werden.
Dann meldete sich Teetante mit "Hände weg" ohne Begründung.
Maggie meldete sich wieder und war nach wie vor verunsichert.
Danach erschien Dr.Dierdteberg und wurde von Teetante so kommentiert:    
Zitat: von *Dr. Dierdteberg*    _Hallo,
ich hatte selber anfänglich meine Zweifel, was die Wirksamkeit vom kolloidalem Silber anging, auch wegen der vielen Nebenwirkungen, welche man im Netz nachlesen kann._   
Na klar, so fangen sie alle an...  
Zitat: von *Dr. Dierdteberg*    _Musste dann aber auch feststellen, dass scheinbar einige Mitarbeiter von Pharmaunternehmen hier bewusst Unwahrheiten rein schreiben und Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichen und wenn man dann dort nachfragt, erhält man keine richtige Antwort._   
Meine Güte, das Schema ist wirklich immer wieder das gleiche, fällt Euch nichts neues ein wie Ihr Schwachsinn verkaufen könnt? Sei es Wasser mit Silber oder die berühmten NEM's, alles der gleiche Unsinn. Und wie immer ist die böse böse Pharmaindustrie beteiligt. Ich kann es bald nicht mehr hören, es k**tzt mich nur noch an.   
Zitat: von *Dr. Dierdteberg*    _Also, mir selber wurde von einem Heilpraktiker die Tage die Seite von vita-online24.de empfohlen und das was dort steht kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung von 2 Jahren nur voll bestätigen. 
Ich hoffe damit geholfen zu haben._   
Na, das der Schlußsatz kommen mußte, wußte ich schon, als ich Ihren ersten Satz gelesen hatte. Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist Werbung in diesem Forum unerwünscht, auch wenn Sie nicht den Link eingestellt haben.  
Ein Heilpraktiker hat Ihnen diese Seite angeblich empfohlen? Sehr interessant...
Herr "Dr. Dierdtenberg", was auch immer für ein Dr. Sie sein mögen, für wie naiv halten Sie die User dieses Forums? 
Grüße, Teetante 
Ich habe das so gelesen: Da ist jemand auf ein Produkt gestossen, in diesem Falle KS, was für ihn in irgendeiner Form hilfreich sein könnte. Er hat dann versucht sich möglichst viele Informationen zu beschaffen. (Wie ich es übrigens auch machen würde). 
Pro: mögliche Heilwirkungen      Kontra: mögliche Nebenwirkungen.
Mit möglichen Heilwirkungen die nicht eintreten, kann man leben. Mögliche Nebenwirkungen würde ich auch genauer unter die Lupe nehmen wollen, ehe ich zu einem Selbstversuch starte. Das hat dieser User doch erklärtermaßen gemacht. Er hat nachgefragt. Er ist bei seinen Recherchen zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass er die Kontra Aussagen vernachlässigen kann, weil eben nicht fundiert.
Dann nennt er eine Seite die anzuschauen ihm sein Heilpraktiker empfohlen hat und er bestätigt diese dort getroffenen Aussagen aus eigener Erfahrung, (Weil er nämlich , schon 2 Jahre lang KS anwendet). 
Dann schreibt er noch, ich hoffe damit geholfen zu haben. Wem denn? Natürlich Maggie, denn die war hier ja noch am Zweifeln.
Von Teetante wird dem User dann noch unterstellt er würde die anderen Forumsteilnehmer für naiv halten, wieso?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@dr.dierdteberg, 
ich hab mal 2 fragen:
1. sie reden von erfahrung.. in welchen bereichen haben sie denn erfahrung?als patient oder als arzt? 
2. hätt gern mal gewusst, welche unserer forumsmitglieder den pharmaunternehmen angehören und welche unwahrheiten hier verbreitet werden? mir ist noch nix aufgefallen, aber vielleicht hab ich was übersehn..  
Dies war Lucys Kommentar.
Ich antworte Dir mal darauf, weil oben erwähnte User es wohl kaum tun wird.
1.  Als Anwender von KS 
2. Wo bitte hat Dr.Dierdteberg dies jemals geäußert?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Im weiteren Verlauf wird dann von Pianoman ein Beitrag aus Wikipedia zum Thema ins Netz gestellt. Darauf hin wird sich über die gelungene Vertreibung von Dr. Dierdteberg gefreut. 
Dann erscheint mroehre auf dem Schirm mit seiner Erfahrungsgeschichte.
Maggie (mittlerweile von Zweifeln befreit, wodurch auch immer) richtet den Apell an Mroehre er möge doch den Unsinn lassen, anders vom Silberwasser überzeugen zu wollen.
Dann folgt noch etwas zum Arzt -Patientenverhältnis. Es erfolgen auch ein paar Richtigstellungen von Seiten Starbug zur Antibiotikaverwendung. Ich habe dann auch mal mein Statement abgegeben und meine Fragen an mroehre gestellt. 
Hierzu mal eine kleine Zwischenbemerkung @ mroerhe.
Ein Antibiotikum wirkt immer nur auf spezifische Bakterien. Auf Grund von Erfahrungen und klinischen Untersuchungen, weiß man das z.B an einer Angina Bakterien, ich nenne sie mal der Klasse A ,beteiligt sind. Es wird dann ein Antibiotika verordnet, was speziell gegen diese Erreger wirkt. Ob ein Antibiotika wirkt, kann man tatsächlich schon nach 3 Tagen beurteilen, weil dann ziemlich schnell eine Besserung eintritt.
Wirkt es nicht, kann es 2 Gründe haben: Entweder die zu bekämpfenden Bakterien gehören nicht der Klasse A an, oder sie gehören zwar der Klasse A an, sind aber resistent gegen das Antibiotikum. In beiden Fällen ist es aber nicht sinnvoll das Antibiotikum noch länger einzunehmen.
Angenommen es wurde Antibiotika A verordnet, und es tritt relativ schnell eine Besserung der Symptomatik ein. Dann muß es auch meist länger genommen werden. Nämlich so lange, bis der pathogene Keim vernichtet ist. In diesem Fall, da ist Dir Recht zu geben, kann das zu frühe Absetzen sehr negative Konsequenzen haben. 
Werde später noch mal zu dem weiteren Verlauf der verschiedenen Posts Stellung nehmen. Ich finde übrigens das Du Dich wacker geschlagen hast. Finde es aber ein wenig befremdlich warum hier als Gruppe gemeinsam gegen einen einzelnen User gepostet wird. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

@ulrike 
na jetzt wirds ja interessant.
(ironie an)
wieso meinst du, den verlauf des ganzen themas auseinandernehmen zu müssen und zu interpretieren? sind wir hier im deutsch-leistungskurs? (ironie aus) 
dass bei alternativen heilverfahren immer wieder diskussionen entstehen und niemals alle einer meinung sind, müsste ja wohl klar sein. 
es geht nur darum, dass hier das ks als allerheilmittel beschrieben wird ohne auf mögliche nebenwirkungen hinzuweisen. und das kann ja nicht sein.
ob der einzelne dass dann glaubt oder nicht und im selbstversuch anwendet, bleib jedem selbst überlassen. 
fakt ist, dass hier niemand angegriffen wird, denn das würden wir nicht zulassen. 
aber jeder kann hier seine freie meinung äußern.und wenn teetante damit genügend schlecht erfahrungen hat, darf sie das auch so posten. 
es gibt also keinen grund sich aufzuregen. :Smiley:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lucy 
Meine zuvor gemachten Aussagen beziehen sich darauf, dass es nicht in Ordnung ist, wenn ein User Aussage A macht und der nächste User dann behauptet er hätte Aussage B getroffen, und Aussage B dann auseinandernimmt.
Zu Deiner nächsten Bemerkung : Wer hat hier KS als Allerheilmittel beschrieben?
mroehre hat für sich zwei Anwendungsgebiete genannt, die er erfolgreich mit Ks behandelt hat. Einmal gastroologische Beschwerden und einmal Beschwerden mit Angina Symptomen.
Wenn Teetante damit schlechte Erfahrungen hat: Dann möchte sie diese doch bitte mal mitteilen. Welche schlechten Erfahrungen hat sie denn damit gemacht?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ärzte werden angegriffen und über einen Kamm geschert, Nicht-Ärzte als Ärzte bezeichnet, Wissenschaftler verhöhnt und eine Anpreisung nach der nächsten für dieses Silberwasser ausgesprochen.  
Ist jetzt genug, oder? Wir wissen jetzt alle, daß wir Bakterien, Viren, wahrscheinlich auch bösartige Tumorerkrankungen, Cholesterinerhöhungen und vielleicht auch Alzheimer mit kolloidalem Silber geheilt bekommen.  
Denkt einer von Euch Befürwortern auch mal etwas nach? Scheint eher nicht so... Hier werden Krankheiten und Co. in einen Topf geworfen und DAS Wundermittel überhaupt präsentiert.  
Und nächste Woche ist es dann der Noni-Saft und übernächste Woche die Kräuterpillen etc. pp.  
Ein einziges Geschwurbel und viel Werbung um nichts.  
Gruß, TT  
Wer hat bitte an irgendeiner Stelle derartige Heilaussagen zu KS getroffen? 
Auf Grund der Schilderungen von mroehre war es doch so, dass Ärzte ihm gesagt haben, wir können nichts mehr für Sie tun, da die uns zu Verfügung stehenden Antibiotika bei Ihrer Erkrankung nicht greifen. An diesem Punkt unterliegt mroehre dann dem zuvor schon erwähnten Denkfehler, er hätte nur das Antibiotika länger nehmen müssen, als die von den Ärzten angesetzten Zeiträume. In diesem Moment galt er doch schulmedizinisch für austherapiert. Toll wäre es gewesen, wenn ein Arzt ihn auf eine mögliche Behandlung mit KS hingewiesen hätte. Die HNO Ärztin von Farbenspiel hat es ja auch erfolgreich eingesetzt.
Natürlich fühlte sich mroehre zu diesem Zeitpunkt von der Ärzteschaft enttäuscht und allein gelassen mit seinem Problem. (war er ja auch). Wie hätte er denn eurer Meinung nach weiter verfahren sollen? mroehre hat in seiner Verzweiflung im Selbstversuch KS angewand und es hat ihm geholfen. Er hat dann in diesem Forum darüber berichtet. Danke dafür.  
Liebe Grüße   Ulrike

----------


## Teetante

> Danach erschien Dr.Dierdteberg und wurde von Teetante so kommentiert:   
> Ich habe das so gelesen: Da ist jemand auf ein Produkt gestossen, in diesem Falle KS, was für ihn in irgendeiner Form hilfreich sein könnte. Er hat dann versucht sich möglichst viele Informationen zu beschaffen. (Wie ich es übrigens auch machen würde). 
> Pro: mögliche Heilwirkungen      Kontra: mögliche Nebenwirkungen.
> Mit möglichen Heilwirkungen die nicht eintreten, kann man leben. Mögliche Nebenwirkungen würde ich auch genauer unter die Lupe nehmen wollen, ehe ich zu einem Selbstversuch starte. Das hat dieser User doch erklärtermaßen gemacht. Er hat nachgefragt. Er ist bei seinen Recherchen zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass er die Kontra Aussagen vernachlässigen kann, weil eben nicht fundiert.
> Dann nennt er eine Seite die anzuschauen ihm sein Heilpraktiker empfohlen hat und er bestätigt diese dort getroffenen Aussagen aus eigener Erfahrung, (Weil er nämlich , schon 2 Jahre lang KS anwendet). 
> Dann schreibt er noch, ich hoffe damit geholfen zu haben. Wem denn? Natürlich Maggie, denn die war hier ja noch am Zweifeln.
> Von Teetante wird dem User dann noch unterstellt er würde die anderen Forumsteilnehmer für naiv halten, wieso?

 Sehr schön zusammengefasst! Was hat denn der User Dr. D jetzt auch noch damit zu tun? Ich brauche keine Zusammenfassung, ich schreibe und lese hier im Thema mit. Nur mal so nebenbei... 
Ulrike, ich würde empfehlen, einfach mal im Internet bei z.B. Goggle KS einzugeben, dann wirst Du sehen, daß nicht nur ich reichlich empfindlich darauf reagiere! 
Nachtrag, da ich gerade Ulrikes letzten Beitrag gelesen habe: Man könnte meinen, Du vertreibst das Zeug (KS) genauso wie der User Mroehre. Komisch, komisch.... Wenn man diese Lobhudeleien so liest... 
Ich gehe wieder arbeiten (Mittagspause ist um), ohne KS, dafür mit einer fähigen Ärztin als Chefin.  
TT

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Teetante 
Worauf reagierst Du empfindlich? Auf KS ?  Oder nur auf das Thema KS?
Laut Lucy hast Du genügend schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit KS?  Dann wäre ich sehr daran interessiert welche Negativreaktionen Du bei der Anwendung von KS verspürt hast. Natürlich ist es auch für meine Begriffe sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Mittel existiert, dass für jeden Menschen, egal in welcher Situation er sich gerade befindet, durch Verwendung nur positive Veränderungen bewirkt. Auch ein an sich gesundes Nahrungsmittel kann bei einem Nahrungsmittelallergiker heftige gesundheitliche Negativwirkungen auslösen. Wenn Du derartige Negativwirkungen meinst, dann erzähle uns von ihnen.
Solltest Du aber nur auf das Thema KS empfindlich reagieren, dann möchte ich mich mal wiederholen.
PauschalKritiker, die sich gewohnheitsmäßig oder zwanghaft auf alles "nicht von der -Wissenschaft abgesicherte und abgesegnete" stürzen (und auf einiges mehr), um es mit platten Verweisen auf dubiose Quellen oder mit eigenen realitätsfremden Theorien zu widerlegen, kann ich allerdings auch nicht ernst nehmen.Sie zeugen nur von einer starren Geisteshaltung, die mit Argumenten und Beweisen nicht von außen zu beeinflussen ist. Von Interesse sind hingegen Kritiker, die durch neutrale Position, aber mit Verbindung zu Wisschenschaft und Forschung, auf Gefahren und Fehler verweisen können.  
Viele Grüße    Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nimm dich zusammen Ulrike. 
Mach dir einfach mal die Mühe und lies andere Beiträge von TT und du wirst ihre Einstellung und Meinung wissen.
Im Übrigen kann ich niemanden ernst nehmen der auf irgendwas herum reitet, z.B. KS, bei dem die wirkung keinesfalls irgendwie nachvollziehbar ist und man sich nur auf die Aussage einzelner verlassen muss.
Dazu ist MIR meine Gesundheit und auch die meiner Familie viel zu schade!
In einem Punkt gebe ich TT übrings völlig recht, ich hatte das wegen mroehre schon geschrieben, man könnte meinen Ihr vertreibt KS.
So wie versucht hier Werbung dafür zu machen! *
Und nun zurück zum Thema. 
Wenn nichts mehr neues kommt können wir das Thema auch schliessen!*

----------


## Teetante

@ Schubser, dankeschön.  
Manchmal ist es schon recht sonderbar, was man hier so zu lesen bekommt und welche Behauptungen manche Leute aufstellen.  
Aber dann bei ernsten Erkrankungen doch wieder beim Schulmediziner auf der Matte stehen und um entsprechende Behandlungen/Therapien betteln, weil das ach so tolle KS nicht wirkt. Man könnte sich viel Zeit, Mühe und vor allem Kosten ersparen, wenn die ganzen Alternativmedizin-Anhänger einfach mal vorher ihren Verstand einschalten würden.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Pianoman

> Von Interesse sind hingegen Kritiker, die durch neutrale Position, aber mit Verbindung zu Wisschenschaft und Forschung, auf Gefahren und Fehler verweisen können.

 Wie ist es z.B. hiermit ?   Zitat:  _Grundsätzlich sind Wundauflagen zu bevorzugen, die kein Silber in die Wundumgebung abgeben, um die Wundheilung nicht durch die toxische Wirkung von Silberionen negativ zu beeinflussen. So erwiesen sich in der Keratinozyten- und Fibroblasten-Zellkultur Silbernitrat und nanokristallines_ _Silber ohne Unterschied als hoch zytotoxisch (7x10-4% bis 55x10-4%) [3]. Beim Vergleich einer silberfreisetzenden Wundauflage mit der silberfreien Kontrolle an mesh graft Entnahmestellen wurde das Eintreten >90% Reepithelisierung durch die silberabgebende Wundauflage signifikant verzögert._  (Müller et al. : "Antimikrobielle Wirksamkeit und Endotoxinbindung durch eine silberhaltige Wundauflage" / GMS Krankenhaushygiene Interdisziplinär 2007, Vol. 2(2), ISSN 1863-5245)   Das heißt nichts anderes, dass Silber unterschiedlos nicht nur Mikroorganismen, sondern auch die Zellen des zu behandelnden Patienten zerstört bzw. die Wundheilung verhindert.  Was für den Einsatz von lokalen Wundauflagen gilt, nämlich eine gute Forschungssituation bzw. umfängliche und aktuelle Untersuchungen aus dem klinischen Alltag, gilt für den Einsatz von Silber als innerlich angewendetes Präparat nun ganz und garnicht. Es ist schwierig, überhaupt klinische Studien zu inneren Anwendung von Silber-Präparaten zu finden, und wenn, sind diese oft aus der Zeit vor dem 2. Weltkrieg.   Erst der Einsatz von Antibiotika führte letztlich zu einem erfolgreichen Kampf gegen mikrobielle Infektionen.  Silber hat nicht annähernd diese Fähigkeiten, spezifisch gegen pathogene Mikroorganismen vorzugehen. Deshalb ist das häufig in der Hökerer-Szene genannte Argument, dass Silber gegen hunderte von mikrobiellen Spezies wirken würde, im Grunde ein großer Nachteil gegenüber gezielt eingesetzten antibiotischen Medikamenten.  Wie soll Silber auch zwischen guten und bösen, sprich pathogenen Bakterien, Viren oder Pilzen unterscheiden können ?   Das eigentlich Bedenkliche ist aber, dass eben so gut wie keine aktuellen klinischen Studien vorliegen. Hier wird also ein toxisches Schwermetall als Alternative zur Antibiotika beschrieben, ohne dass dafür mehr als Hypothesen bestehen. Aus der undurchsichtigen Einzelfallschilderung des Foristen mroehre (bis jetzt wurde nicht einmal der Erreger genannt, der für die Lebensmittelvergiftung verantwortlich war) läßt sich nicht ableiten, welche Wirkmechanismen möglicherweise vorlagen, und mit welchen Verfahren die Silbereinnahme konfundiert war.   Nun ist es nichts Ungewöhnliches, dass im Fall solcher kaum nachzuvollziehenden Heilungen die Datenlage ziemlich undurchsichtig ist. Ich erinnere hier an die Beiträge eines anderern Alternativanwenders (Heilpraktiker) hier im Forum,  der sehr ähnliche Angaben zu außergewöhnlichen Heilungsvorgängen durch den Einsatz eines Homöopatikums beschrieb, jedoch auf Nachfrage weder die genaue Krankengeschichte noch den therapieresistenten Erregertyp benennen konnte.  Mich wundert z. B., dass hier die Krankenhausärzte nicht eine Meldung nach § 6 o. 7 IfSG erwogen haben. Immerhin sind  möglicherweise infektiöse, möglicherweise therapieresistente pathogene Darmkeime nichts, mit dem man allzu unbefangen umgeht. Und wenn dieses Problem dann auch noch durch ein paar Milligramm Silber erledigt wurde, dann ist das eine medizinische Sensation, bei der kaum zu glauben ist, dass sie "totgeschwiegen" wird.   Das alles ist sehr obskur.   Pianoman

----------


## Christiane

Das ist ja hochinteressant... danke für deinen Beitrag, damit bin ich für die Zukunft gewarnt. (Hatte diese silberfreisetzenden Auflagen auch bekommen, von einer Allgemeinmedizinerin. Meine Narbe war 1 Jahr lang offen, ungelogen. Wußte damals aber nicht, daß das Silber die Wundheilung stört, habe es auf andere Faktoren geschoben.) DANKE!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

*Hauthilfe durch Silberwäsche*  *Silbertextilien* *Vor allem bei der Krankheit Neurodermitis erkennt man bei entsprechenden Untersuchungen, dass beim Patienten das Bakterium Staphylococcus aureus überproportional auf der Haut vorfindbar ist.* *Bekannt ist, dass mehr als eine Billion, das sind 1000 Milliarden Bakterien, den so genannten Säureschutzmantel der Haut ausmachen, sich also auf der Haut befinden.* *Der Staphylococcus aureus gehört zu dieser physiologischen Hautflora. Er hat aber die Unart, durch aufgekratzte oder verletzte Haut in tiefere Hautschichten einzudringen, dort Entzündungen und sogar „Superinfektionen“ auszulösen. Entzündungen lösen Juckreiz aus, und so schließt sich der Teufelskreis.* *Neurodermitis, aufgekratzte Haut, Eindringen vom Staphylococcus aureus Entzündung, Juckreiz, Neurodermitis* *Das eigentlich endogene Geschehen hat sich auf die Haut verlagert.* *Gängig ist dann die Behandlung mit antientzündlichen Salben und Cremes, wobei bevorzugt kein Cortison sondern Antibiotika zur Bekämpfung des bakteriellen Geschehens zum Einsatz kommen sollen.* *An der Technischen Universitäts-Hautklinik München wurde unter der Leitung von Prof. Dr. med. Johannes Ring, dem ärztlichen Direktor, und Prof. Dr. med. Dietrich Abeck, früher dort leitender Oberarzt, eine Studie um diesen Vorgang mit so genannten "Silbertextilien" vorgenommen.* *Hierbei wurde eindeutig festgestellt, dass die Silbertextilien vor allem den Staphylococcus aureus eliminieren - ähnlich wie eine antibiotische Salbe oder Creme - und damit die Entzündungsmechanismen der Haut reduzieren.* *Nach diesen gewonnenen Erkenntnissen ist es der Bundesverband, der Silbertextilien empfehlen kann, wobei durch Silbertextilien keine Resistenzen produziert werden, was bei topischen Behandlungen der Haut mit Antibiotika in Form von Salben und Cremes immer wieder festgestellt werden muss.* 
Was sind Silbertextilien? Die Silberpartikel werden durch ein Spezialverfahren derart fest in den Mikrofasern des Gewebes verankert, dass sie selbst häufiges Waschen gut überstehen. Dass diese Silberwäsche tatsächlich hilft, beweisen zahlreiche Fallberichte, die ausdrückliche Empfehlung des Bundesverbands Neurodermitiserkrankter in Deutschland eV. (vgl.http//www.neurodermitis.net) und nicht zuletzt wissenschaftliche Studien (Abeck und Ring2002,Gauger et al.2003 sowie Wulf und Moll 2004)
Übrigens, da diese Silberkleidung auf Grund des relativ hohen Silberanteils nicht ganz preiswert ist, übernehmen immer mehr Krankenkassen auf freiwilliger Basis und nach ordnungsgemäßer Antragstellung, die Kosten ganz (für Kinder) oder teilweise (für Erwachsene).

----------


## Teetante

Hallo Pianoman,  
danke für den Artikel über das "Silberpflaster".  
Seit kürzerer Zeit bekommt man dieses Pflaster nun wieder in Apotheken zu kaufen und sieht auch viel Werbung dazu, zumindest fällt es mir hier besonders auf. 
Ich kann mich aber auch noch an Zeiten erinnern, wo es dieses Pflaster gar nicht gab bzw. vom Arzt verschrieben werden mußte. 
Bei uns fragten Pat. schon mal danach, meine frühere Chefin hielt da aber gar nix von und verordnete das auch nicht auf Privat-Rezept. Auch sie sagte immer, Silber und seine Anwendungen seien das Wundermittel der Alternativmediziner und ähnlich wie Du es oben schreibst, gibt es seit Jahrzehnten keine Studien über Silber, in welcher Anwendung nun auch immer.  
Und es gibt weiß Gott modernere Wundpflege (Pflaster, Auflagen, Gelauflagen, Cortisongetränkte Gitter, ebenso auch mit Antibiose getränkte Gitter etc. pp.) als Pflaster, die mit Silber bearbeitet werden.  
Muß man eigentlich jeden Rückschritt mitmachen, wo es doch gerade in der Medizin rasante Fortschritte z.B. in der Wundpflege gibt? 
LG, Andrea  
@ Ulrike,  
darf ich aus Ihren Beiträgen entnehmen, daß Sie sich bei Schnittwunden z.B. nur mit Silberpflaster behandeln, Ihren jährlichen grippalen Infekt mit KS behandeln und sich fortan nur noch in mit Silber versetzte, beschichtete (oder ähnliches) Kleidung hüllen? Werfen Sie Ihr Geld doch direkt in den Grill und verbrennen es, Würstchen sollen mit Geldscheinen in den Grillbriketts einen besonders herzhaften Geschmack bekommen!

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante, 
auch wenn ich deinen unmut gut verstehen kann, würde ich dich bitten, deine aussagen nicht einfach so stehen zu lassen, sondern wenigstens als ironie zu kennzeichnen, so dass sich hier niemand eventuell angegriffen fühlt. 
@ulrike 
in deinem beitrag hast du etwas zitiert, sehe ich das richtig? ich würde dich bitten, dies auch mit einer entsprechenden quellenangabe zu versehen und als zitat zu kennzeichnen, aus urheberschutzrechtlichen gründen.

----------


## Teetante

> @teetante, 
> auch wenn ich deinen unmut gut verstehen kann, würde ich dich bitten, deine aussagen nicht einfach so stehen zu lassen, sondern wenigstens als ironie zu kennzeichnen, so dass sich hier niemand eventuell angegriffen fühlt.

 Also, daß das pure Ironie ist (Würstchengeschmack), kann mal wohl ohne entsprechende Smileys verstehen. Ich darf an andere, weitaus ironischere und sarkastischere Beiträge verschiedenster User - mich eingeschlossen - hier im Forum erinnern.

----------


## Pianoman

Der Ansatz für die derzeitige Diskussion ist nicht die eigentlich unstrittige Anwendung von Silberpräparaten bei der lokalen Behandlung von infizierten oder infektionsgefährdeten Wunden, sondern die Anwendung als Medikament im internistischen Bereich. Diese ist nicht klinisch begründet und die Präparate dafür haben keine Zulassung.  Silberpräparate werden mit unhaltbaren Versprechnung beworben, und ohne jede Kontrolle und aus obskuren Quellen, zur Selbstmedikation, verhökert. Hier hat sich im Bereich MLM ein Markt entwickelt, der ohne das geringste Maß an Patientenfürsorge die Gruppe der Alternativgläubigen mit einem weiteren Wundermittel bedient; jeder fundiert begründeten Warnung zum Trotz.  Jeder, der mit dem Gedanken spielt, Silberpräparate einzunehmen, sollte sich dringend überlegen, ob das Märchen von der Informationsunterdrückung der Pharmalobby, angesichts der vielfältigen Warnung, nicht die übliche Verschwörungstheorie ist, die man genau so bei den Verhökerern von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln oder absurden Gerätschaften der Alternativheilerszene findet.  Deshalb noch einmal einige Informationsquellen, die umfänglich das Sachgebiet darstellen:   http://www.redecke.de/michael/silber.htm http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolloidales_Silber http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/sp...le.html?page=2  Für das von der Foristin Ulrike 2000 als Referenz genannte Büchlein von *Dr. Josef Pies* gehört m. E die *Quacksalberwarnung* ausgesprochen.  Schon allein deswegen, weil der Autor die prophylaktische (also vorbeugende, ohne vorliegende Erkrankung) vorgenommene Einnahme von Silberpräparaten empfiehlt, obwohl die Anreicherung von Silber in Organen eindeutig beschrieben ist.  Desweiteren sind in dem Traktat ein Unzahl sachlicher Fehler, Widersprüche und Fehlschlüsse zu finden.  Jeder mag sich davon selbst überzeugen. Wesentliche Teile, möglicherweise auch das gesamte Büchlein, (es ist nicht genau nachvollziehbar) lassen sich als pdf. Dokument über google - scholar finden. ("scholar" in die Suchzeile eingeben, dann in der google-scholar -Suchzeile den Namen "Josef Pies" eingeben. Titel erscheint an zweiter Stelle. Interessant ist auch, dass von Dr. Josef Pies nicht eine einzige wissenschaftliche Arbeit zu finden ist.   Pianoman  PS: @christiane / Informationen zu Deinem Problem liefert Dir möglicherweise der verantwortliche Professor Kramer,  in dessen Institut die w.o. angesprochene Untersuchung durchgeführt wurde.  Prof. Axel Kramer (kramer@uni-greifswald.de) Die gesamte Studie ist zu hier zu lesen: http://www.egms.de/en/journals/dgkh/2007-2/dgkh000073.shtml

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lucy   
Man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich nicht ordnungsgemäß zitiert habe. Ich habe o. erwähnten Artikel unter (vgl.http//www.neurodermitis.net) gefunden. Es war im Rahmen der ausdrücklichen Empfehlung des Bundesverbands Neurodermitiserkrankter in Deutschland eV. Fände es auch besser wenn ich dies noch zusätzlich als Zitat besser markieren könnte. Da ich in diesen Dingen nicht besonders versiert bin, könntest Du mir ja vielleicht weiterhelfen wie dies optimalerweise zu geschehen hätte. 
Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## Teetante

> Silberpräparate werden mit unhaltbaren Versprechnung beworben, und ohne jede Kontrolle und aus obskuren Quellen, zur Selbstmedikation, verhökert. Hier hat sich im Bereich MLM ein Markt entwickelt, der ohne das geringste Maß an Patientenfürsorge die Gruppe der Alternativgläubigen mit einem weiteren Wundermittel bedient; jeder fundiert begründeten Warnung zum Trotz.

 Für alle, die mit MLM nicht viel anfangen können, hier mal was zu lesen: 
Was ist MLM? 
Grüße, TT

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante, 
war ja net bös gemeint..aber manch einer nimmt es vielleicht zu persönlich..kein prob. 
@ulrike 
reicht ja schon, wenn du das in anführungszeichen setzt und darunter schreibst: quelle: und dann den link kopierst 
also: zitat "..." quelle: www....de oder so.nur dass es direkt darunter zu erkennen ist.
danke

----------


## Teetante

Ich habe eben mal KS bei Goggle eingegeben und unter anderem dieses gefunden:   Quelle 
Auszüge aus dem dortigen Text:   

> Kolloidales Silber tötet 650 verschiedene Krankheitserreger innerhalb von längstens sechs Minuten nach der Einnahme. Dabei greift es keine einzige lebensnotwendige Bakterie im Körper an, sondern nur die aggressiven Mutanten. Kolloidales Silber zeigt dabei nicht nur überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen, es stärkt sogar gleichzeitig das Immunsystem, statt es, wie Antibiotika, zu schwächen. Es steht nicht in Konflikt mit irgendeiner anderen Medikation und führt auch nicht zu Magenbeschwerden; im Gegenteil, es ist eine Verdauungs_hilfe_. Es brennt nicht in den Augen, und Medizinjournal-Berichte und dokumentierte Studien der letzten hundert Jahre sprechen von keinerlei Nebenwirkungen durch oral oder intravenös verabreichtes Silberkolloid, weder beim Menschen, noch beim Tier.

 Es wird noch wundersamer:   

> * Wie es wirkt* Neuere Forschungen zu kolloidalem Silber geben uns ein wenig Einblick darein, wie dieser wunderbare, vielseitige Krieger gegen die bösen Eindringlinge in und auf unserem Körper vorgeht:    Kolloidales Silber tötet Viren* vermutlich* über die Bildung von DNS- und/oder RNA-Silberkomplexen oder Zerstörung der Nukleinsäuren ab; es tötet Einzeller, Plasmodien und Pilze einschließlich deren Sporen ab und greift Würmer an, *vielleicht* über eine Hemmung der Phosphataufnahme und Veränderung der Durchlässigkeit der Zellmembran;.....

 Vielleicht, vermutlich....  
So, das Bonbon zum Schluß:   

> *Krankheiten, die erfolgreich behandelt wurden*  Natürlich empfehlen wir Ihnen hier nicht, bei einer Krankheit einfach kolloidales Silber zu verwenden und auf medizinische Hilfe zu verzichten. Es ist auf jeden Fall gut, wenn die Einnahme von kolloidalem Silber im Krankheitsfall mit Arzt oder Therapeut abgesprochen wird und in den Kontext therapeutischer Maßnahmen eingebettet werden kann. 
>  Folgende Krankheiten konnten indes schon durch Verabreichung von kolloidalem Silber geheilt werden (keine vollständige Liste!): 
> Abszesse, Akne, Aper Gillus Niger, Arthritis, Bindehautentzündung, Blähungen, Blasenentzündung, Brand, Blepharitis, Blinddarmentzündung, Blutparasiten, Blutungen, Blutstillung, Blutvergiftung, Borelliose,Brustdrüsenentzündung,Burn-out-Syndrom,Candida Albicans, Cholera, Cystitis, Diabetes, Diarrhö, Diphtherie, Dünndarmentzündung, Durchfall, Eierstockentzündung, Eileiterentzündung, Endokarditis, Ekzeme, Entzündungen, Erfrierungen, Erkältung, Erschöpfung, Fieber, Fieberbläschen, Furunkulosis, Gallenblasenentzündung, Gehirnentzündung, Gehirnhautentzündung, Gelenkentzündung, Gesichtsschmerzen, Geschwüre, Gonorrhoe, Grippe, Gürtelrose, Halsschmerzen, Halsentzündung, Hämorrhoiden, Harnröhrenentzündung, Hautkrebs, Hautjucken, Heiserkeit, Herpes, Heuschnupfen, Hornhautverletzungen, Hundebandwurmerkrankung, Infektionen, Immunschwäche, Impffolgen, Insektenbisse und -stiche, Keuchhusten, Kinderlähmung, Kolitis, Krebs, Lebensmittelvergiftung, , Lebensmittelvergiftung, Lebensmittelvergiftung, Legionärskrankheit, Lepra, Leptospirose, Leukämie, Leukorrhö (Weißfluß), Lippenbläschen, Lungenentzündung, Lymphgefäß- und Lymphknotenentzündung, Madenwurmerkrankung, Magenschleimhautentzündung, Malaria, Maleus, Mandelentzündung, Masern, Milchschorf, Milzbrand, Mumps, Mundausschlag, Mundschleimhautentzündung, Muskelschmerzen (chronisch), Nagelfalzentzündung, Nahrungsmittelallergien, Nebenhöhlenentzündung, Nierenbeckenentzündungen, Nesselsucht, Neurodermitis, offene Beine, Osteomyelitis, Papageienkrankheit, Paratyphus, Pilzbefall, Pneumonie, Prostatavergrößerung, Rachen-Kehlkopfentzündung, Regeneration, Reise- und Seekrankheit, Reizdarm, Rheuma, Ringwürmer, Röteln, Salmonellenvergiftung, Scharlach, Schnitt- und Schürfwunden, Schnupfen, Schuppenflechte, Schuppung, Sommerdurchfälle, Sonnenbrand,Sonnenstich,Soor-Pilzerkrankungen*,* Spulwurmerkrankung,Staphylokokkeninfektion, Strahlenpilzerkrankung, Streptokokkeninfektion, Streptomykose, Syphilis*,* Tuberkulose, Tripper, Typhus, Verbrennungen (schwersten Grades), Warzen, Windpocken, Wunden, Wundliegen, Wundstarrkrampf, Wurmbefall, Zahnbelag (Plaques) ) Zahnfleischentzündung.

 Unglaublich, oder?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman
Du hast Auszugsweise aus (Müller et al. : "Antimikrobielle Wirksamkeit und Endotoxinbindung durch eine silberhaltige Wundauflage" / GMS Krankenhaushygiene Interdisziplinär 2007, Vol. 2(2), ISSN 1863-5245) zitiert.  Dank Deines Links konnte ich mich weiter informieren. Aus o. erwähnter Quelle möchte ich die Zusammenfassung zitieren:  
Zusammenfassung
Die Wundauflagen Actisorb® Silver 220 und Vliwaktiv® Ag besitzen eine vergleichbare und hohe in vitro Endotoxin-Bindungskapazität, verbunden mit einer ausgeprägten bakterioziden Aktivität gegenüber den Prüfmikroorganismen Enterococcus faecium (ATCC 6057), Pseudomonas aeruginosa (ATCC 15442), Candida albicans (ATCC 10231), Methicillin-resistenter Staphylococcus aureus (Epidemiestamm Nord, MRSA) und Vancomycin-resistenter E. faecium (VRE). Beide Wundauflagen sind somit geeignet für die Behandlung von infizierten Wunden, insbesondere bei Kolonisation durch Gram-negative Bakterien. 
Schlüsselwörter: silberhaltige Wundauflagen, Vliwaktiv® Ag, Actisorb® silver, bakteriozide Wirkung, MRSA, VRE, Endotoxinbindung                          
Zitat   Ende.  
Die von Dir in Deinem Zitat angesprochene Zytotoxizität wurde nur bei Silbernitrat und bei Nanokristallines Silber festgestellt.Bezüglich der Unterschiede in der Galenik fand ich das in http://wundmanagement.com/fulda 2006/S....           sehr schön erklärt. 
Hier wurden auch die Pharmakologischen und Toxikologischen Unterschiede bezüglich der unterschiedlichen galenischen Formen herausgearbeitet. Mir ist es leider nicht gelungen diese auszugsweise zu kopieren, da Du aber sicher erfahrener im Umgang betr. Handhabung Pc bist, könntest Du dies vielleicht einmal tun.    
Search Medline forMüller GKramer AAbel MGorka MTRuth P

----------


## Ulrike 2000

_@ Teetante  _  
@ Ulrike,  
darf ich aus Ihren Beiträgen entnehmen, daß Sie sich bei Schnittwunden z.B. nur mit Silberpflaster behandeln, Ihren jährlichen grippalen Infekt mit KS behandeln und sich fortan nur noch in mit Silber versetzte, beschichtete (oder ähnliches) Kleidung hüllen? Werfen Sie Ihr Geld doch direkt in den Grill und verbrennen es, Würstchen sollen mit Geldscheinen in den Grillbriketts einen besonders herzhaften Geschmack bekommen! 
Ich bin gesund. Warum sollte ich so etwas tun? Eine Schnittwunde heilt mein Körper von allein aus (verwende wenn möglich gar kein Pflaster). Die jährliche Grippe bekomme ich nicht . Wenn ich Anflüge von Erkältung oder Halsschmerzen bekomme greife ich in meine Isopathie-Schublade und der Spuk ist nach 3 Tagen vorbei.(betr. Isopathie: möchte damit jetzt bitte kein neues Thema anreissen). 
Da ich allerdings nicht davon ausgehe, dass ich Gesundheit bis ans Lebensende gepachtet habe, informiere mich so umfassend wie möglich. Natürlich auch in der Alternativmedizin.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Meine ganz persönliche Ansicht zu dem Thema: 
Wer gesund ist, braucht kein Kolloidales Silber. Und um gesund zu bleiben, braucht man es unter normalen Lebensumständen auch nicht. Aber wer austherapiert ist oder sich als Arzt Gedanken macht, wie er einen Menschen helfen kann, bei dem "Standard", aus was für Gründen auch immer ,nicht mehr greift, oder nicht angewand werden kann,für den kann es eine gute Alternative sein. 
Dies war meine anfänglich gemachte Aussage zu der Verwendung von KS.

----------


## Pianoman

> Die von Dir in Deinem Zitat angesprochene Zytotoxizität wurde nur bei Silbernitrat und bei Nanokristallines Silber festgestellt.Bezüglich der Unterschiede in der Galenik fand ich das in http://wundmanagement.com/fulda 2006/S.... sehr schön erklärt.

 1. In der Untersuchung von Müller et al. geht es um die Unterschiede zwischen Wundauflagen, die Silberionen in die Wunde entlassen, und, als Alternative, Wundauflagen, in denen Silber technisch fest gebunden ist, und die dadurch wirken, dass sie (infiziertes) Wundsekret und damit Bakterien und Endotoxine aus der Wunde aufnehmen.   2. Der Begriff "nanokristallin" bezieht sich offensichtlich auf ein bestimmtes technisches Verfahren, mit dem Nanopartikel auf eine Oberfläche bedampft werden und dann zeitlich verzögert in die Wunde abgegeben werden.  3. Der Verfasser der Präsentation, die vom Wundmanagement Fulda verwendete wird, Fa. Smith&Nephew, Hersteller von Medizinprodukten, stellt fest, dass Silberkationen keine toxische Wirkung auf Säugetierzellen haben. (Was kein Wunder ist, das Sie ihr Produkt nicht schlechtreden...) Deren aktuelleste Studie stammt aus 2003.  4. Die Gruppe um Prof. Axel Kramer / Uni Greifswald bezieht sich auf die Untersuchungen von Burns et al. "In vitro cytotoxity of silver: implication for clinical wound care." aus 2004, nach der Silberionen eben doch cytotoxisch sind.  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15019121  Wenn schon der begründete Verdacht besteht, dass eine Schädigung erfolgt, spricht doch - bei gleichem Nutzwert - nichts dagegen, die Variante von Wundauflage zu benutzen, bei der eine Schädigung technisch ausgeschlossen ist, oder ?   Aber wie schon gesagt, die eigentliche Diskussion dreht sich um die internistische Anwendung von Silberpräparaten. Und da man ja auch kein Handdesinfektionsmittel trinkt, um die Gastritis zu heilen, sollten wir zum Thema zurückkehren.   Pianoman

----------


## Teetante

> Aber wie schon gesagt, die eigentliche Diskussion dreht sich um die internistische Anwendung von Silberpräparaten. Und da man ja auch kein Handdesinfektionsmittel trinkt, um die Gastritis zu heilen, sollten wir zum Thema zurückkehren.  
> Pianoman

 Wäre vielleicht eine neue Geschäftsidee @ Pianoman...  :emot33_zipped:  
Bis später, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

> Meine ganz persönliche Ansicht zu dem Thema: 
> Wer gesund ist, braucht kein Kolloidales Silber. Und um gesund zu bleiben, braucht man es unter normalen Lebensumständen auch nicht. Aber wer austherapiert ist oder sich als Arzt Gedanken macht, wie er einen Menschen helfen kann, bei dem "Standard", aus was für Gründen auch immer ,nicht mehr greift, oder nicht angewand werden kann,für den kann es eine gute Alternative sein. 
> Dies war meine anfänglich gemachte Aussage zu der Verwendung von KS.

 Was bedeutet für Sie "austherapiert"? Ich denke nämlich, daß wir beide da von zwei verschiedenen Sachen reden, austherapiert ist man meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach nicht, wenn Antibiotikum A und B nicht (mehr) helfen, denn dann kann man z.B. durch Labortests ein anderes Antibiotikum finden.  
Das Wort "austherapiert" würde ich eher in Zusammenhang mit bösartigen Tumorerkrankungen bringen oder ähnlichen, unheilbaren Erkrankungen, aber nicht bei grippalen Infekten o.ä. harmlosen Erkrankungen.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Meine persönliche Meinung zu jeglicher Therapie ist, so viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. Ich bin nicht der Auffassung ,dass Hinz und Kunz sich jetzt mit Silberwasser zuschütten sollten und alles wird gut. Im Gegenteil. Es gibt Silberresistenzen. Wie es zu Silberresistenzen kommen kann erforschten Wissenschaftler, indem sie Bakterienstämme aus Silberminen isolierten. Würden jetzt Hinz und Kunz Silberwässerchen verwenden, bin ich mir sicher, das eine zunehmende Resistenzentwicklung bei unterschiedlichen Keimen die Folge wäre. Das ist einfach ein Naturgesetz bedingt durch Mutation und Selektion. Dies ist ja auch der Grund warum eine zunehmende Resistenzentwicklung bei verschiedenen Antibiotika beobachtet werden kann. Es überleben und vermehren sich eben nur die Keime, denen das Antibiotika nichts anhaben kann. Die Entwicklung von Antibiotika hat bestimmt schon vielen Menschen das Leben gerettet. Da es eben aber auch häufiger verwendet wird, konnten sozusagen die Bakterien an ihnen lernen wie man trotzdem überlebt. Vermehrter Einsatz von Silber.... hätte das gleiche Problem zur Folge.
Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, das Pharmaunternehmen Gewinnerzielungsabsichten haben, oder Heilpraktiker oder Vertriebler in MLM Systemen. Ein Problem damit bekomme ich erst dann, wenn Gewinnerziehlungsabsichten in der Priorität vor dem Nutzen für den möglichen Anwender stehen. Da mir aber in diesen Bereichen tiefgründigere Informationen fehlen, ist es einfach nur falsch alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Was für Pharmakonzern A und MLMler A zutrifft, ist bei Pharmakonzern B und MLM Vertriebler B eben nicht so.
Was hier vielseitig bemängelt wurde ist, dass es keine Studien zur innerlichen Verabreichung von z.B. KS gibt, die auch höchsten wissenschaftlichen Maßstäben entsprechen. Auch ich bedaure dies zutiefst. Es würde vieles vereinfachen. Warum dies nicht geschieht kann ich natürlich nur mutmaßen. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja vielleicht noch werden. 
Ich wünsche allen Beteiligten in diesem Thread einen schönen Tag.  
Viele Grüße    Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Teetante  
Bezüglich austherapiert habe ich dies Wort in folgendem Zusammenhang verwendet:
Zitat "  Es meint : 1.) Den Zustand in dem sich der Mensch befindet, wenn der Arzt den Krankheitsverlauf aus schulmedizinischer Sicht nicht mehr zum Positiven, zum Gesundwerden veränderbar sieht, als nicht mehr therapierbar einschätzt und aus ärztlicher Sicht als abgeschlossen betrachtet.
" Quelle:http:www.heilende-prinzipien.de/austherapiert.htm

----------


## Teetante

> 1.) Den Zustand in dem sich der Mensch befindet, wenn der Arzt den Krankheitsverlauf aus schulmedizinischer Sicht nicht mehr zum Positiven, zum Gesundwerden veränderbar sieht, als nicht mehr therapierbar einschätzt und aus ärztlicher Sicht als abgeschlossen betrachtet.

 So meinte ich das auch weiter oben, wobei ich schon von ernsten Erkrankungen spreche und nicht von irgendwelchen HNO-Sachen wie Sinusitis, grippalen Infekten oder ähnlichem, was mit evtl. Antibiotikatherapie, viel Ruhe und Schlaf therapierbar ist. Wenn aber z.B. die AB zu früh abgesetzt werden und man dann weiterhin Probleme hat, hat das wenig mit austherapiert zu tun. Und da dann das KS als das Allheilmittel überhaupt zu präsentieren halte ich für sehr fragwürdig.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Ulrike 
wenn du auf diesen Button  klicks kannst du Zitate einfügen.
Du findest ihn in der Antwortleiste rechts der Mitte.... 
Da steht dann in eckigen Klammern QUOTE bzw /QUOTE einfach da zwischen den Text einfügen. 
Was auch geht wenn du jemanden aus dem Forum zitieren willst dann nutze die Funktion Zitat.
Das findest du an jedem Beitrag unten rechts. 
Das macht die Sache wesentlich einfacher zum lesen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman 
Ich habe mir mal das Wundpflaster näher betrachtet, welches in der von Dir genannten Studie am Besten abgeschnitten hat. Ich kopiere mal den Beitrag. "   
Eigenschaften:  ACTISORB Silver 220  Physikalische Wundreinigung Der erste Schritt zum Therapie-Erfolg Wundlandschaft Der erste Aktivkohleverband mit Silber Zusammensetzung 
Wirkungsweise:  Adsorption von Bakterien Silber tötet Bakterien ab Silber als Antiseptikum 
Anwendung:  Indikationen Anwendung Anwendung (Fortsetzung) 
Studien:  Untersuchungen zur Mikrobizidie von Wundauflagen Behandlung von Ulcera cruris und Dekubitus mit einem Xerodressing Behandlung der Ulcera cruris venosa mit trockenen Wundauflagen 
Fallbeispiele:  Ulcus cruris venosum, 3 Monate alt, Therapiedauer 4 Wochen - Fallbeschreibung Ulcus cruris venosum, 3 Monate alt, Therapiedauer 4 Wochen - Wundbild Ulcus cruris venosum, 5 Jahre alt, Therapiedauer 6 Wochen - Fallbeschreibung Ulcus cruris venosum, 5 Jahre alt, Therapiedauer 6 Wochen - Wundbild Ulcus cruris venosum, 9 Monate alt, Therapiedauer 6 Wochen - Fallbeschreibung Ulcus cruris venosum, 9 Monate alt, Therapiedauer 6 Wochen - Wundbild Erysipel am linken Unterschenkel medial - Fallbeschreibung Erysipel am linken Unterschenkel medial - Wundbild Schürfwunde an der linken Hand, Fasziotome am linken Unterarm Diabetisches Fußsyndrom (Angio-Neuropathie), Alter 67, männlich  Diabetisches Fußsyndrom (Angio-Neuropathie), Alter 73, weiblich  Diabetisches Fußsyndrom (Angio-Neuropathie), Alter 69, weiblich  Vier Ulcera am rechten Fußknöchel, Größe 2-7 cm  Unterschenkelgeschwür an Schienbeinvorderkante  Z.n. Resektion eines exulzer. Sigmakarzinoms, Bauchdeckendef. inf. Nekrose d. Infektion  Mammakarzinom re. 1965, li. 1990; Sternummetastase; Radioderm der ventralen Thoraxwand   nächste Seite  
"Quelle :Medizinfo:Medizin und Gesundheit
Nach Medizinfo gehört noch ein R mit Kreis drum. Kriege ich aber PC technisch nicht hin. 
Das ist doch ein Produkt das sich der Anwendung von Silber (als elementares Silber) bedient ,um eine gute antiseptische Wirkung zu haben, und dann mit Aktivkohle kombiniert , um eine optimale Adsorption zu erhalten. Wenn Du mein behandelnder Arzt wärst, fände ich es schon toll, wenn Du mir erklären könntest, warum Du mir von einer Wundbehandlung mit Auflagen abrätst, die Silbernitrat oder nanokristallines Silber verwenden, eben weil diese auch zytotoxisch wirken. Elementares Silber tut dies aber eben nicht.                                                    
                                                                                                              Wie erkläre ich am besten elementarisches Silber. Ich sage mal Silber in seiner Urform. Silber ist nach Gold das dehnbarste Metall und kann zu 0,0027 Millimeter dünnen Blättchen verarbeitet werden. In der Kleidung für Neurodermitiserkrankte werden Silberfäden verarbeitet. Es wird Silber in seiner elementaren Form verwand.
Verhältnis KS-Elementares Silber. 
Unter einem Kolloid versteht man ein System, in dem kleinste Partikel äußerst fein verteilt vorliegen. Diese Partikel können eine Größe von bis zu 200 Nanometer haben. Zum Vergleich: Ein rotes Blutkörperchen des Menschen hat zum Beispiel einen Durchmesser von 7500 Nanometer. Das mit einem Generator hergestellte kolloidale Silber hat einen Durchmesser von ein bis fünf Nanometer. Im Vergleich zu den kleinsten Bakterien ist ein Teilchen eines Silberkolloids immerhin noch fast 2000-mal kleiner.
Um wissenschaftlich von einem kolloidalen System sprechen zu können, müssen drei Bedingungen erfüllt sein:
1. Es müssen unterschiedliche Bestandteile vorhanden sein. Hier: Silber und Wasser
2. Die Bestandteile müssen unterschiedlichen Phasen angehören. Hier: flüssig/fest
3. Die Partikel dürfen nicht löslich sein.  (lyophobe Solen, lyein=lösen und phobos=Angst)
Kolliadales Silber ist somit heterogen,multiphasisch und unlöslich.
Die Kolloidpartikel (Silber) verändern nicht-wie es z.B. Salze tun-bestimmte physikalische Eigenschaften des Suspensionsmittels(Wasser). Das heißt z.B. der Gefrier-oder Siedepunkt des Wassers verändert sich nicht durch die Anwesenheit der Silberpartikel.
Die meisten Verwirrungen bezüglich KS betreffen den Unterschied zwischen Lösung und Suspension. Die Silberpartikel im kolloidalen Silber sind nicht etwa in Wasser gelöst, sondern suspendiert. Man hat sozusagen das elementare Silber nicht ganz flach gerollt, und dann in Fäden in die Kleidung Neurodermitiskranker eingebracht, sondern das elementare Silber wurde so bearbeitet, dass es viele winzig kleine Stückchen ergeben hat, eben die Partikel aus Silber. Sie liegen aber noch immer sozusagen in ihrer Urform vor. Bei KS handelt es sich um eine Suspension, nicht um eine Lösung. Gibt man hingegen Salz (so auch Silbersalze wie Silbernitrat und Silberchlorid) in Wasser, werden sie darin gelöst. Das bedeutet, die Bestandteile dieser Salze lösen ihre Verbindung miteinander auf (sie dissoziieren) und es entstehen z.B. positiv geladene Silberionen (Ag+) und negativ geladene Chloridionen (Cl-). Dabei handelt es sich also nicht um elementares Silber oder Chlor.
Hier genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen kolloidalem,elementaren Silber und einem Silbersalz. Auch wenn reines kolloidales Silber kaum herstellbar ist, sollte man natürlich bestrebt sein, den Anteil an elementaren Silber so groß wie möglich zu wählen. Vor allem muss man aber auch darauf achten, dass es zu Verunreinigungen mit Salzen kommt.
Leider findet man im kommerziellen Bereich unter Suchbegriff KS alle möglichen Flüssigkeiten, die irgendwas mit Silber zu tun haben. (z.B. Silberionen, Silbersalze, Silberproteine und andere Silberverbindungen. Im wissenschaftlichen Sinne ist der Begriff kolloidales Silber nur dann richtig verwendet, wenn elementares Silber (  die kleinen Silberpartikel ) in Flüssigkeit (medizinisch destilliertes Wasser) frei herumschweben.
Schweben, weil diese Partikel eine elektrische Ladung haben. Da sich gleiche Ladungen abstossen ,halten sich die Teilchen gegenseitig in der Schwebe. Diese Ladung geht aber genau wie bei einer Batterie mit der Zeit (beschleunigt durch Lichteinfluß ) verloren. Deshalb sollte kolloidales Silber immer lichtgeschützt aufbewahrt werden.
Kolloidpartikel sind die kleinsten Teilchen in die Materie zerlegt werden kann, ohne die individuellen Eigenschaften zu verlieren. Die nächste Stufe der Verkleinerung wäre das Atom selbst. Je nach Herstellungsart (chemisch, gemahlen oder durch Elektolyse) kann die Größe von weniger als einem bis über zehn Nanometer reichen.
Durch das Zerkleinern in mikroskopisch kleine Teile wird die Gesamtoberfläche enorm vergrößert und damit auch die Wirkung. Außerdem wird auch die Möglichkeit ,innerhalb des Körpers an entlegenen Stellen zu gelangen, enorm verbessert.
Kolloide spielen in der Natur eine sehr große Rolle. Ohne sie gäbe es kein Leben, denn alle Lebensvorgänge in einer Zelle, den Bausteinen der Lebewesen , basieren auf kolloidalen Zustandsformen. Nebel ist zum Beispiel auch eine kolloidale Zustandsform. 
Mein Wunsch an die Beteiligten in diesem Thread wäre, das wir uns in Zukunft bei Verwendung des Begriff KS auf den wissenschaftlichen Begriff einigen könnten. Ich denke dies würde einen Austausch zu diesem Thema sehr erleichtern. 
Viele liebe Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> Vor allem muss man aber auch darauf achten, dass es zu Verunreinigungen mit Salzen kommt.            Muß natürlich heißen, daß es nicht zu Verunreinigungen mit Salzen kommt.

       @ Patientenschubser             Danke für Deine Hilfe, aber irgendwas mache ich glaube ich immer noch falsch.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Patientenschubser. Habs kapiert. Der neue Text muß außerhalb der Quote stehen. Hab auch probiert den Fragezeichen smiley zu verwenden, ist mir leider auch nicht gelungen. Kann mir da auch noch mal jemand einen hilfreichen Tip geben?

----------


## Pianoman

@Ulrike 2000  Ich forumuliere es mal drastisch: Entweder haben Sie keine Ahnung von Chemie oder Physik; oder ich bin zu dumm, um Ihren Text zu verstehen. Ich versuch´s trotzdem mal mit einer Antwort:   Nach Ihrer Auffassung hat elementares Silber (Ag0), also die Form des Atoms, die elektrisch neutral ist, weil sie ihren 47 Protonen 47 Elektronen entgegensetzt (davon 2 auf der äußersten Schale) keine zytotoxische Wirkung.   Das ist zwar richtig, nur, es hat auch keine andere Wirkung.   Zytotoxizität ist die Voraussetzung dafür, dass Silber als Antiseptikum einzusetzen ist.   Zytotoxizität ist aber abhängig von der, sagen wir " Interaktionsfähigkeit" des Silberatoms. Die wird nur erreicht, wenn Silber in Ionenform vorliegt. Diese Form entsteht, wenn elementares Silber ein Elektron der äußeren Schale abgibt. Damit ist die Ladung des Atoms positiv. Die Ionenform ist also ein Silberkation (Ag+) Erst in dieser Form kann Silber mit anderen (bio)chemischen Verbindungen oder Elementen reagieren, und ggf. zelluläre Strukturen schädigen.   Elementares Silber ohne Ladung ist zwar wirkungslos, wird aber unter bestimmten Bedingungen (Feuchtigkeit, Sauerstoff) oxidiert, so dass Silberkationen entstehen. Der Prozess der Kationenproduktion läuft bei anderer Silberverbindungen chemisch anders ab, jedoch mit gleichem Ergebnis, nämlich der Kationenbildung.   Silberbasierte, antimikrobielle Wundauflagen enthalten in Depots Silberkationenquellen. Das können metallisches (elementares) Silber oder Silberverbindung sein. Reines metallisches (elementares) Silber ist in den meisten Flüssigkeiten relativ unlöslich und Ag+ werden nur in sehr kleinen Mengen bei Kontakt mit Feuchtigkeit - wie schon erwähnt - in einm Oxydationsprozess freigesetzt.  Eine Grundstrategie um mehr Silberkationen aus metallischem Silber abzuspalten, ist die Vergrößerung der Oberfläche von Silber, damit der notwendige Oxydationsprozess schneller stattfinden kann. Viele Wundauflagen nutzen diese Methode. Dieser Mechanismus verbirgt sich hinter nanokristallinem Silber bzw. kolloidalem Silber.  Bei der Verwendung der verschiedenen Silberformen und -verbindungen im Bereich Wundabdeckungen etc. steht deshalb bei der Mittelverwendung die Frage im Vordergrund, aus welcher Variante sich die benötigen Silberkationen am besten - im Hinblick auf den Verwendungszweck - gewinnen lassen.  Aber grundsätzlich: Silber wirkt nur in ionisierter Form als Silberkation. Elementares Silber ist wirkungslos.   Pianoman

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman  

> Nach Ihrer Auffassung hat elementares Silber (Ag0), also die Form des Atoms, die elektrisch neutral ist, weil sie ihren 47 Protonen 47 Elektronen entgegensetzt (davon 2 auf der äußersten Schale) keine zytotoxische Wirkung.   Das ist zwar richtig, nur, es hat auch keine andere Wirkung.

   
Wirksamkeitsnachweis: 
Die antibiotische Wirksamkeit von Silber lässt sich wissenschaftlich ganz einfach nachweisen. Man nehme einen Streifen Silber, lege ihn in eine Petrischale und fülle diese mit Nähragar der Testkeime (Bakterien oder Pilzsporen) enthält. Nach einer gewissen Zeit wachsen überall dort, wo sich Keime befunden haben, größere Kolonien der Krankheitserreger. Nur dort, wo sich das Silber befindet, wird das Wachstum gehemmt. Sogenannte Hemmhöfe sind entstanden. Diese Methode wird z.B. auch zur Testung von Antibiotika angewendet. Hätte die bloße Verwendung von Silber diese Wirkung Deiner Meinung nach nicht haben dürfen?
Eine andere Möglichkeit der Testung besteht darin, in einer Petrischale den Nährboden mit kolloidalem Silber zu versetzen und in der Vergleichsschale nicht. 
Jetzt natürlich die berechtigte Frage, warum tötet kolloidales Silber diese Mikroorganismen ab ? 
Da bin ich auf dem Wissensstand, dass dieser Wirkmechanismus noch nicht ganz geklärt ist. (wenn jemand dazu detailliertere Informationen hat: Bitte mitteilen). Mein letzter Informationsstand ist, dass es eher die Silberionen sind, die die keimtötende Wirkung entfalten und nicht Silberatome, denn metallisches Silber ist nicht sehr reaktiv. Dies deckt sich, glaube ich, mit den von Dir oben gemachten Ausführungen. 
Das steht aber nicht im Widerspruch zur Verwendung von kolloidalem Silber. Das enthält nämlich neben elementaren Silberpartikeln hauptsächlich Silberionen. Und aus metallischen Silber , also auch aus den Kolloidpartikeln, werden in flüssiger Umgebung ständig Silberionen abgegeben, die ihre antimikrobielle Wirkung entfalten können. Wichtig ist aber, dass man möglichst "reines" Silber-Wasser verwendet (ohne Salze).
Auf diesem Prinzip beruht die Wundbehandlung mit Silberfolie. Aus metallischen Silber
werden durch die Wundflüssigkeit Silberionen freigesetzt, die dann ihre Wirkung entfalten können.    

> Aber grundsätzlich: Silber wirkt nur in ionisierter Form als Silberkation. Elementares Silber ist wirkungslos.

     
Da die Abgabe der Silberionen durch das elementare Silber erfolgt, finde ich Deine Aussage so nicht richtig. 
Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> Aber grundsätzlich: Silber wirkt nur in ionisierter Form als Silberkation. Elementares Silber ist wirkungslos.

 Sorry an Mitleser. Richtiges zitieren hatte wieder nicht geklappt. Gelobe Besserung. 
Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

> Aber grundsätzlich: Silber wirkt nur in ionisierter Form als Silberkation. Elementares Silber ist wirkungslos.  
> Antwort:  Da die Abgabe der Silberionen durch das elementare Silber erfolgt, finde ich Deine Aussage so nicht richtig.

 ? ? ? ? ?  Nochmal, zum mitschreiben:   Elementares Silber, also das elektrisch neutrale ungeladene Atom, ist ein reaktionsträges Metall, dass - wegen seiner Reaktionsträgheit -auch als Schmuckmetall benutzt wird. Elektrochemische Wirkung auf andere Elemente oder Verbindungen ist deswegen nur durch ionisiertes Silber möglich.   Das Silberkation wird nicht *von* elementarem Silber *abgegeben,* sondern *entsteht* - unter bestimmten Umgebungsbedingungen - *aus* dem neutralen Silberatom durch Abgabe eines Elektrons. Es ist quasi das Schicksal eines Silberatoms, in bestimmten Situationen zum Kation zu werden.   Was ist an die Darstellung nicht richtig ?

----------


## Pianoman

Zitieren; ein möglicher Weg.  Sie markieren die zu zitierenden Textzeilen mit der Maus (Linke Taste drücken und über den Text ziehen)  Sie kopieren mt Strg+C die markierte Textzeile(n) und fügen diese mit Strg+V in das Textfeld ein, in das Sie ihren Beitrag schreiben. Sie markieren in diesem Feld die Textzeile wieder mit der Maus, und klicken dann auf das Symbol (eckige Sprechblase) in der Befehlszeile.  Also:   1. "Zitat" aus Quelltext markieren + kopieren (Strg+C) 2. in neuen Text einfügen (Strg+V) = "Zitat"  3. "Zitat" markieren, Symbol für zitieren anklicken.   Wenn alles richtig gemacht wurde:   

> "Zitat"

   Wenn Sie nicht genau wissen, was sie aus dem Quelltext zitieren wollen, kopieren Sie diesen komplett in ihr Textfeld, löschen ggf. die Zeilen, die sie nicht zitieren wollen, und verfahren dann wie unter 3. beschrieben (markieren und Symbol anklicken)  Beipiel:   Quelltext einfügen:   _Die antibiotische Wirksamkeit von Silber lässt sich wissenschaftlich ganz einfach nachweisen. Man nehme einen Streifen Silber, lege ihn in eine Petrischale und fülle diese mit Nähragar der Testkeime (Bakterien oder Pilzsporen) enthält. Nach einer gewissen Zeit wachsen überall dort, wo sich Keime befunden haben, größere Kolonien der Krankheitserreger. Nur dort, wo sich das Silber befindet, wird das Wachstum gehemmt. Sogenannte Hemmhöfe sind entstanden. Diese Methode wird z.B. auch zur Testung von Antibiotika angewendet._  und bearbeiten (einfach die Kommentare direkt in den Quelltext schreiben)   _Die antibiotische Wirksamkeit von Silber lässt sich wissenschaftlich ganz einfach nachweisen._  - *Kommentar* _Man nehme einen Streifen Silber, lege ihn in eine Petrischale und fülle diese mit Nähragar der Testkeime (Bakterien oder Pilzsporen) enthält._  - *Kommentar*  _Nach einer gewissen Zeit wachsen überall dort, wo sich Keime befunden haben, größere Kolonien der Krankheitserreger. Nur dort, wo sich das Silber befindet, wird das Wachstum gehemmt._  - *Kommentar* _Sogenannte Hemmhöfe sind entstanden. Diese Methode wird z.B. auch zur Testung von Antibiotika angewendet._  - *Kommentar*  Die zu zitierenden Zeilen markieren und das Symbol anklicken. Ergebnis:    

> _Die antibiotische Wirksamkeit von Silber lässt sich wissenschaftlich ganz einfach nachweisen._

  - *Kommentar*  

> _Man nehme einen Streifen Silber, lege ihn in eine Petrischale und fülle diese mit Nähragar der Testkeime (Bakterien oder Pilzsporen) enthält._

  - *Kommentar*   

> _Nach einer gewissen Zeit wachsen überall dort, wo sich Keime befunden haben, größere Kolonien der Krankheitserreger. Nur dort, wo sich das Silber befindet, wird das Wachstum gehemmt._

  - *Kommentar*  

> _Sogenannte Hemmhöfe sind entstanden. Diese Methode wird z.B. auch zur Testung von Antibiotika angewendet._

  - *Kommentar*

----------


## Trubbel

Hallo liebe Mitleser 
Seit geraumer Zeit beschäftige ich mit dem Thema KS. 
Ich bin sehr erstaunt wie beide Seiten aufeinander los gehen. 
Zu mir, ich bin fast 38 Jahre alt und bin Rettungsassistent bei einer Berufsfeuerwehr einer sehr bekannten  Großstadt, mit fast 17 Jahren Berufserfahrung.
Meine Hobbys sind Physik, Astrophysik, Atomphysik, Mathematik und etwas Chemie, Lesen, viel Sport und aus Beruflichen Gründen die Politik.
Zu meiner Schande muss ich auch gestehen das ich Beamter bin.
Meinen beruflichen Werdegang habe ich nicht meiner Schulbildung zu verdanken, sondern meinem Selbststudium, denn ich habe nur einen knappen Hauptschulabschluss.
Ich hoffe also, meine Rechtschreibfehler werden mir in diesem Forum verziehen, da Grammatik für mich immer unlogisch war und wahrscheinlich auch immer bleiben wird, liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran das ich mich sehr für die Mathematik interesiere. 
Seit zirka 100 Stunden versuche ich nach brauchbaren Themen über KS zu suchen, und bin leider auf kein dagegen gestoßen, ich versuche es mit meiner eigenen Logik zu begründen und meiner Erfahrung. 
Also zum ersten sprechen wir hier über Kolloide, für alle die es nicht wussten sind Kolloide die erste nachfolgende Stufe der Atome, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere reden alle beteiligten über eine Dosis von 20 - 200 ml KS Lösung mit einem Wirkstoff anteil von max. 100 ppm.
Nun möchte ich alle beteiligten an dieser Diskussion aufrufen und ein kleines Experiment mit euch veranstalten.
Jeder von euch nehme ein Blatt Papier " Din A4 "  und einen sehr spitzen Bleistift, nun male er 1 000 000 Punkte darauf und anschließend verbinde er 100 von diesen.Schneide er bitte einen einzigen aus und hebe ihn erst einmal auf.
Nun nimmt man das Din A4 Blatt und Kopiere es 1 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 hoch  1 000 000 000 und lege sie nebeneinander aus.
Die Anzahl an Blättern ist unsere Körper zahl, an Hand unserer Zellen.
Nun nehmen wir unseren einen ausgeschnittenen Punkt mal hundert und Kopieren das 365 mal um eine Jahresdosis zu erhalten.
Jeden Tag werfen wir nun willkürlich  eine Kopie davon auf die ausgelegte Fläche und versuchen eine Ansammlung nach einem Jahr zu erkennen!
Ich hoffe ich kann somit zum Thema  Argyrie  etwas beitragen, nur aus Naturwissenschaftlicher Sicht.
Studierte und nicht Studierte können mich gerne berichtigen.
Die körperliche  Ausscheidung ist dabei aber noch nicht berücksichtigt. 
Ich lese immer wieder das die Wirkung von KS nicht bewiesen ist!
Ich habe aber in keinem Forum und auf keiner Seite bisher lesen können, das es Nebenwirkungen gibt, die an Hand von Studien bewiesen währen. 
Übrigens wird bei der Argyrie immer darauf hingewiesen das es sich um Silbersalze handelt und nicht um kolloidales Silber, ist ein Größenunterschied den ich eben erklärt habe. 
Also nur um es klar zu stellen, wenn jemand der Meinung ist KS  zu sich zu nehmen in der empfohlenen Dosis, wird er selbst in hundert  _Jahren keine_ Argyrie entwickeln und das selbst nicht bei einer zehn mal höheren Dosis, ob es ihm aber hilft wird wohl subjektiv bleiben. 
LG 
trubbel

----------


## Pianoman

Ich trage auch was zum Thema Argyrie bei:  www.doh.state.fl.us/pharmacy/Images/silver1.jpg  Pianoman

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Trubbel, 
bin durchaus ein Befürworter von KS. Aus welchen Gründen hast Du Dich mit KS beschäftigt? 
Kannst Du über Erfahrungen berichten? 
Liebe Grüße   Ulrike

----------


## Rolf Froböse

Kolloidales Silber: Also - aus rein chemischer Sicht erschließt sich mir der therapeutische Effekt kolloidalen Silbers nicht, weil dieses aufgrund einer extrem geringen Löslichkeit von der Magensäure nicht angegriffen und entsprechend nicht ionisiert werden kann. Da Edel- und Halbedelmetalle für diverse Mikroorganismen selbst in geringsten Konzentrationen aber starke Toxine darstellen, ist ein antibakterieller Effekt des kolloidalen Silbers zwar nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dieser dürfte aber für einen therapeutischen Einsatz viel zu unspezifisch sein.  
Meine persönliche Meinung: Ich würde kolloidales Silber durch Danziger Goldwasser ersetzen. Das ist preiswerter, bekömmlicher und mindestens ebenso wirksam.  
(Oh je - jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass Herr Berger mich nicht einlädt, Mitglied der GWUP zu werden).

----------


## Pianoman

> Ich würde kolloidales Silber durch Danziger Goldwasser ersetzen.

 Respekt, Herr Doktor ! Habe die Ehre.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Aber bei Danziger Goldwasser besteht die Gefahr zum Alkoholiker zu werden. 
Aber bezüglich des Kolloidalen Silbers, erfolgte doch bereits die Ionenabgabe im destillierten Wasser. Durch die zuvor erfolgte Oberflächenvergrößerung (Kolloide) führe ich dem Körper doch bereits die Ionen zu. Die Umwandlung hat doch schon  stattgefunden bevor ich es dem Körper zuführe.  
LG  Ulrike

----------


## Rolf Froböse

@ Ulrike:
Ich bestreite nicht, dass extrem geringe Mengen Ionen abgegeben werden. Das sind aber Mengen, die außer einer geringen mikrobakteriellen Wirkung kaum einen Effekt hervorrufen dürften. ABER: Ich spreche hier nur für den Chemiker und will mich auf keine Grundsatzdiskussionen zum Thema Homöopathie einlassen.  
Hierzu noch eine persönliche Anmerkung: Ich lebe in Oberbayern auf dem Land. In meinem Umfeld gibt es eindeutig eine Mehrheit von Menschen, die auf homöopathische Arzneimittel "stehen" und eine Abneigung gegen alles haben, was irgendwie mit Chemie zu tun hat. Als Chemiker habe ich dagegen mit den "Errungenschaften der Pharmaindustrie" keine Probleme und lasse mir, wenn es sein muß, gerne auch mal ein Antibiotikum verordnen. Ich werde aber einen Teufel tun und versuchen, mein Umfeld in irgendeiner Weise zu beeinflussen. Mir sind nämlich sehr viele Berichte zu Ohren gekommen, bei denen "die Homöopathie" den Menschen nachweislich geholfen hat und zwar mit einer Signifikanz, die sich durch einen Placebo-Effekt allein kaum erklären lässt.  
Liebe Grüße vom "undogmatischen Skeptiker"
Rolf

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Aber bei Danziger Goldwasser besteht die Gefahr zum Alkoholiker zu werden.

 Diese Aussage ist leider völliger Quatsch!
Wie viel willst du den davon jeden Tag in dich rein schütten? 
Falls du Angst hast Alkoholiker zu werden dann nutze diesen Link Klick mich 
Ansonsten findest du hier noch nützliche Hinweise was einen Alkoholiker ausmacht  klick mich  klick mich 
Was ist Danziger Goldwasser? Klick mich

----------


## Pianoman

> Mir sind nämlich sehr viele Berichte zu Ohren gekommen, bei denen "die Homöopathie" den Menschen nachweislich geholfen hat und zwar mit einer Signifikanz, die sich durch einen Placebo-Effekt allein kaum erklären lässt.

 Bei den sehr vielen Berichten, Herr Dr. Froböse, sind doch bestimmt einige dabei, an die Sie sich erinnern können. Besonders die mit deutlicher Signifikanz würden mich interessieren. Mag sein, dass sie in meinen Datenbanken fehlen.  Wenn Sie so nett wären ?   Pianoman

----------


## Rolf Froböse

@Piaoman: 
Wie ich bereits schrieb, werde ich mich auf keine Grundsatzdiskussionen zum Thema Homöopathie einlassen, weil ich hierfür nicht der Experte bin. Über viele Jahre hinweg sind mir aber aus dem Umfeld soviele überzeugende Berichte zu Ohren gekommen, die sich nicht hinwegdiskutieren lassen. Ich könnte Ihnen viele Namen nennen, müsste hierzu aber die Genehmigung der Betroffenen einholen.

----------


## Pianoman

Es würden schon die Studien mit der festgestellten Signifikanz reichen.

----------


## solova

*"Die Wahrheit ist dem Menschen zumutbar."* Nach vielen positiven Anwendungsergebnissen des kolloidales Silbers kann nicht mehr skeptisch den Möglichkeiten des kolloidales Silbers bleiben. Es scheint das Silberkolloid noch viele Überraschungen in sich hat. Ich habe mich nicht nur eingelesen, viele verschiedene Arten des kolloidales Silbers ausprobiert und eigene Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich werde hier nicht meine und sonstige Krankheitsgeschichten auslegen weil es sowieso keine offizielle Belegung bleiben kann oder ist. Habe nichts gegen Schulmedizin aber bin seit dem Kern gesund. Ich bevorzuge kein ionisiertes Silber, was zum grössten Teil im Internet als kolloidales Silber angeboten wird. Ich meine  kolloidales Silber und was darüber auch gemeint ist! 
Die Kontaktfläche des Silbers zum Wasser ist für positive Wirkung sicher sehr wichtig. Es ist nur durch kleinste Kolloidengrösse zu erreichen. Sollen male Mathematiker in diesem Forum versuchen zu berechnen wieviel Kolloiden pro Teelöffel bei 10ppm gibt und welche Kontaktfläche sich daraus bildet?!  :angry_10: 
Ich bin kein Mathematiker und mache sicher was falsch?  :drawing_heart: Bei mir sind die Zahlen auf 10²³ und noch mehr geraten. Die Fläche- und weitere Berechnungen überlasse ich lieber einem Mathematiker?!... und Gesundsein zu genießen bevorzuge ich lieber selbst   :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Danke im Voraus!

----------


## solova

Hallo allerseits, :Prost mit Wein: 
Das Silber als Metall oder als Kolloid ist ein Haufen mehreren Silberionen/Silberatomen im Gitternetz gefangen, die sich mehrere Elektronen miteinander teilen und als neutrale Silberatomen von uns angenommen sind. Gesamter "Haufen" ist relativ(!) chemisch neutral und stabil. Am Rande stehende Atomen/Ionen (wie Sie möchten) haben am schwierigsten. Die haben nämlich einige Silber-Partner von einer Seite und sind von anderer Seite durch andere Umgebung gereizt. Die können den "Silberklumpen" als relativ(!) freie Atomen oder als Ionen verlassen. Auch als "neutraler" Silber-Atom (relativ neutral!) kann er auch ohne vorerst sich zu Kation umzuwandeln eine chemische Verbindung eingehen oder mit anderen Silberatomen einige Elektronen gemeinsam teilen (Ag2, Ag3..usw). Silber ist chemisch relativ(!) neutral. Aber, die Oberfläche des Silbers (Kontaktfläche) ist am schwächsten und durch "Zerkleinerung" der Materie, die zur Vergrößerung der Kontaktfläche führt, ist beim kolloidalen Silber wichtig. Nicht nur als Silber-Ionen ist Silber wichtig! Wichtig ist, dass relativ neutrales Silber als Kolloid eine grosse "Kontaktfläche" hat und "die Stelle" "unbeschadet" erreichen kann. Ist bekannt - Silberschmuck oder Silberfolie an der Hautoberfläche wirkt als Schutz gegen Infektionen. Sollte man die Kontaktfläche des kolloidales Silbers in Rücksicht nehmen, ist die Kontaktfläche im Körperinnere schon bei 10ppm 1 Teelöffel viel grösser ( einige Quadratmeter Silberfolie als "Schmuck" im Körper) Die Homöopathie versucht verzweifelt uns darauf die Augen aufzumachen, um durch "Gegner" angeblich angenommenen "Plazubo-Effekt" nicht durchsetzen zu lassen. *(Mathematiker sind gefragt!)*
Silber-Kolloid hat zu dem noch andere Eigenschaften und ohne die *Viren* "anzufassen" durch eigene Resonanzfrequenz die "*Viren*-Existenz" "kontrollieren". *Dazu sind auch Atomphysiker/Nanotechnologe/Mathematiker gefragt...*  :angry_10: 
Gemeinsam wird man stärker?! :b_shake: 
Danke im Voraus!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
PS. Sollte man annehmen, daß die Silberionen als Hauptteilchen bei einer Wirkung sind, nimmt man nicht deswegen ionisierte Lauge zu sich! Auch als relativ neutraler Kolloid oder auch einzelne relativ(!) neutrale Silberatomen, die durch Abgabe an der Oberfläche des Kolloides entstehen kann, sind nur relativ(!) neutral. Deswegen eine Aussage in diesem Forum:
"Aber grundsätzlich: Silber wirkt nur in ionisierter Form als Silberkation. Elementares Silber ist wirkungslos" -
verhindert nicht das Silberschmuck/(Kontaktfläche) mal zu reinigen.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo, 
bin natürlich erfreut, noch einen Befürworter des KS anzutreffen. Bezüglich der Nanotechnologie ist ja etliches in Bewegung was die Forschung betrifft.
Habe mal einen interessanten link dazu gefunden: http://www.gesundheitsforschung-bmbf.de/de/1436.php hier wird die Möglichkeit der Verhinderung von Blasenentzündung geprüft.
Auch hat die Entwicklung einer Tapetenfarbe mit nanosilber einen Preis gewonnen. 
Es gibt aber leider noch immer keine Studien über die Einnahme von KS. So ist jeder dann auf den Selbstversuch angewiesen was Dosierung und Dauer angeht. Finde diesen Zustand sehr unbefriedigend. Gerade was zunehmende Resistenzen der Abs angeht, wären doch Studien diesbezüglich mehr als wünschenswert. Bezüglich Keimverminderung kann man diese doch als wissenschaftlich gesichert ansehen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

Es ist aber doch ein Unterschied, ob ich ein Teil in die Blase implantiere und dieses Teil dort Silberionen abgibt oder ob ich mit einem Silberlöffel in Wasser rühre und das "Silberwasser" trinke!  
Genauso wie eine Kupferspirale kontinuierlich kleinste Mengen Kupfer in der Gebärmutter abgibt und somit eine Schwangerschaft verhütet. 
Das erreicht man aber nicht indem man Wasser in einem Kupfertopf gibt und dieses dann trinkt. Da wird man mit großer Sicherheit schwanger von - trotz irgendwelcher Anreicherungen von Kupferelementen im Wasser.  
Manchmal ist die Naivität hier kaum auszuhalten...  
@ Solova,    

> Silber-Kolloid hat zu dem noch andere Eigenschaften und ohne die Vieren "anzufassen" durch eigene Resonanzfrequenz die "Vieren-Existenz" "kontrollieren".

 Was ein Geschwurbel... Und das auch noch auf allen Vieren oder meinen Sie die Viren?  :Zwinker:  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel, 
natürlich ist das ein Unterschied. Du kannst Ab aber auch lokal als Creme auftragen oder es schlucken. Die Keimtötende Wirkung ist aber bei beiden Variationen vorhanden. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## solova

Hallo Muschel,
Habe Übersehen :angry_hair: ... selbstverständlich Viren... habe nicht böse gemeint
...ist auch nicht so wichtig :loser_3_cut: 
Und "Anderes" ist kein Geschwurbel! Für Clusterkolloioden im Nanobereich ist es bekannt. Bei Edelmetallkolloiden wird die Resonanzfrequenz auch eine Absorption eines Teils des sichtbaren Lichtes verursachen. Deswegen sehen Silberkolloide beim Sonnenlicht gelblich (goldig) aus... ! Bei Goldkolloiden sieht es Weinrot aus :Prost mit Wein:  
Habe angenommen, daß es auch Ihnen bekannt ist... ! 
Was sagen Mathematiker/Physiker dazu!?  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Danke im Voraus

----------


## Muschel

> @ Muschel, 
> natürlich ist das ein Unterschied. Du kannst Ab aber auch lokal als Creme auftragen oder es schlucken. Die Keimtötende Wirkung ist aber bei beiden Variationen vorhanden. 
> Gruß Ulrike

  :angry_hair:  
Ulrike, ich redete aber nicht von AB sondern von diesen zweifelhaften Silbersachen. Wenn ich einen Silberlöffel in ein Glas Wasser halte und umrühre, diesen Trunk dann trinke, dann kann man mit Sicherheit keine akute Pneumonie damit wegtrinken. Das schaffen aber AB's.  
Eine lokale Behandlung mit AB-Creme ist einer Behandlung mit KS vorzuziehen (z.B. bei infizierten Wunden).  
Du kannst doch hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. KS ist kein AB und es ersetzt diese auch nicht.  
Aber all das ist natürlich schulmedizinische Denkensweise, von daher selbstverständlich für die Alternativmedizin wieder völliger Blödsinn. Mir persönlich ist aber kein Fall bekannt, in dem die KS-Behandlung durchschlagende Erfolge hatte.  
Würde eigentlich Lutschen an einem Silberlköffel auch was bringen?  :c_laugh:  Oder fängt man dann in der Sonne an goldig zu erscheinen wegen der zu hohen Potenz?  
Fragen über Fragen.... 
@ Solova,  
wenn Du hier schon nach Physikern, Mathematikern und ähnlichem rufst, dann ist es schon wichtig, die Begriffe auch richtig zu schreiben. Auf allen Vieren Silberwasser zu trinken oder aber Viren damit bekämpfen zu wollen, ist für mich schon ein Unterschied. Und wir wollen doch hier eigentlich ein wenig wissenschaftlich bleiben, oder? 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## solova

@Muschel
"Wissenschaftlich" gesehen siet man durch "viel Silber" nach der Sonne grau bis blau aus :teasing_new: . 
...ich bin zum Gluck kein Wissenschaftler... Mir persönlich sind aber mehrere Fälle bekannt, in dem die KS-Behandlungen durchschlagende Erfolge hatten...
...bin froh - Ulrike spricht die Wahrheit, die auf Erfahrungen zurückzuführen ist!
...habe später welche Fragen... !
Bis bald Ulrike und Danke im Voraus! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel, 
Antibiotika haben ihre Wirksamkeit durch Abtöten von Bakterien. Die Verwendung von Nanosilberpartikeln wirkt nicht nur Bakterien sondern auch noch auf Pilze. In wie weit auch noch eine Wirkung auf Viren besteht kann ich nicht sagen, aber es gibt zumindest Hinweise darauf, dass es sein könnte.
Ob man eine akute Pneumonie mit Ks wirksam behandeln kann würde ich nicht ausschliessen wollen. 
Gerade in der Wundbehandlung scheint Ks einer Behandlung mit Ab-Salbe schon überlegen zu sein.
Ich vergleiche keine Äpfel mit Birnen wenn ich keimtötendes Präparat (Ab) mit einem anderen keimtötenden Präparat (Ks) vergleiche. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> @ Muschel, 
> Antibiotika haben ihre Wirksamkeit durch Abtöten von Bakterien. Die Verwendung von Nanosilberpartikeln wirkt nicht nur Bakterien sondern auch noch auf Pilze. In wie weit auch noch eine Wirkung auf Viren besteht kann ich nicht sagen, aber es gibt zumindest Hinweise darauf, dass es sein könnte.

 Boah, was ein Teufelszeug. Fehlen nur noch die Krebserkrankungen sowie HIV in Deiner Aufzählung...    

> Ob man eine akute Pneumonie mit Ks wirksam behandeln kann würde ich nicht ausschliessen wollen.

 (Selbst-) Versuch macht kluch!   

> Gerade in der Wundbehandlung scheint Ks einer Behandlung mit Ab-Salbe schon überlegen zu sein.

 Würde nicht ausschliessen wollen, scheint, eventuell, wahrscheinlich.... Hallo, wie ist es mal mit hieb- und stichfesten Aussagen? 
Im übrigen ist KS gerade in der Wundbehandlung nicht angezeigt. Und ich rede hier auch nicht von irgendwelchen kleinsten Schnittverletzungen in der Küche.   

> Ich vergleiche keine Äpfel mit Birnen wenn ich keimtötendes Präparat (Ab) mit einem anderen keimtötenden Präparat (Ks) vergleiche. 
> Gruß Ulrike

 Ich geb's auf.... *seufz*

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Vergleich Wirkung von Ab bei keimbesiedelten Wunden: http://www.wundkompendium.de/cms/antibiotika.html zu
siberhaltigen Wundauflagen: http://www.wundkompendium.de/cms/ag-wundauflagen.html 
Zum "Selbstversuch macht klug" komme ich hoffentlich nicht in die Verlegenheit dies ausprobieren zu müssen. Aber selbst wenn dies zu einem positiven Ergebnis führen sollte, wäre damit doch auch nichts "bewiesen"!? 
Kleine Gegenfrage. Was würdest Du denn machen, wenn Du Dir einen resistenten Keim eingefangen hast?

----------


## wheelchairpower

nicht Ks nehmen!

----------


## Muschel

> Kleine Gegenfrage. Was würdest Du denn machen, wenn Du Dir einen resistenten Keim eingefangen hast?

 Die optimale Therapie mit dem Arzt meines Vertrauens besprechen und mit Sicherheit KEIN KS nehmen oder schmieren!  
Im übrigen ist es höchst selten, daß ein Keim gegen alle AB resistent ist - eine genaue Bestimmung des Keims samt Resistenzen in einem Labor hilft da ungemein weiter und man bekommt die richtige Behandlung, wenn man diese will! Der Wille ist natürlich Voraussetzung... 
*kopfschüttel*

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Leider ist es nicht mehr höchst selten das ein Krankenhauskeim multiresistent ist. Nicht umsonst läuft die Forschung auf Hochtouren bezüglich Beschichtung mit Nanosilberpartikeln. Angefangen bei Wandfarbe, medizinischen Instrumenten, Türgriffen, Schaltern, Waschmaschinen, Folien zur Lebensmittelaufbewahrung, Belüftungssystemen, Wasseraufbereitung........
Nur bez. Studien zur inneren Anwendung beim Menschen wird ein großer Bogen gemacht. 
In der Tiermedizin wird dagegen schon fleissig mit Ks therapiert. Ich lese in den Foren da von guten Erfolgen auch bei akuten Erkrankungen.
Wenn Dein Arzt eine Antwort zur Behandlung eines multiresistenten Keims hat, wäre ich an dieser sehr interessiert. Dann gäbe es ja vielleicht sogar noch eine mögliche Alternative zu Ks.

----------


## Muschel

> Leider ist es nicht mehr höchst selten das ein Krankenhauskeim multiresistent ist.

 Vorhin waren wir noch bei resistenten Keimen, nun sind wir schon bei multiresistenten KH-Keimen... 
Aber wenn das KS sooo gut und wirksam ist, warum wird es dann bei den multiresistenten KH-Keimen nicht angewendet??

----------


## solova

@Muschel Aber bitte, Muschel, was wollen Sie bei Thema "kolloidales Silber" feststellen? Wollen Sie gegen Krebs, HIV/Aids oder sonstige Möglichkeiten des KS hier zu hören bekommen? Es gibt sicher Die, die hier darüber sagen könnten und trauen sich nicht zu. Bitte, Muschel, DIE bekommen einen Eindruck - man wird doch denen hier nicht zuhören... :angry_shut_up: !  Sie haben sich selbst vorerst und sicher richtig entschieden : "...optimale Therapie mit dem Arzt meines Vertrauens besprechen und mit Sicherheit KEIN KS nehmen oder schmieren!". Es kann Ihnen keiner verbieten... !  Mein Vertrauter Arzt im Gegentei ist in KS-Anwendungsergebnissen überzeugt und freut sich, wenn ich mich bei Bedarf für KS entscheide. Dabei mein Arzt hat keine Finanzielle oder sonstige Interesse für KS Werbung zu machen. Er ist selbst vor Kurzem damit überrascht worden.  Suchen Sie hier, Muschel, einen Mathematiker/Physiker/Nanotechnologie :b_shake: ? Wenn Sie denen hoffentlich zuhören werden, dann lernen wir alle :bravo_2_cut: !!! Lassen Sie bitte DENNEN die Chance! 
Danke im Voraus!

----------


## Pianoman

> Klinische Studien, die eine Wirksamkeit von kolloidalem Silber bei i*nnerlicher Anwendung* belegen würden, sind nicht bekannt.

   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolloidales_Silber   Das ganze Thema wurde hier schon umfänglich erörtert, die Sachlage hat sich seit dem nicht verändert.  Im Hinblick darauf verweise ich auf die *HoNcode-Prinzipien*, die unten auf dieser Seite nachzulesen sind.  Sollten bezüglich der *innerlichen Anwendung* von kolloidalem Silber wissenschaftlich fundierter Erkenntnisse neueren Datums vorliegen, bitte ich um Nachweis durch entsprechende Quellenangaben. Sollten diese nicht erfolgen werde ich die Beiträge, die auf unbewiesenen Behauptungen beruhen, löschen.   Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
sind jetzt auch Erfahrungsberichte über Ks nicht mehr zugelassen? Gibt es da jetzt eine "neue Regelung" ?
Oder habe ich Sie da jetzt missverstanden?

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ solova, 
bevor hier irgendwelche Mathematiker/ Physiker/Nanotechnolog*en* bemüht werden.
Ein Tipp von mir, schreibe deine Beiträge bitte in einem verständlichen deutsch den ich werde aus diesen nicht schlau.
Beispiele gefällig?:   

> Mein Vertrauter Arzt im Gegentei ist in KS-Anwendungsergebnissen überzeugt

  

> Dabei mein Arzt hat keine Finanzielle oder sonstige Interesse

  

> Er ist selbst vor Kurzem damit überrascht worden.

 Wovon ist er überrascht worden?
Diese Beispiel sind NUR aus dem letzten Beitrag 
Abgesehen davon vergleicht ihr hier wirklich Äpfel mit Birnen.
Aber das mag auch nur der sehen der bereit ist die Augen auf zu machen.

----------


## solova

@pianoman *...eine häßliche Tatsache."..."Die Wahrheit ist dem Menschen zumutbar."* Glauben an Menschen? Ein Glauben an NIX? Sollte man tatsächlich an Wikipedia-Seiten glauben und als "NIX" in Betracht ziehen? Die Seite hat viele Widersprüche, die auch von Menschen geschrieben sind. Wenn man auf diese Seite verweist, sollte man Die auch gründlich lesen. Ich habe die Entwicklungen und Autoren auf dieser Seite verfolgt und zum Schluß gekommen  dahinten stehen mehrere Personen die sich miteinander nicht klar kommen. Die Seite hat auch zum heutigen Stand noch viele Widersprüche und ist nach meiner Meinung ein "NIX".  @patientenschubser ...viele übersehen die Kleinigkeiten und verlieren nicht des "Anschluß"  ES IST GESUND!!! :s_thumbup:  ...na und? ...deswegen bin noch kein Außerirdischer, laufe leider nicht Amok und meine Augen sind noch offen.  ...hier scheint auch Wikipepedia zu werden und ohne Anschluss... :ta_clap:   ...Sie haben es sich verdient  :c_10cheers_3:  ...und Gesundsein zu genießen bevorzuge ich lieber selbst! :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## Pianoman

Klar. Doch. Genau. Sicher. Richtig. Auf jeden Fall.   
Pianoman

----------


## solova

@pianoman So ist auch nicht gemeint worden... :loser_3_cut: ! Ein Mathematiker kann die Kontaktfläche beim kolloidalen Silber (z.B. =10ppm) für uns berechnen. Soll jemand dies tun, der das sicher und glaubwürdig vorlegen kann... ich bin leider kein Mathematiker... :emot33_zipped: ! Gemeinsam sind man stärker...?!
...und noch mals... :s_rose_for_u_cut: danke im Voraus!

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @patientenschubser ...viele übersehen die Kleinigkeiten und verlieren nicht des "Anschluß"  ES IST GESUND!!! ...na und? ...deswegen bin noch kein Außerirdischer, laufe leider nicht Amok und meine Augen sind noch offen.  ...hier scheint auch Wikipepedia zu werden und ohne Anschluss...  ...Sie haben es sich verdient  ...und Gesundsein zu genießen bevorzuge ich lieber selbst!

 Ah ja und was soll das nun heißen?
Ich hab das schon wieder nicht verstanden.. 
Mir scheint das du..., aber lassen wir das.... 
Du könntest Politiker sein, du sagst Dinge die keiner versteht und kannst mit vielen Worten nichts sagen.

----------


## solova

Eine "weitgehende" Antwort auf meine Frage haben wir schon... :zd_bye_3_cut:  Die hat leider keinen "Anschluss" und lautet... :loser_3_cut:   

> Ah ja und was soll das nun heißen?
> Ich hab das schon wieder nicht verstanden..
> Mir scheint das du..., aber lassen wir das....Du könntest Politiker sein, ....

 Meine Frage war und bleibt:- 
-Ein Mathematiker kann die Kontaktfläche beim kolloidalen Silber (z.B. =10ppm) für uns berechnen. Soll jemand dies tun, der das sicher und glaubwürdig vorlegen kann... ich bin leider kein Mathematiker... :emot33_zipped: ! Gemeinsam sind man stärker...?!
...und noch mals... :s_rose_for_u_cut: danke im Voraus!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo solova, 
vielleicht interessiert Dich dieser link zwecks Oberflächenberechnung: http://www.weltderphysik.de/de/1708.php 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

Es ist völlig nebensächlich - im Hinblick auf die wesentlichen Fragen bezüglich Silber in der internistischen Anwendung - welche Oberflächen die Silberpartikel im Nanoformat haben.   Deshalb hier noch einmal ein Link zu umfassenden Darstellung der behaupteten therapeutischen Potenziale, vor allem aber der Gefahren bei Anwendung von Silber:   http://esowatch.com/index.php?title=Kolloidales_Silber  Bitte beachten Sie die weiterführenden Links unten auf der esowatch-Seite.

----------


## solova

Hallo Ulrike,  ...ich hoffe für als "medizinisches Personal" angemeldete "Kollegen" ist aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht von dir angegebener Seite nicht nebensächlich und interessant. Zitat aus dieser Seite: "... Nur einen bis fünf Nanometer (Milliardstel Meter) groß sind die Edelmetallpartikel, welche die Arbeitsgruppe von Helmut Bönnemann am Max-Planck-Institut für Kohlenforschung in Mülheim herstellt. Die "Teilchenzwerge" haben jedoch eine vergleichsweise riesige Oberfläche. Nähme man ein Gramm von ihnen und rollte die gesamte Oberfläche aller Partikel flach aus, dann würde ihre Oberfläche 250 bis 300 Quadratmeter bedecken...." 
...wenn die hier als "medizinisches Personal" angemeldete nichts daraus erkennen können, manche von dennen haben ihre "Meineng" trotzden. Ist nur eine "Meinung" von dennen, sonst "NIX"... ist ein "Nebesache"... 
@Ulrike 2000 ... ist ein guter Beitrag für Thema "kolloidales Silber" und korrekt :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: . Danke Ulrike  :s_rose_for_u_cut: und bis bald!

----------


## Pianoman

Die Oberfläche eines wahrscheinlich kugelförmigen Nano-Partikels lässt sich einfach mit folgender Formel berechen:   4 x Pi x r2 (radius zum Quadrat)

----------


## Pianoman

> Zitat aus dieser Seite: "... Nur einen bis fünf Nanometer (Milliardstel Meter) groß sind die Edelmetallpartikel, welche die Arbeitsgruppe von Helmut Bönnemann am Max-Planck-Institut für Kohlenforschung in Mülheim herstellt. Die "Teilchenzwerge" haben jedoch eine vergleichsweise riesige Oberfläche. Nähme man ein Gramm von ihnen und rollte die gesamte Oberfläche aller Partikel flach aus, dann würde ihre Oberfläche 250 bis 300 Quadratmeter bedecken...."

   Abgesehen davon, dass es mit Nanopartikeln sehr einfach sein dürfte, das Silber überall im Körper zu verteilen - auch dahin wo es schadet - was sagt uns das nun bezüglich der therapeutischen Bedeutung ?

----------


## solova

> ... was sagt uns das nun bezüglich der therapeutischen Bedeutung ?

 ...nur wenn Sie erlauben :drawing_heart: !
Aber, es ist schon gut, dass Sie vorerst durch kleinste Menge eine grosse Kontaktfläche nicht bestreiten. 
Und sonst... zu Ihnen habe ich keine Fragen. 
Habe Sie welche? :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Pianoman

> ...nur wenn Sie erlauben

    Nicht ich stelle die Regeln auf, sondern dieses Forum hat sich verpflichtet, die  *HoNcode-Prinzipien*, die unten auf dieser Seite zu finden sind, einzuhalten.   Sollten also bezüglich der *innerlichen Anwendung* von kolloidalem Silber bei durch Mikroorganismen verursachten Infektionen neue, *wissenschaftlich fundierte Erkenntnisse* vorliegen, bitte ich um Nachweis durch entsprechende *Quellenangaben*. Sollten diese Nachweise nicht erfolgen oder sollten diese Quellen sich wissenschaftlichen Nachweisen entziehen, werde ich diese Beiträge löschen.  
Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## solova

> ...sollten diese Quellen sich wissenschaftlichen Nachweisen entziehen, werde ich diese Beiträge löschen. 
> Pianoman (Mod.)

  :s_thumbup:  ...in von Ihnen empfohlener Seite spricht man über "ionisierten Silber" und nicht über "kolloidalen Silber". Viele wissenschaftlich fundierte Erkenntnisse, Belege und Nachweis über "kolloidales" Silber finden Sie dort. Ich bin auch ein Gegner des ionisiertes Silbers und werde Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie entsprechende Quellenangaben und ohne wissenschaftlichen Grund oder Nachweis einfach löschen werden können...! :s_thumbup:  Danke im Voraus! :Prost mit Wein:   *...und bis Dahin zur Erinnerung- einige Grundlagen für diesen Forum (Rottext):*   *- - A C H T U N G - - -* Die Alternativmedizin ist ein Bereich, in dem viele kontroverse Meinungen herrschen. Leider kam es dadurch in der Vergangenheit immer wieder zu verbalen Auseinandersetzungen, die eine eher *unfreundliche Atmosphäre* in diesem Forum geschaffen haben.  Aus diesem Grund unterliegt das Forum Alternativmedizin ab sofort gesonderten Regelungen:  In diesem Forum werden Themen pro und contra zur Alternativmedizin diskutiert.*Grundsätzlich kritische Beiträge und /oder Themen zur Alternativmedizin gehören in das Unterforum "krisisch betrachtet".*Beiträge, die von schulmedizinischen Behandlungen abraten, sind verboten und ziehen eine Verwarnung oder Sperrung nach sich.Beiträge über Geistheilung, Fernheilung, Handauflegen, Heilung durch Gott, etc. sind hier nicht erwünscht. Um solche Themen zu diskutieren geht bitte in dafür einschlägige Foren (Esoterik).*Alle Meinungen sind zu respektieren, der Umgangston ist IMMER freundlich.*Kann ein *fetter Grund* für Sie sein, um Ihre Beiträge als "kritisch betrachtet" oder als unfreundliche mit *"Mod"-*angegebene Beiträge gelöscht zu haben?! ...ich möchte es nicht unbedingt. :loser_3_cut:   Nicht`s zu Danken! :shy_flower:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mir würde ein gut leserliches/ verständliches Deutsch zum anfang schon völlig ausreichen!   

> .ich möchte es nicht unbedingt

  Was den?

----------


## Muschel

> *Alle Meinungen sind zu respektieren, der Umgangston ist IMMER freundlich.* Kann ein *fetter Grund* für Sie sein, um Ihre Beiträge als "kritisch betrachtet" oder als unfreundliche mit *"Mod"-*angegebene Beiträge gelöscht zu haben?! ...ich möchte es nicht unbedingt.

 Was willst Du denn mit der Aussage nun erreichen? 
Gelöscht wurde bis jetzt doch gar nichts... Und "kritisch betrachtet" ist ja ein eigenes Unterforum hier in der Alternativmedizin... 
Häh? Ich versteh irgendwie nicht, was das soll? 
Aber - siehe Patientenschubser - bin ich scheinbar nicht alleine. Das beruhigt.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Pianoman

@Solova !  Bitte Solova, Ihre Beiträge nähern sich der völligen Unverständlichkeit. Versuchen Sie doch, sich ein wenig deutlicher auszudrücken   Auch brauchen uns nicht an die Regeln des Forums zu erinnern.  Schreiben Sie einfach Ihre Beiträge (belegen dabei ihre Aussagen nachvollziehbar), und halten Sie sich an die nun mehrfach genannten Regeln.  Auch möchte ich Ihnen empfehlen, diesen Thread vom Anfang an zu lesen, damit wir keine doppelt Diskussion führen müssen.   Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## solova

> Was willst Du denn mit der Aussage nun erreichen? 
> Gelöscht wurde bis jetzt doch gar nichts...

 Danke, eine freudige Nachricht! :s_rose_for_u_cut:  Ist eine gute Grundlage über ionisiertes oder kolloidales Silber in Medizin nachzufragen und für eigene Erfahrungen festzustellen.  In dieser Diskussion geht es um "_Kolloidales Silber_" im "*Alternativmedizin*" Forum, als Teil von Patientenfragen.net _Zitat: Mir sind nämlich sehr viele Berichte zu Ohren gekommen, bei denen "die Homöopathie" den Menschen nachweislich geholfen hat und zwar mit einer Signifikanz, die ..._  Haben Sie, Muschel, über kolloidales Silber in Homöopathie nachweislich berichtet ...oder zu berichten? Danke im Voraus! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Muschel

> Haben Sie, Muschel, über kolloidales Silber in Homöopathie nachweislich berichtet ...oder zu berichten?

 Nöö. Schließt mich das automatisch von der Diskussion aus?

----------


## solova

> Nöö. Schließt mich das automatisch von der Diskussion aus?

 ...habe mehr Erwartet... :loser_3_cut:  Trotzdem Danke! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ...habe mehr Erwartet... Trotzdem Danke!

 Wahrscheinlich klemmt es daran, den wir anderen erwarten auch mehr- von DIR- nicht nur Textfraqmente und unzusammenhängender Schrott mit dem keiner was anfangen kann und will.  *Ich mache dich ein einziges und gleichzeitig ein letztes Mal darauf aufmerksam das hier Diskussionen statt finden an den Du dich gerne beteiligen darfst, wenn du was zu sagen hast.* *Dies war bisher nicht der Fall.* 
Ansonsten werde ich dich von weiteren Diskussionen ausschließen! 
Hierzu gehört auch das du auf deinen Satzbau und deine Rechtschreibung achtest!
Ansonsten sind die Beiträge kaum nutzbar/ lesbar, das hatte ich bereits mehrfach angemahnt. 
Gruß Patientenschubser

----------


## solova

> ...*hier Diskussionen statt finden an den Du dich gerne beteiligen darfst, wenn du was zu sagen hast.* *Dies war bisher nicht der Fall.....* 
> Gruß Patientenschubser

 *...es ist vorerst erreicht, dass durch kleinste Silbermenge eine grosse Kontaktfläche zu erreichen nicht bestritten worden ist.* Ich habe dazu von "Ulrike 2000" empfohlene Stete für mich entdeckt. Über breite Kolloiden-Anwendungsmöglichkeiten ist sicher Ihnen und Forumsmitglieder auch interessant...  ...aus dieser Seite - z.B. die grosse Kontaktfläche der Edelmetall-Kolloiden als Katalysator bei Brennstoffzellen... also, nicht als chemisch aktive Kolloide - nur als Katalysator sind benutz worden. Die Nano-Technologie hat grösse Zukunft. Was medizinische Anwendung betrifft - offizielle Beweise erwarte ich hier auch. Habe Sie welche? ...oder können Sie mir welche mit einer Signifikanz zum Nachlesen empfehlen?  Mit Hoffnung! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo solova, 
finde die Forschung innerhalb der Nanotechnologie auch super spannend. Andererseits kann ich mich aber auch nicht so ganz des Gedankens erwehren, dass es ein paar Sachen geben könnte, die man vielleicht doch besser nicht als nanopartikel auf die Menschheit los lassen sollte. 
Irgendwo (finde ich nicht wieder) hatte ich auch gelesen, dass man durch Nanotechnologie den Abrieb von Autoreifen ganz wesentlich vermindern konnte. Aber welcher Reifenhersteller will schon Reifen die ewig halten? Gehe nicht davon aus, dass die so schnell auf den Markt kommen.
Grundsätzlich finde ich es aber auch sehr faszinierend, dass man durch Verkleinerung ein "mehr" an Wirkung erhält. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## solova

Danke Ulrike und viel Ervolg! :s_rose_for_u_cut:  .............................................. Nochmals lese mein Beitrag am Anfang der Seite 9 - tatsächlich klingt es etwas Anderes als ich gemeint hatte...  :loser_3_cut:   

> ... Ich bin auch ein Gegner des ionisiertes Silbers und werde Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie entsprechende Quellenangaben und ohne wissenschaftlichen Grund oder Nachweis einfach löschen werden können...!

 Ich habe selbst die Wikipedia-Seiten über KS zum löschen gemeint/gewünscht, die nach meiner Meinung nicht korrekt als "kolloidales Silber" und dessen Nebenwirkungen dargestellt sind. Richtig wäre ein Titel dafür - "ionisiertes Silber". Ich bin selbst ein Gegner des ionisiertes Silbers und mag nicht unkorrekte Beurteilung des kolloidales Silbers. Wir sprechen leider oft über unterschidliche Arten des Silbers. ...weiteres im Schreiben war einfach Versuch meine Texte von unbefugten oder grundloses Löschen zu retten. :laughter01:  Ich hätte gerne mich für nicht korrektes und falsch verstandenes Schreiben bei Kollegen in diesem Forum entschuldigen.  Ich wünsche für medizinisches Personal - es sollte mehr Infos über kolloidales Silber geben, das ohne Angst aber mit Vernunft eingesetzt überraschende Erfolge im Gesundheitswesen beitragen kann. Ich habe positive Ergebnisse mit KS erlebt. Skeptisch bin nicht mehr, ehe überrascht... ! Hoffe werdet Ihr auch mal überrascht, denn wir brauchen Euch- Mediziner! :s_thumbup:  Viel Erfolg! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

*gähn*
Was ein "Geschwätz"  

> *..es ist vorerst erreicht, dass durch kleinste Silbermenge eine grosse Kontaktfläche zu erreichen nicht bestritten worden ist.*

 Das ist allgemein bekannt, oder ist das bei dir noch nicht angekommen?
Die Oberfläche von einem 1kg schweren Betonklotz ist kleiner als die selbe Menge in Form von Betonstaub...  *Welch Erkenntnis*, das hätten dir auch meine Kinder sagen können, das Beweis nichts und hat keinerlei Aussagekraft... 
Dein Geschreibsel ist immer noch kaum oder nur mit (zu)viel Mühe lesbar...

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo solova, 
was mich interessieren würde ist, ob bei Dir im Anschluß an die Ks Behandlung ein Wiederaufbau der Darmflora durchgeführt wurde. Kann mir zwar vorstellen das durch die Einnahmetechnik dies teilweise vermieden werden kann, ganz ausschließen kann man es aber wohl nicht, dass auch ein paar "gesunde" Keime hops gehen.
Wenn ich mir dann weiter vorstelle, dass durch Ks viele Keime vernichtet werden, so heißt das ja nicht, dass diese sich einfach in Luft auslösen. Wenn dann die Entgiftungsorgane wie Leber und Niere eh schon Probleme hatten, kann ich mir auch verstärkte Probleme (hoffentlich vorübergehend) dieser beiden Organe vorstellen bei der Entsorgung des "Zellmülls". 
Wichtig ist für mich auch noch die Frage, was passiert denn, wenn die Pilze vernichtet werden? Sie haben eigentlich ja die Funktion Schwermetalle (z.B. Quecksilber) zu binden. (Weiß jetzt nicht inwieweit diese Bindung auch in der Schulmedizin so gesehen wird). Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, dass durch die Pilzvernichtung jede Menge Quecksilber frei gesetzt wird, fände ich das ja auch nicht so prickelnd.
Wissenschaftlich auseinandergesetzt bezüglich der einzelnen Silberverbindungen hat man sich in der Zeit vor "Erfindung" der Antibiotika. 
Da aber altes Wissen nicht falsches Wissen heißen muß, hier noch ein link: http://www.springerlink.com/content/w3j.162-30701p851/ 
Da wird aber schon die Frage aufgeworfen, ob die Wirkung sich auf das Eingreifen bezüglich Keimverminderung beschränkt, oder ob auch eine indirekte Förderung der Abwehrkräfte stattfindet. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Ulrike, 
was willst du denn mit der Einnahmetechnik vermeiden? Es ist doch wurscht, ob du KS trinkst oder lutscht, KS bleibt KS mit seinen Wirkungen oder Nichtwirkungen auf Magen und Darm.
KS wird eingenommen, landet also im Darm. Also wird es auch vom Darm entsorgt. Was haben jetzt die Nieren damit zu tun?
Warum willst du Pilze vernichten? Quecksilber ist ein Schwermetall. Es reagiert träge mit anderen Verbindungen und lagert sich außerdem in Geweben ab. Ich traue Pilzen kaum zu, daß sie Quecksilber dort wieder herauslösen können.
Deine Frage bezüglich Förderung der Abwehrkräfte: Falls KS eine Wirkung haben sollte (ist das überhaupt schon nachgewiesen?), ist sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unspezifisch: alles was sich ihm in den Weg stellt, wird gefressen. Also auch neutrale oder auch nützliche Keime. Der Abwehrschutz des Darmes würde zusammenbrechen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Christiane, 
Für die systemische Anwendung muss Kolloidales Silber oral eingenommen, dass heißt getrunken werden. Da wird empfohlen, die Flüssigkeit nicht sofort hinunterzuschlucken, sondern sie einige Sekunden lang unter der Zunge (sublingual) zu behalten. Dadurch soll ein Teil des KS bereits über die Mundschleimhaut aufgenommen werden. So soll dann möglichst eine geringe Wirkung auf die Darmbakterien stattfinden.
Soll KS im Dickdarm wirksam werden, soll es möglichst schnell mit viel Flüssigkeit getrunken werden, damit es nicht schon vorher vollständig resorbiert wird. Bei dieser Anwendungsform wird dann allerdings auch die Zufuhr "gesunder Bakterien" empfohlen, damit sich die Darmflora wieder regenerieren kann.    http://kolloidales-silber.org/index.php  dieser link beschäftigt sich zwar noch allgemein mit dem Thema, gibt aber auch Informationen für gewünschte intensivere Beschäftigung damit.
Durch das plötzliche Absterben verschiedener Erreger kommt es zu einer erheblichen Toxinfreisetzung. Das dies eine Belastung für die Entgiftungsorgane darstellen kann, halte ich nur für natürlich.
Zur Pilzvernichtung. Ob es sinnvoll ist Pilze (z.B. Candida) zu vernichten, kann ich nicht so einfach mit ja oder nein beantworten. KS scheint sie aber zu vernichten. (Nanotechlogie mit Silber in Wandfarbe gegen Schimmelpilze)
So lange, wie etwas in meinem Körper eine sinnvolle Aufgabe erledigt, (Bindung von Schwermetallen) würde ich die Vernichtung als kontraproduktiv im Sinne eines Gesamtzusammenhangs sehen. 
Beschäftige mich zur Zeit daher auch mit der Frage, was denn wohl wahrscheinlich mit Quecksilber passiert, wenn es auf kolloidales Silber trifft. 
Wenn KS in der Lage sein sollte die Toxizität von Quecksilber zu vermindern, bräuchte ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen, dass durch die Abtötung der Pilze (jetzt ungebundenes) Quecksilber freigesetzt wird und an anderen Stellen Schaden anrichten kann. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ulrike 
was du hier schreibst kleingt alles mehr als unglaubwürdig. 
Langsames trinken und schnelles trinken.. HAHAHAHAHA 
Glaub mir, es ist egal ob du eine Flüssigkeit schnell oder langsam trinkst es braucht immer die selbe Zeit... zumal reine Flüssigkeiten so schnell Verstoffwechselt werden das ich nicht glaube das da viel im Dickdarm ankommt. 
All das was du schriebst klingt mehr nach einer Art Gehirnwäsche, Panikmache von skrubellosen Geschäftemacher die Menschen wie dir etwas ein reden wollen.
Wie es aussieht scheint die Rechung auf zu gehen.... 
Warum hast du den so Panik vor Quecksilber? Nimmst du regelmässig welches ein?
Woher sollen den all die Schwermetalle kommen? Hast du eine Blutuntersuchung machen lassen?
Im Übrigen kommt der (nicht nur der gesunde) menschliche Körper mit sehr viel zurecht.
Dafür braucht es keine Voodomedizin...
Der Körper entgiftet sich selber, dafür ist er geschaffen. 
Wie sonst wäre die (ca 7 Millionen Jahre alte) Erfolgsgeschichte der menschlichen Evolution zu erklären?
All das ohne Koloidales Silber und all den anderen Unfug und sicherlich auch ohne die modere Medizin.....

----------


## Muschel

> Zur Pilzvernichtung. Ob es sinnvoll ist Pilze (z.B. Candida) zu vernichten, kann ich nicht so einfach mit ja oder nein beantworten. KS scheint sie aber zu vernichten. (Nanotechlogie mit Silber in Wandfarbe gegen Schimmelpilze)

 Ich meine, es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich Schimmelpilze an der Wand (meist durch falsches Lüften bzw. Heizen entstanden) bekämpfe oder aber Candida bei mir im Körper.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Schubser, 
ich habe nicht unbedingt Panik vor Quecksilber, stimme aber diesbezüglich sogar mit Pianoman überein, dass ich Quecksilber für sehr bedenklich halte.
Wenn ich bei den ja durchaus auch unterschiedlichen Ansätzen alternativer "Heiltheorien" eine Gemeinsamkeit finde, dann ist es die zentrale Rolle des Darms und eine "besondere Gefährdung" durch tote Zähne und die Gefährdung durch die Verwendung von Quecksilber bei Amalgamfüllungen. Durch die Reibekräfte beim Kauen wird von einer kontinuierlichen Freisetzung des Quecksilbers ausgegangen. Quecksilber wird man leider nicht so leicht wieder los, dass heißt, es wird im Körper angesammelt. Warum ich Quecksilber für nicht so toll halte: http://www.uniterra.de/rutherford/el...iologbedeutung 
Ich persönlich habe übrigens noch reichlich Amalgam im Mund, zwar überkront aber auch die unterschiedlichen Metallegierungen sollen nicht unbedingt gesundheitsdienlich sein.
Da bei Föten um das 10-fache erhöhte Hg Konzentrationen im Vergleich der Werte zur Mutter gemessen wurden, mein älterer Sohn nach der Geburt eher apathisch war und noch im Krankenhaus eine Pilzinfektion (Darm) hatte, Pilze wiederum an einem allergischen Geschehen beteiligt sein sollen (erhöhte Durchlässigkeit der Darmschleimhaut) sind bei mir zumindest viele Fragen aufgetaucht, wie denn nun was zusammenhängen könnte. Im Prinzip also: viel Quecksilber> viel Pilze> veränderte Darmflora> gestörtes Immunsystem> Nahrungsmittelallergie.
Wie gesagt, Panik habe ich nicht, mache mir aber doch so meine Gedanken. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel, 
Dein Einwand ist durchaus richtig, da Candida zu den Hefepilzen gehört. Da aber KS auch auf diese einwirkt http://www.wellness-gesund.info/Artikel/9335.html
bleiben meine Bedenken bestehen. 
MfG  Ulrike

----------


## solova

@Ulrike 2000  

> ...Zitat aus dieser Seite: "... Die "Teilchenzwerge" haben jedoch eine vergleichsweise riesige Oberfläche. Nähme man ein Gramm von ihnen und rollte die gesamte Oberfläche aller Partikel flach aus, dann würde ihre Oberfläche 250 bis 300 Quadratmeter bedecken...."

 Schon Ihre Bedenken über gefährliche Anwendungsmengen dieser Art der Kolloiden, die in meinem Beispiel dar gestellt ist, und nach Ihrer Vermutung dadurch erwartete Schäden der Körperorgane gibt mir Zuversicht, daß Sie KS kennen. Stimmt, die tatsächliche Kontaktflächen bei kleinsten Kolloiden, worüber Sie sprechen (KS), sind viel höher(...ist sicher kein Löffellutschen). Deswegen sind notwendige Anwendungsmengen auch viel kleiner.   Mein Beispiel war auch als eine Bestätigung der Möglichkeiten eines Kolloides ohne zu zerfallen und ohne selbst in chemischen/biochemischen Reaktionen teilzunehmen diese zu beeinflussen. (...als "Katalysator")  Selbstverständlich sind bei hohen Mengen des *ionisiertes(!)* Silbers mit negativen Folgen des Verdauungstraktes zu rechnen. Ich und mein "Bekanntenkreis" haben aber nichts negatives oder abweichendes durch *kolloidales(!)* Silber-Anwendung feststellen können. Muß zugeben  ich habe zur Prüfung dieser Möglichkeit ein Glas 250ml pur mit 50mg/l (KS) mal während dem Essen und anderes mal das Gleiche nüchtern getrunken (... Bitte, nicht nachmachen!!!). Ich konnte keine Abweichungen von normalen Funktionen der Verdauung und sonstige Abweichungen feststellen können. (...ausser, bin auch weiterhin Kern gesund...)  Ob es KS bei Magen- oder Darminfektionen hilft, kann leider nicht nachweisen (...hatte keine gehabt). Aber, bei einer Lebensmittelvergiftung hat mit KS sofort funktioniert und innerhalb 15 Min. hatte ich keine mehr Beschwerden.  Silber, anders als "Selenkapseln", entzieht Quecksilber auch aus der Gewebe raus und ist bei einer Quecksilbervergiftung super einsetzbar. Die Kolloidengrössen sind dabei sehr wichtig. Ich teile mit Ihnen Ihre Bedenken wegen zuviel "Abfallprodukt" durch KS-Anwendung bei einer Quecksilbervergiftung mit. Es sollen möglichst niedrigste KS-Dosierungen für diesen Fall berücksichtigt werden. Ich hatte Quecksilbervergiftung vor KS-Kennenlernen. Zur Zeit ist sicher kein Quecksilber mehr im Körper (...viele Jahre nicht mehr im Blut nachweisbar).  Habe oft welche Berichte gelesen, daß KS nicht mal gegen Grippeviren wirkt (*ionisiertes* Silber?). Nach meinen Erfahrungen gegen Grippeviren/Infektion funktioniert mit KS-Anwendung am schnellsten. (...Inhalieren, Gurgeln, als Tropfen(Augen, Nase, Ohren) und kleine Mengen etwa 1Esslöffel mit viel Wasser und mehrmals am Tage trinken ... .) Krankheitsablauf ist viel leichter und kürzer. Ob es nur an einer Immunstärkung durch KS-Anwendung liegt, kann ich nicht behaupten. Bei höheren KS-Dosierungen die Infektion verschwindet bevor die eigene Immunsystem angesprochen hat. Daran liegt auch eine Gefahr und KS-Anwendungsmengen sollten möglichst niedrig aber über längere Zeit bleiben! Sonnst Immunsystem lernt nichts dabei... . (...aus eigener Erfahrung).   Es kommt gelegen... gestern Nachmittags hatte starkes "Kratzen" im Hals und beim leichten Windzug "trocken" gehustet. Bis späht Abend war es gesamt noch schlimmer. Heute am Morgen und im Laufe des Tages hatte KS eingenommen. Im laufe des Tages kam leichte Fiber dazu. Inhalieren hatte keine Zeit- war im Geschäft. Konnte nur Zuhause etwa um 14 Uhr Prozedur/Inhalieren vornehmen. Zur Zeit ist Fiber kaum zu spüren, leichter nasser Husten und gesamter Zustand sagt mir  Morgen ist nichts mehr da. Bin sicher  morgen im Geschäft fehlen zusätzlich noch welche Kollegen, die ähnlichen Husten hatten... .  Sehr merkwürdig ist die schmerzlindernde Wirkung bei inneren Anwendungen und höheren Dosierungen des KS. Diese Wirkung lässt aber je nach angenommener Menge etwa in 3-5 Stunden nach.   Bei einer Hautverbrennung aus eigener Erfahrung  KS als Schutz gegen mögliche Infektionen und als vorragende schmerzlindernde Wirkung des KS. Meine Handhaut ist mal durch kochendes Wasser eigentlich nicht mehr zu Retten gewesen. (...grossflächig, rot, mehrere kleine Blasen, bei seitlichem Festdrucken konnte man die Ablössung von unteren Hautschichten feststellen). Die haut ist ohne Ablössung, mit Zurückbildung vorherigen Blasen und ohne neu entstandenen Blasen, schmerzfrei innerhalb etwa 5Tagen geheilt (..nach KS-Auftragen/Sprühen und ohne Bewegung der Hand ist kein Schmerz - nur Wärme spürbar).  Es gibt noch sehr viele andere positive Ergebnisse rund um KS. Um diese Erfahrungen zu beweisen soll ich welche Privatunterlagen vorlegen müssen. Ich möchte dies nicht. *Das sind nur meine als Privatperson und auf eigene Gefahr durch KS-Anwendungen vorerst oberflächlich geschilderte Erfahrungen, die auf keinem Fall und unüberlegt als Empfehlung angesehen sein dürfen!!!*  *Meine Frage!  Offizielle rechtliche Lage des KS (...mit §§§ N°)? Kann ich für mein Vorrat in einer Apotheke qualitativ guten KS kaufen (in meiner Apotheke ist nicht möglich)? Ich möchte mich nicht unbedingt und nur auf Internet-Produkte verlassen.*  Muss mich für sicher vorkommende Fehler im Text entschuldigen. Deutsche Grammatik ist mir seit der Schule als Fremdsprach-Stunde schwierig gewesen... . :loser_3_cut:   Danke im Voraus! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo solova, 
wurde denn die Quecksilber Konzentration vor und nach der Einnahme von KS gemessen?
Bezüglich möglicher Schädigung der Darmflora, muß man diese ja nicht gleich bemerken, würde da lieber ein paar gesunde Mikroorganismen vorsichtshalber wieder ergänzen.
Auch ist es wichtig, dass dem körpereigenen Abwehrsystem zum trainieren noch ein wenig Arbeit übrig bleibt. Ihm da immer gleich die Keimbekämpfung abzunehmen muß ja auch nicht richtig sein. (nicht das es auf dumme Gedanken kommt und möglicherweise einen körpereigenen Kriegsschauplatz errichtet.)
Allzu sorglos sollte man meiner Meinung nach mit dem KS daher nicht umgehen.
Es gibt ein Fertigpräparat in der Apotheke zu kaufen. Gastrarctin http://www.chirurgie-portal.de/medik...n-4604456.html 
Bezüglich Deiner Sprache finde ich, dass Du jetzt schon wesentlich verständlicher schreibst. Da Deutsch nicht Deine Muttersprache ist, sind kleine Fehler in der Satzstellung verständlich und auch verzeihlich. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## solova

:loser_3_cut: Stimme zu, es ist tatsächlich eine traurige Gegenwart, dass "Silber" in Apotheken leider nur als Gastrarctinâ N oder ähnliche Produkte gibt. Sicher verstehen Sie auch, warum ich dies als "Silber" und nicht KS bezeichne. Diese Hersteller nennen es auch anders *"Silber, kolloides"*. Gastrarctinâ N ist mir seit einiger Zeit nur aus Beschreibungen bekannt:  *Gastrarctinâ N, 20ml;*     *Wirkstoffe:* Pfefferminzblätter-Extrakt:Kamillenblüten-Extrakt:Dimeticon Emulsion:Natriumhydroxid:Sorbinsäure:Gelatine:Wasser, gereinigt:**Silber, kolloides: 2.5 mgZitat aus Inhalt-Beschreibung:- (Die aufgeführte Zusammensetzung bezieht sich auf 1 Gramm Tropfen) Datum der Produktinformation: 02.10.2008 *Das Gleiche über die Konzentrationen eine Bestätigung auf einem Bild:* ...    *100g enthalten:* Kolloidales Silber – 0,25g.Auszug aus Kamillenblüten(1:65) und Pfeferminzblättern(1:65) – 99,3g... usw.Umgerechnet sind die Silberkonzentrationen bei etwa bei 2500mg/l (Supergrosse Kolloide?!!! ... mir reicht sicher höchstens 50mg/l, aber bitte mit kleinsten Kolloiden!). Es sind welche Arten des KS die ich vermeiden möchte. Grosse Kolloide, gelöste Silberverbindungen, Siberionen, Silberhaltige oder zugefügte Proteine- Vitamine- Gelatine und sonst was ... +2500mg/l(!!!) – bei Magen- oder Darmbeschwerden, so wie der Hersteller auch verspricht, hilft es und sicher besser als man silbernen Löffel nach dem Lutschen herunterschluckt. Weitere Wege der Wirkungen wegen Kolloidengrösse(?) sind nicht vorgesehen oder möglich. Oder doch, direkt raus... (Gott sei dank!). :laughter01:    Sie haben sicher Mitverständnis wenn ich darüber(Gastrarctin... o.ä.) von Vorne und ohne weiteres zu Erklären sage *-NÖÖ!* Dafür sind zurecht auch die Wikipedia-Seiten über "kolloidales" Silber geschrieben.   Ihre Nachfrage bezüglich möglicher Schädigung der Darmflora bei mir durch Einnahmen 1Glas pur 50mg/l KS– ich habe es zuerst im Mai und zunächst im August dieses Jahres eingenommen. Bräuchte keine zusätzliche Maßnamen.  Wegen Blut-Untersuchungen – die Unterlagen bei Quecksilber-Vergiftung hatte vor und nach "Selenkapseln"-Kur. Es war vor etwa 13 bis 14Jahren (...ob ich es jetzt noch da habe..?). Damaliger Arzt wegen zuviel Quecksilber im Blut und mit Sicherheit grossen Ablagerungen Q.S. in der Gewebe wollte unbedingt anderes Mittel aus Amerika anwenden. Ich vermute jetzt - KS. Krankenkasse hatte es nicht übernehmen wollen – "..es sei mit Selenkapseln die gleiche Wirkung...". Viele Jahren kamen die gleiche Beschwerden immer wieder.  Seit KS-Kennenlernen nach etwa 3-4Monaten gab es keine Beschwerde mehr und kein Grund mich auf mögliche Quecksilbervergiftung zu untersuchen. Meine Blutwerte sind seit dem und schon einige Jahre im "IDEAL"-Bereich. Mein jetziger Arzt kennt meine KS-Vorliebe, macht sich aber ernste Sorgen und schimpft oft "...zu gesund ist auch nicht gesund!". Er hat sicher Recht. Ich werde es auf jedem Fall berücksichtigen müssen(Versprochen!) weil ich damit auch ein Problem habe:- ...ich möchte mal ernst krank werden, mich endlich mal wie jeder anderer für 3-5 Tagen krank schreiben lassen ...  :loser_3_cut:  ...wenn ich schon den Krankenschein zu Hand habe, kann ich aber nicht versprechen, dass ich nicht sofort KS nehme und kurzen angenehmen Urlaub daraus mache... . :laughter01:  
Liebe Grüsse! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo soleva, 
welche Beschwerden hattest Du denn, dass Du Deinen QS Wert überprüfen lassen hast?
Zur Lösung des KS Problems (hat man wirklich das bekommen was man haben wollte) bleibt eigentlich nur die eigene Herstellung. Da ist man aber dann beim Problem welchen Generator man verwenden sollte. Natürlich ist dann wieder das jeweils im Netz angebotene Gerät das Tollste.
Eine Lösung könnte da folgender link sein: http://www.kolloidal-silber.de/index.htm 
aber halt auch nur, wenn Du einen "Elektronikbastler" zur Verfügung hast.
Da wird auch extra darauf hingewiesen, dass die Reinheit der verwendeten Silberelektroden 99,999% sein sollte. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## solova

Ich habe in letzter "Lösung" mehr Gluck als Verstand! Diese Wege gehen viele durch...! Leider! ...mir war`s leichter (...bin ich "Einer" :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: ) und habe mir was besseres einfallen lassen. ...und auch Elektronik ... !   Liebe Grüsse! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Du bist Elektronikbastler? Oder was hast Du Dir einfallen lassen?

----------


## Pianoman

Bevor hier noch weiter der Eindruck vermittelt wird, Silber hätte - neben seiner unbestrittenen Eignung in Wundverbänden - tatsächlich auch einen sinnvollen internistischen Einsatzbereich, empfehle ich dringlich die Lektüre der nachfolgenden Infoseite:  *http://www.redecke.de/michael/silber2.htm*   Der Autor Michael Redecke versieht allerdings seine Informationen mit folgendem originellen Warnhinweis:   

> Die auf dieser Seite dargestellten Daten bedürfen keines Warnhinweises da sie keinerlei Anreiz geben sich auf eine potentiell schädigende Therapie einzulassen. Sie ersetzen den Besuch bei einem Arzt oder Heilpraktiker der Ihnen kolloidales Silber zur Einnahme einreden will. Wenn Sie die erwähnten Behandlungen mit Silber nicht durchführen, sparen Sie viel Geld, werden aber um eine ernüchternde, vielleicht interessante Erfahrung ärmer.

 Außerdem sei auf die Infoseite von Herrn Redecke zum Thema Silber verwiesen:  *http://www.redecke.de/michael/silber.htm*    Noch zur Warnung:  *http://www.ariplex.com/ama/ama_arg1.htm* *http://www.promed-ev.de/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=8* *http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Pharmakologie_und_Toxikologie:_Metalle_und_Metallo  ide*   Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## solova

@ Ulrike 2000  :s_thumbup: Ich kann es nachvollziehen, dass Sie KS-Herstellung mit Sibergeneratoren auch kennen. ...Schon in dem Sie die Einnahmen-Techniken beschreiben (langsam, unter der Zunge usw.) - ist ein Versucht damit auch einen hohen Ionenanteil, der bei solcher Herstellung zum grössten Teil erzeugt wird, zu verringern. Diese Herstellung ist auch eine Möglichkeit wirksame Kolloide zu erzeugen, eine billigste aber leider eine von denen durch hohen Ionenanteil bedenklichen KS-Arten. Durch mein "Herumbasteln" ( auch als Elektroniker) in diesen Fragen habe ich durch ähnliche Personen wie Sie, Ulrike, viel gelernt und festgestellt, dass es zur Zeit viele patentierte und allgemeine Herstellungsbeschreibungen gibt, die auch besseren Qualität (...als mit Silbergenerator) mit tatsächlich perfekten Kolloiden KS erzeugen.    :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: Hatte grosses Glück viele Personen kennenzulernen und dadurch meine eigene Herstellungsart einfallen zu lassen und zu verbessern, die aber trotzdem immer noch viel Zeit und Aufwand benötigt... . Ist nicht die Frage wie ich KS mache - ...es gibt viele andere Herstellungsarten, die sicher noch besseren Qualität ermöglichen... ...ist nicht so wichtig.   :Prost mit Wein: Wichtig!  ...ist mein Glück aus Liebe zur einer Frau mir KS-Herstellung zuzutrauen, ...grosses Glück Ihr ein neues Leben zu geben, ...ein grosses Glück zu erfahren im Unglück vieler anderen kranken Menschen doch eine Rettung durch KS zu finden. (...es geht auch um sehr(!) und sehr(!) böse Krankheiten...)   @*.*   :angry_10: Die Frage ist:  ...fehlt es ...an Forschungsgelder? ...an Patentrechten? ...an Interessen der Pharmaindustrie? ...oder am Glauben an Menschen? Wieso kämpft man gegen KS auch beim "WIESO"-Sendung ...Wieso schreibt man den ernsten und in ganzer Welt durch KS-Erfahrungen/Ergebnissen einen angeblich Placebo-Effekt zu? ...Wieso jagt man viel Angst und schreibt man dem KS ein Teufelszeug zu?   :angry_10: Und noch eine Frage/Antwort: ...Ich möchte nicht unbedingt wissen, wieso werden solche Personen (wie Ulrike 2000) auch im Forum -"Kolloidales Silber" "geschupst". Ist kein Vorwurf !  ist eine BITTE!  lasst diese Personen REDEN! ...lasst uns als Patienten auch mitentscheiden!  :c_10cheers_3:  :Prost mit Wein:  Wir tragen die Last! Auch als gesund  zahlen wir immer noch unsere Krankenkasse-Beiträge!  Danke im Voraus! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Pianoman

Neutrale Informationen zum Thema Silber erhalten Sie hier:   *http://www.redecke.de/michael/silber2.htm*   *http://www.redecke.de/michael/silber.htm*   *http://www.ariplex.com/ama/ama_arg1.htm*  *http://www.promed-ev.de/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=8*  *http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Pharmakologie_und_Toxikologie:_Metalle_und_Metallo ide*   *http://www.arznei-telegramm.de/zeit/0210_a.php3*  *http://www.svpvril.com/FDAag.html* (in englischer Sprache)   *http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/PhonyAds/silverad.html* (in englischer Sprache)   *http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8632503?dopt=Abstract* (in englischer Sprache)  Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## solova

*...eine häßliche Tatsache." ...**"Die Wahrheit ist dem Menschen zumutbar."*   Die das KS kennen oder bevor Die das KS wirklich anwenden werden, haben sicher einen Grund und bleiben nicht naiv!  ...es geht um eigener Gesundheit und um LEBEN! Sicher sind DENEN auch diese, von "Pianoman", empfohlene Seite bekannt. Wenn nicht - ist sicher gut zu wissen!!!  :s_thumbup:   Die KS-Anwendungsvorhaben verlangt sicher viele Kenntnisse und Mühe, um KS-Arten zu unterscheiden und bei einer möglicher KS-Herstellung möglichst bedenkliche Arten und Dosierungen zu vermeiden.  :angry_hair:   Ist leider meistens denen selbst, die solche Seiten zur Warnung weitergeben, diese Seiten kaum bekannt über welche Arten KS, mit welchen Dosierungen und mit welchen Schäden zu rechnen ist.  :angry_10:   Einfach eine Seite anzubieten ist am leichtesten. Sich selbst in denen einzulesen, wichtige daraus Entscheidungen und öffentliche Feststellungen zuzutrauen ist nicht leicht... .  Wäre eine Ehre!  :drawing_heart:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Irgendwie dreht sich da doch was im Kreis. Es gibt keine Studien zur innerlichen Anwendung von KS. Weil es die nicht gibt, wird von KS abgeraten mit dem Hinweis, dass keine Studien die Wirksamkeit belegen.
Pharmastudien zu KS wird es auch in Zukunft wohl nicht geben, da wegen mangelnder Patentierbarkeit da einfach kein Interesse besteht.
Dies hindert die Forschung aber nicht Silber in Form von Nanopartikel gehäuft einzusetzen, wenn es um Keimbeeinflussung geht. Auch im medizinischen Bereich. 
Für mich ist es völlig unverständlich, dass im Angesicht der zunehmenden Problematik der Antibiotikaresistenten Keime diese Studien, auch im Sinne einer kostengünstigen Möglichkeit für unser Gesundheitssystem, nicht stattfinden.
Ich möchte nicht gezwungen sein KS gegebenenfalls im Selbstversuch zu testen. Auch ich vertraue gern auf die Ergebnisse der Forschung. 
Laut diesem link soll es Studien aus Los Angeles geben. http://www.deam.de/verfa/00117.htm Wie ich da jetzt rankommen soll, weiß ich aber auch nicht.
Den Gedanken, dass bereits "Wissen" besteht, dieses aber aus finanziellen Gründen nicht "offiziell" werden soll, habe ich im Zusammenhang mit KS aber schon öfter gehabt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## solova

@Ulrike 2000  Ich muss Sie, Ulrike, wegen meinen "Selbstversuch" beruhigen. Ich habe es mit kolloidalem und auf keinem Fall mit ionisiertem Silber versucht. Werde jedem, der nicht in KS-Qualität überzeugt ist oder aus sonstigen Gründen, solche Versuche abraten! ...mit ionisiertem Silber o.ä. sowieso!   @*.* an alle als Med. Personal im Forum.  Es freut mich sehr über positive Tendenz durch Durchsetzungsvermögen der wissenschaftlichen Studien (KS) sich doch zu behaupten. Ist auch sehr wichtig im Sinne einer vernünftiger und in einem medizinischen Bereich KS-Anwendungsmöglichkeiten kritische Ansichten, die durch wissenschaftlich begründete Erkenntnisse/Befunde begründet sind, nicht ignorieren zu lassen. Viele negative Beispiele bei falschen Arten und angeblich als KS angenommenen Nebenwirkungen kann auch in der Zukunft Mißverständnisse verbreiten (...Silberverbindungen, Silberoxide, ionisiertes Silber usw.).  Wegen angeblich "...keine wissenschaftliche Studie über KS" gibt es bis Heute noch, sei es bei KS-Befürworter oder KS-Gegner, leider viele Widersprüche über KS-Wirkungen, KS-Arten, KS-Anwendung und KS-Dodiesungen. Einige meinen -Silberionen seien wichtig, sprechen aber über kolloidales Silber. Andere sprechen über kolloidales Silber – stellen aber ionisiertes Silber her.  Der Markt ist mit allen Arten KS überfüllt, was einem Verbraucher ohne professionelle Unterstützung sehr schwierig macht. Es ist sicher auch aus professioneller Sicht sehr schwer bei einigen über KS Begriffen nachvollziehen.   Ich bin kein Chemie-Profi. Mir scheint es aber - es wird auch kaum jemand erklären können – wieso bei Konzentrationen des KS ein mal "ppm" und anderes mal "mg/l" angenommen wird. Ausserdem, als Elektroniker kennt man was man mit z.B. TDS-Meter/PPM-Messgerät messen kann – "ppm" einer Lösung bzw. ionisierter Lauge. Sollte KS als ionisierte Lauge betrachtet werden, die genau so gefährlich wie eine gelöste Silberverbindung(!) ist – das sind doch keine Kolloide! ...Und wenn man bei welchen Seiten auf einige Angaben über die Anwendungsmengen trifft und zugleich - "ppm sei gleich mg/l", dann kann ich, sei es KS-Befürworter-Seten oder KS-Gegner-Seiten, keinem Recht geben und von denen Seiten die Fingen davon weg lassen.  Es steht leider nichts über KS-Konzentrationsangaben in einer Schulmedizin(!) ... oder doch? :angry_10:  
Danke im Voraus! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## esperanza

Hey Leute,  
ich bin neu hier im Forum. Wie wahrscheinlich viele von euch bin ich seit Jahren schwer krank und auf der Suche nach alternativen Möglichkeiten der Heilung. 
Das Thema kolloidales Silber finde ich sehr, sehr interessant. Warum, obwohl es wirksamer und nebenwirkungsfreier als Antibiotika sein soll, es dennoch wenig verbreitet ist, leuchtet mir ja noch ein.
Aber: Es war ja mal, bevor es von Antibiotika "verdrängt" wurde, verbreitet. Warum sind dann aber früher, als das Silber verbreitet war so viele Menschen an Infektionen gestroben oder schwer erkrankt. Warum konnte es sich durch das Penecillin überhaupt verdrängen lassen? 
Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich mich gerne mit Silber behandeln lassen würde. Aber ich hab schon genug Enttäuschungen hinter mir..... 
lg esperanza

----------


## esperanza

@ Mroehre 
Danke für Deinen Beitrag! Ich selbst bin genauso wie Du von der Schulmedizin enttäsucht. Wenn man sich ein Bein gebrochen hat oder sonst irgendwas akutes, offensichtliches hat, mag sie ja gut sein. Aber immer dann, wenn es sich um etwas chronisches handelt oder der Patient es wagt, andere Symptome zu haben, als im Lehrbuch stehen, hat man auf Deutsch gesagt als Patient ausgeschissen. 
Es werden auch keine grösseren Zusammenhänge hergestellt, dafür ist das System nicht ausgerichtet. 
Danke auch für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht mit KS.
Und an alle anderen: 
Es wäre hilfreich für alle User dieses Forums, wenn nicht irgendwelche Ansichten von anderen übernommen werden würden, sondern jeder nur das schreibt, was er auch sicher weiss. An alle, die gegen KS wettern: Habt IHR SELBST damit schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Infos über angebliche Nebenwirkungen findet man im Netz schon zur Genüge. Ein Forum ist aus meiner Sicht nur dann hilfreich, wenn es sich um ERFAHRUNGSAUSTAUSCH handelt, nicht um blossen MEINUNGSAUSTAUSCH. Meine persönliche Meinung. 
gruß esperanza

----------


## esperanza

@Teetante 
Nur eine Frage an Dich: Hast Du jemals selbst KS angewandt oder kennst jemanden persönlich, bei dem es nicht geholfen hat. Wenn ja, warte ich auf einen Bericht. Wenn nicht, wäre es schön, wenn Du Dich dazu nicht mehr äussern würdest. Wenn nämlich KS wirklich hilft, und davon gehe ich aus, machst Du Dich durch Deine Negativ-Werbung ohne jegliche Erfahrung mitschuldig an Patienten, die dadurch abgeschreckt werden, für die es aber eine Chance wäre!! Darum: Warnungen wurden schon genug ausgesprochen. Sowohl Warnungen als auch Empfehlungen sollten aber von Menschen ausgesprochen werden, die Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben oder Studien dazu gemacht haben etc. Du gehörst scheinbar weder zur Einen, noch zur Anderen Sorte. Weshalb machst Du dann hier Wirbel im Forum und greifst Leute an? Das ist keine Spielwiese für streitsüchtige Menschen die glauben, zu allem eine Meinung haben zu müssen sondern hier suchen teilweise schwerkranke Menschen ernsthaften Rat. 
lg esperanza

----------


## Muschel

Wow, Esperanza, ich bin beeindruckt! 
3 Beiträge hier im Forum und schon möchtest Du hier Usern verbieten zu schreiben, nur weil sie evtl. eine andere Meinung haben als die, die Du gerne lesen würdest.  
Wirklich beeindruckende Beiträge, ich bin ganz sprachlos von soviel Netiquette. 
[QUOTEAber: Es war ja mal, bevor es von Antibiotika "verdrängt" wurde, verbreitet. *Warum sind dann aber früher, als das Silber verbreitet war so viele Menschen an Infektionen gestroben oder schwer erkrankt.* Warum konnte es sich durch das Penecillin überhaupt verdrängen lassen?[/QUOTE] 
Warum wohl?  
Btw, Teetante ist gleich Muschel. Also ich.  
Gruß, A.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Esperanza, 
Früher hat man Silber in anderen Verbindungen verwand. Das Problem bestand darin, dass man oft nicht den nötigen "Wirkspiegel" erreichen konnte. Aber es gibt auch Berichte von durchaus erfolgreichen Behandlungen. 
Die heutige Technologie hat da ganz andere Möglichkeiten. Wenn Du mal unter Nanopartikeln nachliest, erreicht man durch die Oberflächenvergrößerung der Verwendung ganz kleiner Partikel ein "mehr" an Wirksamkeit. 
Du würdest gern mehr Erfahrungsberichte lesen. Dazu empfehle ich Dir, Deine Diagnose in Verbindung mit kolloidalem Silber einzugeben. Falls da zu viele Treffer bei rauskommen, kannst Du noch zusätzlich Erfahrungsbericht mit eingeben. Dann nochmal nachschauen, ob die user gerade ganz "neu" sind. Dann ist wieder Mißtrauen angebracht, weil es dann wiederum eine Verkaufsmasche sein könnte. 
Innerhalb dieses Forums sind Erfahrungsberichte zu diesem Thema scheinbar nicht so erwünscht. Den letzten kannst Du hier nachlesen: http://www.patientenfragen.net/alter...html#post41608 
Solova wurde daraufhin gesperrt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

> Das ist keine Spielwiese für streitsüchtige Menschen die glauben, zu allem eine Meinung haben zu müssen sondern hier suchen *teilweise schwerkranke Menschen ernsthaften Rat*.

 Da haben Sie recht, Esperanza. 
Deshalb erhalten Sie hier Rat, der wissenschaftsmedizinischen Ansprüchen genügt. 
Für Quacksalber ist da kein Platz.  
Bezüglich der sinnvollen Verwendung von Silberpräparaten -in Wundverbänden- ist in den Beiträgen alles gesagt, das gleiche gilt für die untaugliche/bedenkliche innere Anwendung als "Alternative" zu Antibiotika. 
Die von der Fachfrau für phanatasiegestützte, gedankenfreie Heilkunde angesprochene Nanotechnologie sorgt allerhöchstens dafür, dass die innere Anwendung noch schneller zu Vergiftungen führt.   
Bitte informieren Sie sich über die Links aus Beitrag 152 über die Wirkmechanismen und Gefahren im Umgang mit kolloidalem Silber.  
Nebenher:   

> Es wäre hilfreich für alle User dieses Forums, wenn nicht irgendwelche Ansichten von anderen übernommen werden würden, sondern jeder nur das schreibt, was er auch sicher weiss.

 Sie müssen nicht unbedingt Arsen einnehmen, um zu "erfahren", dass das Zeug Sie umbringt. 
Manchmal hat es Vorteile, sich auf das Wissen der Fachleute zu verlassen.   
Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## mroehre

Hallo, diese Buchempfehlung hätte ich gerne.
ich meine die zur wirkung des kolloidalen silbers.
grüße,
Michael 
war an ulrike 2000 gerichtet....

----------


## mroehre

> @Ulrike 2000  Ich muss Sie, Ulrike, wegen meinen "Selbstversuch" beruhigen. Ich habe es mit kolloidalem und auf keinem Fall mit ionisiertem Silber versucht. Werde jedem, der nicht in KS-Qualität überzeugt ist oder aus sonstigen Gründen, solche Versuche abraten! ...mit ionisiertem Silber o.ä. sowieso!   @*.* an alle als Med. Personal im Forum.  Es freut mich sehr über positive Tendenz durch Durchsetzungsvermögen der wissenschaftlichen Studien (KS) sich doch zu behaupten. Ist auch sehr wichtig im Sinne einer vernünftiger und in einem medizinischen Bereich KS-Anwendungsmöglichkeiten kritische Ansichten, die durch wissenschaftlich begründete Erkenntnisse/Befunde begründet sind, nicht ignorieren zu lassen. Viele negative Beispiele bei falschen Arten und angeblich als KS angenommenen Nebenwirkungen kann auch in der Zukunft Mißverständnisse verbreiten (...Silberverbindungen, Silberoxide, ionisiertes Silber usw.).  Wegen angeblich "...keine wissenschaftliche Studie über KS" gibt es bis Heute noch, sei es bei KS-Befürworter oder KS-Gegner, leider viele Widersprüche über KS-Wirkungen, KS-Arten, KS-Anwendung und KS-Dodiesungen. Einige meinen -Silberionen seien wichtig, sprechen aber über kolloidales Silber. Andere sprechen über kolloidales Silber – stellen aber ionisiertes Silber her.  Der Markt ist mit allen Arten KS überfüllt, was einem Verbraucher ohne professionelle Unterstützung sehr schwierig macht. Es ist sicher auch aus professioneller Sicht sehr schwer bei einigen über KS Begriffen nachvollziehen.   Ich bin kein Chemie-Profi. Mir scheint es aber - es wird auch kaum jemand erklären können – wieso bei Konzentrationen des KS ein mal "ppm" und anderes mal "mg/l" angenommen wird. Ausserdem, als Elektroniker kennt man was man mit z.B. TDS-Meter/PPM-Messgerät messen kann – "ppm" einer Lösung bzw. ionisierter Lauge. Sollte KS als ionisierte Lauge betrachtet werden, die genau so gefährlich wie eine gelöste Silberverbindung(!) ist – das sind doch keine Kolloide! ...Und wenn man bei welchen Seiten auf einige Angaben über die Anwendungsmengen trifft und zugleich - "ppm sei gleich mg/l", dann kann ich, sei es KS-Befürworter-Seten oder KS-Gegner-Seiten, keinem Recht geben und von denen Seiten die Fingen davon weg lassen.  Es steht leider nichts über KS-Konzentrationsangaben in einer Schulmedizin(!) ... oder doch? 
> Danke im Voraus!

 Hallo ppm sind parts per million, also millionstel anteile, normalerweise massenanteile.
mg/ml wären etwa tausendstel massenanteile, da ein ml Wasser etwa 1 gramm wiegt.
1mg/ml entspräche somit etwa 1000ppm! somit wäre ein ppm also (1mg/ml)/1000.
mg/l sind somit identsich zu ppm. 
Übrigens wird jedes kolloide schwermetall auch eine Gleichgewichtskonzentration an Ionen erzeugen. Ich hab ja vor einem Jahr schonmal drauf hingewiesen, dass Silberionen in Systemen mit Reduktionsmitteln-und somit auch im menschlichen Körper- ruck zuck zu elementarem Silber reduziert werden.
Bei sehr geringen Konzentrationen müssten eigentlich dabei Kolloide entstehen. Bei höheren Konzentrationen könnten gewiss einlagerungsfähige Silberpartikel entstehen.  
Was ich damit sagen will. Ich persönlich glaube nicht dass geringe Konzentrationen von Silberionen (ppm-Bereich) schädlich sein können oder die Wirkung eines Silberkolloids schmälern können.

----------


## Patientenschubser

btw:
[Ironie an] _auf Grund magischer Einwirkung von obskuren Mitteln, die mit der Hilfe von silbernen Hämmern in den Körper getrieben wurden, wurde aus Ulrike2000 Justitia, oder so ähnlich._[/Ironie aus] 
Spaß beiseite Ulrike2000 hat sich unter dem Namen Justitia einen neuen Account angelegt.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Michael, 
das Buch heißt: Immun mit kolloidalem Silber und ist von Josef Pies. Dieser ist Naturwissenschaftler, studierte Biologie und promovierte in dem Fach Zytologie (Zellbiologie). 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

Aufgrund des gegebenen Anlasses: 
Für das von der Foristin Ulrike 2000 (heute Justitia) als Referenz genannte Büchlein von *Dr. Josef Pies* gehört m. E die *Quacksalberwarnung* ausgesprochen.   Schon allein deswegen, weil der Autor die *prophylaktische* (also vorbeugende, ohne vorliegende Erkrankung) vorgenommene Einnahme von Silberpräparaten empfiehlt, obwohl die *Anreicherung von Silber* in Organen eindeutig beschrieben ist. 
Es gibt wohl keinen sicheren Weg, sich eine Argyrie (1) einzuhandeln.   Weiterhin sind in dem Traktat ein Unzahl sachlicher Fehler, Widersprüche und Fehlschlüsse zu finden.   Interessant ist übrigens, dass von Dr. Josef *Pies* nicht eine einzige wissenschaftliche Arbeit zu finden ist, weder die Dissertation, noch der kleinste Aufsatz. Nichts, was nur ansatzweise den Verdacht aufkommen ließe, dass es sich um einen forschenden Wissenschaftler handelt.  
Noch interessanter als der wissenschaftliche Nobody Pies, ist aber der Hinweis des Verlags in dessen Traktätchen:    

> Dieses Buch dient der Information über Methoden der Gesundheitsvorsorge und Selbsthilfe.  *Wer sie anwendet, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.*  Autor und Verlag beabsichtigen nicht, Diagnosen zu stellen oder Therapieempfehlungen zu geben.  *Die hier* *beschriebenen Verfahren sind nicht als Ersatz für professionelle* *medizinische Behandlung bei gesundheitlichen Beschwerden zu* *verstehen.*

 Klingt wirklich überzeugen, oder ?  
Pianoman (Mod.)  (1) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argyrie

----------


## mishel

> Hallo ppm sind parts per million, also millionstel anteile, normalerweise massenanteile.
> mg/ml wären etwa tausendstel massenanteile, da ein ml Wasser etwa 1 gramm wiegt.
> 1mg/ml entspräche somit etwa 1000ppm! somit wäre ein ppm also (1mg/ml)/1000.
> mg/l sind somit identsich zu ppm.

 Entschuldigung! Ich habe leider nichts daraus verstanden.  :Huh?:

----------


## Patientenschubser

schau mal hier da wird es deutlich besser und umfangreicher erklärt.  klick mich

----------


## mishel

Danke! 
Zitat aus dieser Seite:
"Auch bei gleicher Dichte der gelösten Stoffe ist die Gleichung ppm = mg/l nicht immer genau und ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. " 
Silber und Wasser haben keine gleiche Dichte. Im Bezug auf kolloidales Silber PPM ist lediglich nur eine Zahl pro eine Million Wassermolekülen = ein Teil (Zahl) pro 1000 000 Wassermolekülen. Ist eine Gleichung ppm=mg/l in diesem Fall nicht korrekt?
Gruss!

----------


## mishel

> Hey Leute,  
> ich bin neu hier im Forum. Wie wahrscheinlich viele von euch bin ich seit Jahren schwer krank und auf der Suche nach alternativen Möglichkeiten der Heilung.

 Es wäre durch Arztpersonalien in diesem Forum nicht professionell eine Anwendung durch kolloidales Silber zu empfehln. Diese werden auch solchen Rat durch "erfahrene Personen" in solcher Frage "abschrecken". Die Ärzte werden Ihr leben in Schutz nehmen. Es ist auch gut so! Deswegen haben wir auch vertrauen an Ärzte.  Sollte kolloidales Silber doch einige gute im Gesundheitswesen Eigenschaften haben, es fehlen meist dafür medizinische Studien, die einen professionellen Rat für solche Anwendung erlauben.  Alles anderes, was eine Anwendung des kolloidalen Silbers betrifft, sind eigene Entscheidungen, Überlegungen und Risiken. Ich habe in meinen darüber Erfahrungen auch auf Meinung und Warnungen der Ärzte eine Rücksicht genommen. Diese sind wirklich gut zu wissen!  Ich habe mich in fragen über kolloidales Silbers auf Erfahrungen eines Heilpraktikers und meine eigene sogenannte "Forschungen"(lesen, lesen und lesen) über kolloidales Silber verlassen. Meine persönliche Meinung darüber – kolloidales Silber hat sicher eine Zukunft. Ich hoffe auf baldige medizinische Studien darüber, die für Ärzte hilfreich werden.  Gruss! :Smiley:  
PS
Sollten Sie hier Ihre langjährige Beschwerde/Krankheit schildern, mag sein es wird auf anderem Wege geholfen – ohne eine Notwendigkeit in alternative Medizin.

----------


## brigitte336

Hallo Maggie, 
warum jagst Du dem "Kollodialem Silberwasser" nach ? Nimm doch die gleiche Kraft und finde heraus was Dir die Entzündung im Zahnbereich zeigen will. Ich bin mir sicher das ist viel spannender, herauszufinden was sich bei Dir so entzündet hat und was Dir der Zahn mit der Entzündung sagen will. 
Gruß Brigitte336

----------


## mishel

> mg/l sind somit identsich zu ppm.

 Bezüglich meiner Frage ppm = mg/l (!!!?) Ich habe noch nicht alle deine Beiträge durchgelesen. Dabei fielen mir auf von dir und ohne Übertreibung sehr grosse angenommene K.S.-Mengen (mg/l) pro Tag. Sollte man durch ppm-Wert und atomaren Massenvergleich des Silbers und Wassers die tatsächliche Silbermenge berücksichtigen, sind die Werte viel höher. Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind nicht die Mengen, sondern Qualität der Silberkolloiden wichtig. Es sind dabei viel kleinere Mengen mit gleichen und auch viel schnelleren Ergebnissen zu rechnen. Es stimmt - kolloidales Silber scheint tatsächlich leichten gelb-goldenen Farbton zu haben. (...bei braun  kann auch Silberoxyd sein).   Ich lese mal diene Beiträge weiter... Danke und Gruss! :Smiley:

----------


## mishel

> Ich lese mal diene Beiträge weiter...

 @*.* Ich möchte mich für viele Beiträge mehrerer Befürworter für und über kolloidales Silber in diesem Forum bedanken.   Meinerseits kann ich viele gute Eigenschaften des kolloidales Silbers aus eigenen Erfahrungen und nicht nur als vielfältiger Antibiotika, Schmerzlinderungsmittel und als universales Mittel im Gesundheitsbereich bestätigen. Kolloidales Silber beschleunigt eigene Abwehrstärke des Körpers und verbessert damit eigene Immunsystem. Bei gutem Gesundheitszustand und grossen Einnahmen des kolloidalen Silbers aus eigene Erfahrung sind diese Mengen durch Körper nicht als Fremdkörper erkannt. Es sind dabei keine Reaktionen oder Veränderungen zu erkennen gewesen. Bei Erkrankungen (Erkälting, Grippe usw.) im Gegenteil beschleunigen diese Einnamen die Abwehrreaktion mit phänomenaler Wirkung(!) und in vielen "Fällen" durch rechtzeitige Anwendung bricht eine Erkrankung nicht aus. Bei genügender Anwendungsmenge des kolloidales Silber während starker Erkältung lässt sich schon nach einige Minuten eine rasche Verbesserung des gesamten Zustandes des Körpers spürbar feststellen... usw.  *Ich möchte aber über was Anderes...* Nicht nur in Bücher von Josef Pies über kolloidales Silber ist es als Hilfsmittel, Experimentelles Wasser usw. dargestellt. Selbstverständlich wird es kein Autor kolloidales Silber als Heilmittel oder Arzneimittel einstufen und sich damit strafbar machen. Durch - "keine Studie über kolloidales Silber" gibt es auch keine Anwendungsempfehlungen oder fest geschriebene Dosierungen. Jeder ist leider auf sich selbst und ohne ärztliche Unterstützung angewiesen.  In einigen Bücher über kolloidales Silber gibt es eine Meinung des Autors: " kolloidales Silber nicht wissen zu wollen ist dumm. Gegen kolloidales Silber zu kämpfen ist ein Verbrechen"  Ich mochte nicht wie einige Befürworter in diesem Forum "gekreuzigt" werden (Ulrike 2000, solova, ...usw.). Ich hoffe auf gesunden Verstand, Intelligenz und grosse Kenntnisse der Ärzte dieses Mittel (kolloidales Silber) unter der Lupe zu nehmen. Es gibt kein Grund in diesem Forum irgendeine Werbung dieses Produktes zu machen. Es gibt jedoch ein Grund unsere Erfahrungen in gute Hände zu geben, die es mitnehmen und vielen Menschen damit helfen werden.  Mit Hoffnung für Alle! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Muschel

> . Gegen kolloidales Silber zu kämpfen ist ein Verbrechen"

 Dann bin ich gerne eine Verbrecherin! 
Was ein Geschwurbel, hatten wir ja hier länger nicht. *seufz*

----------


## mishel

> Es war ja mal, bevor es von Antibiotika "verdrängt" wurde, verbreitet. Warum sind dann aber früher, als das Silber verbreitet war so viele Menschen an Infektionen gestroben oder schwer erkrankt. Warum konnte es sich durch das Penecillin überhaupt verdrängen lassen?

 Früher sind bei Anwendungen im Gesundheitsbereich hauptsächlich Silberverbindungen oder ionisiertses Silber benutzt. Eine Herstellung des kolloidalen Silbers, wie es heute zu Tage durch Weiterentwicklung der Herstellungstechnologie verbreitet ist, ist damals noch kaum bekannt gewesen. Durch einige Erfolge aber gleichzeitige hohe Nebenwirkungsrate nach Anwendung einer Silberverbindung oder ionisierten Silber, die bis Heute immer noch als Nebenwirkung kolloidalen Silbers dargestellt werden, lies es sich durch neu erfundenen Penicillin verdrängen.  Heute scheinen leider andere Gründe dafür sein... – "Keine medizinische Studie"! ...und ähnliche Meinungen spielen dafür auch eine Rolle: :h_hit_3:   

> Dann bin ich gerne eine Verbrecherin!

 ... Es ist sicher nicht einzige Meinung auch in diesem Forum.  Man kann es auch nachvollziehen... Leider!

----------


## mishel

> Ich persönlich glaube nicht dass geringe Konzentrationen von Silberionen (ppm-Bereich) schädlich sein können... .

 Stimme zu. Viele Lebensmittel beinhalten zum Teil auch Silber in Form einer Silberverbindung, die beim Auflösen im Wasser auch Silberionen darstellt.  Es könnte allerdings zwischen kolloidalen und ionisierten Silber Differenzen gesetzt werden. Bei Einnahmen des "kolloidalen" Sibers, das zu grössten Anteil als ionisiertes Silbers ist, werden Silberionen und zerfallene instabile Kolloide im Magen durch Magensäure, die zum grossen Teil Salzsäure beinhalten, zu schwer lösbarem Silberchlorid gebunden. Durch Neigung solcher Verbindung sich an der Hautoberfläche oder in Körperorganen ablagern und bei hohen Konzentrationen grössere Kristalle bilden ist eine Einnahme mit hohe Dosis des ionisierten Silbers nicht ungefährlich.  Es gibt leider viele Hersteller und Anbieter, die kaum einen Unterschied daran sehen.  Gruss  :Zwinker:   PS – ...ähnlich wie "solova" kenne ich deutsche Grammatik als Fremdsprache und war dabei nicht begabt. Sollte es bei mir auch schwierig zu lesen sein, bitte um Verständnis.

----------


## mishel

Seite 16, Beitrag N°154:  

> Laut diesem link soll es Studien aus Los Angeles geben. *http://www.deam.de/verfa/00117.htm* Wie ich da jetzt rankommen soll, weiß ich aber auch nicht.

 ...man kann damit tatsächlich viel anfangen! :s_thumbup:   Viele Fragen der Forumsteilnehmer, die eine professionelle Aufklärung rund um kolloidalen Silber erwarten, sind durch diese Seite und durch Heilpraktiker vor Ort, die in vorgeschlagener Seite leicht zu finden sind, möglich.  Danke Ulrike 2000 (bzw. Justitia)  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ...man kann damit tatsächlich viel anfangen! Viele Fragen der Forumsteilnehmer, die eine professionelle Aufklärung rund um kolloidalen Silber erwarten, sind durch diese Seite und durch Heilpraktiker vor Ort, die in vorgeschlagener Seite leicht zu finden sind, möglich.

 Soso mir hat es garnichts erklärt!
Es ist Geschwaffel das nicht nachvollzogen werden kann! 
Beispiele gefällig?   

> d.h. am besten          unverdünnt oder mit Wasser verdünnt getrunken

 Cool HAHAHA wasn nu? Da es zu den Mahlzeiten genommen werden soll wird es ohnehin verdünnt!   

> Soll kolloidales            Silber im Dickdarm wirksam werden, muss es möglichst schnell mit            viel Wasser getrunken werden, damit es nicht vorher schon vollständig            resorbiert wird. Anschließend kann es sinnvoll sein, die Darmflora            durch Joghurt o.ä. wieder zu regenerieren.

 Es ist völlig unerheblich wie schnell etwas getrunken wird im Magen kommt alles zusammen und wird von dort aus dem Verdauungstrakt Stück für Stück zu geführt! Da die Flüssigkeitsresorption bereits im Dünndarm beginnt kommt im Dickdarm nicht mehr viel an! Im Dickdarm werden die *unverdaulichen* Nahrungsrückstände noch eingedickt! Die Flüssigkeitsresorption im dickdarm liegt bei ca 500 ml pro Tag!    

> überhaupt in diesem          Jahrhundert auf diesem Planeten lebt, hat höchstwahrscheinlich ein          gewisses Quantum an Quecksilber aufgenommen. Unser Körper mag Silber,          aber er haßt Quecksilber

 In früheren Zeiten wurde Quecksilber in der Medizin eingesetzt!!!! Weil es doch sooooo erfolgreich gegen alles Hilft... welche Paralleleln kann ich den da jetzt sehen? *grübel*
btw Mein Körper mag kein Silber, Ringe/ Ketten laufen bei mir sofort schwarz an! 
Mir graust bei dem was ich da lesen musste! Es ist übrings in KEINEM Satz eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung aufgeführt die nachweisen könnte das Kolloidales Silber wirken soll!
Also in keinster Weise eine "professionelle Aufklärung", wie du es gerne haben möchtest! 
Übrings ist der Autor der "Geschichte" und Betreiber der Seite ein freier Jornalist!
Was soll mir eine Heilpraktiker erklären? Das KS spirituell wirksam ist! HAHAHA. 
Die Seite ist völliger Blödsinn!

----------


## mishel

> Übrings ist der Autor der "Geschichte" und Betreiber der Seite ein freier Jornalist!

 Sicher stellen solche Seiten nicht unbedingt professionelle Ärzte oder Heilpraktiker her. Die Seite ist als allgemeine Auskunft über kolloidales Silber mit Möglichkeit sich einen professionellen Heilpraktiker vor Ort aufzusuchen.  Meine nicht professionelle Meinung über von Ptientenschubser gestellte Fragen: Je nach "Notwendigkeit" & Konzentration des kolloidalen Silbers ist die Anwendung mal verdünnt (Magen, Darm, Blutkreislauf usw.) oder pur (zu Mahlzeiten oder Gurgeln, Nasen-, Augen- und Ohrentropfen) anzuwenden. Auf jedem Fall bei inneren Einnahmen ist viel Wasser angesagt, weil kolloidales Silber möglichst schneller den Magen ( wegen Magensäure) passieren soll und notwendige Bereiche erreichen kann (vom Ptientenschubser beigefügte Zitat:- "damit es nicht vorher schon vollständig resorbiert wird"). Sollte Dickdarm erreicht werden, ist es zu den Mahlzeiten und pur sicher wirksamer.   

> In früheren Zeiten wurde Quecksilber in der Medizin eingesetzt!!!!

  Ich wüsste nichts davon, ausser - Amalgam, der bis vor Kurzem als Zahnplomben benutzt worden ist, beinhaltet auch Quecksilber, was zur Quecksilbervergiftung könnte.  

> Also in keinster Weise eine "professionelle Aufklärung",

  dafür ist es auf dieser Seite durch Zusatzoptionen einen Heilpraktiker vor Ort zu finden möglich.  Ich kann die Zweifel von Patientenschubser – "wie kann ein Produkt ohne Wissenschaftliche Studie ernst genommen werden?" nachvollziehen. Ich habe mal häufig mir auch die gleiche Frage gestellt. Durch eigene positive Erfahrungen mit kolloidalem Silber stelle ich mir die Frage kaum mehr. Angst von einer Schweinegrippe? Ich lache darüber und lasse auf mich zukommen... .  Ich hoffe wir lachen darüber eines Tages zusammen! Gruss!  
PS  

> Mein Körper mag kein Silber, Ringe/ Ketten laufen bei mir sofort schwarz an!

 Bei Herz- und Kreislauproblemen ist dieses Phänomen bekannt. Mag sein Sterlingsilber wird weniger anlaufen. Aber, auf jedem Fall ist besser sich untersuchen lassen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja solch eine Antwort habe ich erwartet!   

> Bei Herz- und Kreislauproblemen ist dieses Phänomen bekannt. Mag sein Sterlingsilber wird weniger anlaufen. Aber, auf jedem Fall ist besser sich untersuchen lassen.

 Woher kommt den diese Erkenntnis?
Ich lasse mich regelmäßig untersuchen! Herz-/ Kreislauf usw... bisher bin ich völlig gesund ausser meinem Bandscheibenvorfall vor ein paar Jahren.
Da ich sehr viel Sport treibe behaupte ich einfach das sich in den nächsten Jahren auch nicht ändern wird.
Bei meinen Mädchen liegt das Gleiche Problem vor! Die sin ebenfalls Kerngesund!   

> Angst von einer Schweinegrippe? Ich lache darüber und lasse auf mich zukommen

  HAHAHAHA
Wir bedampfen die Welt allumfassend mit KS und alle Probleme sind gelöst HAHAHAHA soviel Unsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört... HAHAHAHA 
Wegen prof. Aufklärung  

> dafür ist es auf dieser Seite durch Zusatzoptionen einen Heilpraktiker vor Ort zu finden möglich.

 Seuftz, Heilpraktiker halte ich für alles Mögliche aber nicht dafür geeignet eine prof Aufklärung egal in welche richtung zu betreiben! Ausserdem bezog sich die erste Aussage sowohl auf die Seite als auch auf die Heilpraktiker! 
[QUOTE][Ich wüsste nichts davon../QUOTE]
Z.B. bei Entzündungen und Hautkrankheiten hat man Quecksilber eingesetzt.
Auch die so heiß geliebte Homoepathie setzt Quecksilber_/ Mercurius ein. _  

> Meine nicht professionelle Meinung über von Ptientenschubser gestellte Fragen: Je nach "Notwendigkeit" & Konzentration des kolloidalen Silbers ist die Anwendung mal *verdünnt (Magen, Darm, Blutkreislauf usw.) oder pur (zu Mahlzeiten* oder Gurgeln, Nasen-, Augen- und Ohrentropfen) anzuwenden. Auf jedem Fall bei inneren Einnahmen ist viel Wasser angesagt, weil kolloidales Silber möglichst schneller den Magen ( wegen Magensäure) passieren soll und notwendige Bereiche erreichen kann (vom Ptientenschubser beigefügte Zitat:- "damit es nicht vorher schon vollständig resorbiert wird"). Sollte Dickdarm erreicht werden, ist es zu den Mahlzeiten und pur sicher wirksamer.

 Hä?  Was den nun pur oder verdünnt im Magen/ Darmtrakt? Das verstehe einer...
PUR in die Augen tropfen? 
Es macht nichts wenn du viel trinkst dann haben die Nieren gut was zutun...
Ansonsten ist diese Aussage nonsens!   

> Sicher stellen solche Seiten nicht unbedingt professionelle Ärzte oder Heilpraktiker her. Die Seite ist als allgemeine Auskunft über kolloidales Silber mit Möglichkeit sich einen professionellen Heilpraktiker vor Ort aufzusuchen.

 Diese Seite hat nichts, keine Aussagekraft keinen wirklichen Nutzen.... meine Meinung zu Heilpraktikern habe ich schon kund getan!

----------


## mishel

> Es macht nichts wenn du viel trinkst dann haben die Nieren gut was zutun...

 Übrigens, bei einer Nierenentzündung/Infektion funktioniert es am schnellsten und ohne Nebenwirkungen, die meist durch Antibiotika zu erwarten sind.    

> Was den nun pur oder verdünnt im Magen/ Darmtrakt? Das verstehe einer... PUR in die Augen tropfen?

   Sollten Sie tatsächlich doch mehr zu erfahren wünschen, fragen Sie bei einem Heilpraktiker vor Ort, der kolloidales Silber kennt.    

> Heilpraktiker halte ich für alles Mögliche aber nicht dafür geeignet eine prof Aufklärung egal in welche richtung zu betreiben!  meine Meinung zu Heilpraktikern habe ich schon kund getan!

   Ihre Meinung ist nachvollziehbar. Ich bin für Sie und Ihre Familie wirklich froh, dass Sie keinen Grund eine alternative Medizin in Anspruch zu nehmen haben.   Gruss!

----------


## Muschel

> Übrigens, bei einer Nierenentzündung/Infektion funktioniert es am schnellsten und ohne Nebenwirkungen, die meist durch Antibiotika zu erwarten sind.

 Ich wünsche Ihnen niemals eine Pyelonephritis (auf Deutsch: Nierenbeckenentzündung)!  
Welch ein Unfug, Ihre Aussage.    

> Sollten Sie tatsächlich doch mehr zu erfahren wünschen, fragen Sie bei einem Heilpraktiker vor Ort, der kolloidales Silber kennt.

 *Ironiean* Sollte der Satz besser heißen: Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Ihren Heilpraktiker? *Ironieaus*    

> Ihre Meinung ist nachvollziehbar. Ich bin für Sie und Ihre Familie wirklich froh, dass Sie keinen Grund eine alternative Medizin in Anspruch zu nehmen haben.   Gruss!

 *schwurbel, schwurbel und noch mehr schwurbel* 
Gruß, Muschel

----------


## mishel

> Ich wünsche Ihnen niemals eine Pyelonephritis (auf Deutsch: Nierenbeckenentzündung)!

 Unabhängig von Ihrem Wunsch, habe ich leider schwere Entzündung durchgemacht und nachträglich viele Jahre chronisch darüber gelitten. Sie haben Recht  man kann es keinem wünschen.  

> Welch ein Unfug, Ihre Aussage.

  

> *schwurbel, schwurbel und noch mehr schwurbel*

 Ihre Meinung möchte ich nicht bestreiten  dass ist Ihre Meinung!  Danke,  Gruss

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ah ja nun gehen die "Argumente" aus dann wird man erstmal pampig!?
Oder wie soll ich das verstehen? 
Wir waren doch bei meinen "Herz/ Kreislaufproblemen" hängen geblieben die ich doch habe weil Silber bei mir schwarz wird!
Wieso sollte ich nun eine Nierenbeckenentzündung haben oder bekommen?
Sollte dies so sein dann werde ich den Urologen meines Vertrauens um Rat fragen und mir sicherlich kein Silber einpfeifen!   

> Ich bin für Sie und Ihre Familie wirklich froh, dass Sie keinen Grund eine alternative Medizin in Anspruch zu nehmen haben.

 Nun im Moment sind wir alle Gesund! Wenn sich dies ändert suchen wir unseren Hausarzt auf den wir seit vielen Jahren kennen und schätzen!
Wie du siehst besteht keinen Grund für alternativen Schnickschnack und Hokuspokus... Entweder gesund dann brauche ich/ wir nichts oder krank dann ab zum Arzt! 
Dafür sind die nämlich da und haben jahrelang studiert *und* unterliegen einer Fortbildungspflicht!

----------


## wheelchairpower

@Mishel  

> Aufgrund ihres deutlich zu hohen Silbergehalts können die Produkte, besonders bei Verwendung über längere Zeiträume hinweg, irreversiblen Silberablagerungen (Silberakkumulation) im Organismus verursachen, die u. a. zu Argyrie (Dunkelverfärbung der Haut), Argyrose (lokale Einlagerungen, insbesondere am Auge) und neurologischen Problemen führen können.  Auch in Gefäßen und inneren Organen wie Leber, Nieren, Milz und im Zentralnervensystem lagert sich Silber ab. Dies kann unter anderem zu chronischen Oberbauch-Schmerzen und zentralnervösen Erkrankungen wie Geschmacks- und Gangstörungen, Schwindel- oder Krampfanfällen führen.  Gewarnt werden muss vor der Einnahme vor allem während der Schwangerschaft; eine erhöhte Fehlbildungsrate bei Neugeborenen, deren Mütter während der Schwangerschaft derartige Präparate eingenommen haben, kann aufgrund der Silberablagerungen nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Quelle

----------


## mishel

> Wir waren doch bei meinen "Herz/ Kreislaufproblemen" hängen geblieben die ich doch habe weil Silber bei mir schwarz wird!
> Wieso sollte ich nun eine Nierenbeckenentzündung haben oder bekommen?

 Verstehe ich leider auch nicht, wie Sie zu diesem Schluß kamen?   

> Entweder gesund dann brauche ich/ wir nichts oder krank dann ab zum Arzt! 
> Dafür sind die nämlich da und haben jahrelang studiert *und* unterliegen einer Fortbildungspflicht!

 Sollte sich tatsächlich was in meiner Gesundheit "ändern", sicher gehe ich zum Hausarzt. Nun bin ich froh seine wertvolle Zeit nicht in Anspruch zu nehmen. Übrigens, er freut sich für meinen guten Gesundheitszustand.  Hoffentlich Sie auch!  Danke, Gruss 
PS
@wheelchairpower 
Zitat aus von Ihnen vorgeschlagener Seite: 
Kolloidales Silber ist laut Bundesinstitut für Arzneimittel und Medizinprodukte ein Arzneimittel nach den Bestimmungen des Arzneimittelgesetzes   :Huh?: !!! 
Danke,
Gruss

----------


## Muschel

> Nun bin ich froh seine wertvolle Zeit nicht in Anspruch zu nehmen. Übrigens, er freut sich für meinen guten Gesundheitszustand.  Danke, Gruss

 Aha. Welch eine Aussage! *tiefaufseufze* 
Schieben Sie Ihren guten Gesundheitszustand auf Ihren Hausarzt oder auf das kolloidale Silber?

----------


## wheelchairpower

> @wheelchairpower 
> Zitat aus von Ihnen vorgeschlagener Seite: 
> Kolloidales Silber ist laut Bundesinstitut für Arzneimittel und Medizinprodukte ein Arzneimittel nach den Bestimmungen des Arzneimittelgesetzes  !!!

 Ebenso kann man auch lesen:   

> Präparaten sind kolloidale Silber–Fertigarzneimittel *kaum* noch in Apotheken erhältlich und müssen daher in *Ausnahmefällen rezepturmäßig* hergestellt werden. Einziges in Deutschland erhältliches und apothekenpflichtiges Fertigarzneimittel gegen Gastritis, welches kolloidales Silber 2.500 ppm (= 250 mg/100 g) enthält, ist Gastrarctin® N von der Firma Serumwerk Bernburg. Es ist außerdem in Silbersulfadiazin zur Behandlung von Brandwunden enthalten.

 Und was sagt man nun? Diese Zeug gibt es nur für wenige Krankheiten und nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Für alle anderen Selbstheilungsversuche nicht!

----------


## mishel

@mischel Patienteschubser hat sicher Recht:  

> Dafür sind die nämlich da und haben jahrelang studiert *und* unterliegen einer Fortbildungspflicht!

   Hoffentlich haben Sie, mischel, nichts gegen Zitat aus für Sie vorgeschlagener Seite:  Kolloidales Silber ist laut Bundesinstitut für Arzneimittel und Medizinprodukte ein Arzneimittel nach den Bestimmungen des Arzneimittelgesetzes  Danke, Gruss

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
hier mal ein link http://www.americanbiotechlabs.com/c...imonyMenu.html 
Es gibt durchaus wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen. Es werden z.B. hier Differenzierungen getroffen die a) die Größe der Nanopartikel betreffen und b) die ppm Konzentrationen. Unter diesem link findet man auch Angaben, bei welchem Keim sich welche Konzentration bewährt hat. (Natürlich auch MRSA oder andere resistente Keime)
Allgemein möchte ich sagen, dass Silber auf Keime wirkt, ist doch wohl wissenschaftlich anerkannt. Ich habe noch Niemanden gefunden, der das Gegenteil behauptet. Die Fragen der Dosierung betreffend und der Einfluß durch unterschiedliche Partikelgrößen müssen natürlich noch genauer untersucht werden, um möglichst optimale Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Hieran hat die Pharmaindustrie kein Interesse (verständlicher Weise, denn wer sägt schon gern an dem Ast,auf dem er sitzt).
Wenn ich jetzt eine potenziell schädliche Wirkung beim Verwenden von Silber einer potentiell schädlichen Wirkung eines Antibiotikums gegenüberstelle, finde ich bei jeder Eingabe mit der Kombination Todesfolge Treffer. (Erythromycin-Todesfolge,Penicillin-Todesfolge.....)
Zu dem Ergebnis Silber könnte "gefährlicher" als die Anwendung eines Antibiotikums sein, kann ich daher nicht gelangen.
Auch in diesem Forum gibt es posts, dass der ein oder andere user keine AB verträgt. Eine Alternative wurde und wird ihm aber nicht genannt, da herrscht  dann Schweigen im Walde.
Es gibt resistente Keime. Ein Problem was im Zunehmen begriffen ist. Ich sehe nicht ein , dass es wirksame Mittel gibt, deren Anwendungen aber nicht propagiert werden sollen, weil sie nicht Pharmakonform sind. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> @mischel Patienteschubser hat sicher Recht:   Hoffentlich haben Sie, mischel, nichts gegen Zitat aus für Sie vorgeschlagener Seite:  Kolloidales Silber ist laut Bundesinstitut für Arzneimittel und Medizinprodukte ein Arzneimittel nach den Bestimmungen des Arzneimittelgesetzes  Danke, Gruss

 Meinten Sie mich? 
Ich heiße *Muschel*, habe aber die Seite nicht verlinkt.  
Sondern mich über Ihre doch teilweise sehr sonderbaren Aussagen hier geäußert.  
Lesen hilft! Vielleicht ja auch ein weiteres Anwendunsgebiet für KS?  :emot33_zipped:  
Gruß, M.

----------


## mishel

Gastrarctin , =2500mg/l.  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Bleiben wir lieber bei Tema "kolloidales Silber". 
Danke,
Gruss

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Gastrarctin , =2500mg/l. 
> Bleiben wir lieber bei Tema "kolloidales Silber". 
> Danke,
> Gruss

 Gehört zum Thema, denn Gastrarctin® N enthält die Wirkstoffe kolloidales Silber... Quelle

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Hallo, 
>   Ich habe noch Niemanden gefunden, der das Gegenteil behauptet.  
> Liebe Grüße Ulrike

 Wer von deinem Umfeld sollte das tun? Ich denke mir, dass sind alles solche Anhänger von Homöopathie süchtigen. Die daran glauben und viel Geld investieren! Ob sie sich mit KS selber schaden oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Stimmts Frau Dr. Internet?

----------


## mishel

> Gehört zum Thema, denn Gastrarctin® N enthält die Wirkstoffe kolloidales Silber... Quelle

 2500mg/l  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: Es steht auch in der Beschreibung - *Silber (kolloidalal),* ... und kolloidales Silber reicht es voll mit 20mg/l 
Gruss

----------


## wheelchairpower

> 2500mg/l Es steht auch in der Beschreibung - *Silber (kolloidalal),* ...
> Gruss

 
Da steht bei mir aber Silber kolloidal... nicht dein Kolloidalal

----------


## Muschel

> 2500mg/l Es steht auch in der Beschreibung - *Silber (kolloidalal),* ... und kolloidales Silber reicht es voll mit 20mg/l 
> Gruss

 Jetzt möchte ich aber doch zu gerne mal wissen, wofür Sie das nehmen oder wogegen? 
Diese Frage kommt alleine schon auf, wenn ich die abwehrende Haltung zu 2500 mg/l von Ihnen sehe.  
Also ein "Zuviel" schadet dann doch? 
Wo wir dann doch wieder bei der verlinkten Seite von Wheelchairpower wären... :Grin:

----------


## Muschel

> Wenn ich jetzt eine potenziell schädliche Wirkung beim Verwenden von Silber einer potentiell schädlichen Wirkung eines Antibiotikums gegenüberstelle, finde ich bei jeder Eingabe mit der Kombination Todesfolge Treffer. (Erythromycin-Todesfolge,Penicillin-Todesfolge.....)

 Aha. Hast Du auch mal ergooglet wieviel Todesfälle es genau gab im Gegensatz zu geheilten Patienten nach AB-Einnahme?   

> Zu dem Ergebnis Silber könnte "gefährlicher" als die Anwendung eines Antibiotikums sein, kann ich daher nicht gelangen.

 Du nicht, ich schon.    

> Auch in diesem Forum gibt es posts, dass der ein oder andere user keine AB verträgt. Eine Alternative wurde und wird ihm aber nicht genannt, da herrscht  dann Schweigen im Walde.

 Ulrike, ich kenne keinen Menschen, der auf alle und damit meine ich restlos alle AB, die es gibt auf der Welt, allergisch oder mit Unverträglichkeiten reagiert.  
Es gibt die Alternative, die bestehende Unverträglichkeit auf ein AB mit dem Wechsel auf ein anderes AB aus der Welt zu räumen und nebenbei die Krankheit noch mit.  
Schweigen im Walde würde ich das nicht nennen...   

> Es gibt resistente Keime. Ein Problem was im Zunehmen begriffen ist. Ich sehe nicht ein , dass es wirksame Mittel gibt, deren Anwendungen aber nicht propagiert werden sollen, weil sie nicht Pharmakonform sind. 
> Liebe Grüße Ulrike

 Mit diesem Absatz beweist Du mal wieder, daß Du von der Materie keine Ahnung hast. 
Weiterhin fröhliches Googlen, Frau Dr. med. Suchmaschine! 
Gruß, Muschel

----------


## mishel

Beim Wort "Justitia" kann ich in der Zukunft mich sicher nicht vertippen! Danke Justitia für dein Beitrag N°190, Seite 19  :s_thumbup:   Hochachtungsvoll!!! Und liebe Grüsse! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Muschel

> Beim Wort "Justitia" kann ich in der Zukunft mich sicher nicht vertippen! Danke Justitia für dein Beitrag N°190, Seite 19   Hochachtungsvoll!!! Und liebe Grüsse!

 Es wäre nett, wenn außer Danksagungen auch nochmal die Antwort auf meine Fragen kommen würde.  
Zur Erinnerung:   

> Jetzt möchte ich aber doch zu gerne mal wissen, wofür Sie das nehmen oder wogegen? 
> Diese Frage kommt alleine schon auf, wenn ich die abwehrende Haltung zu 2500 mg/l von Ihnen sehe.  
> Also ein "Zuviel" schadet dann doch? 
> Wo wir dann doch wieder bei der verlinkten Seite von Wheelchairpower wären...

----------


## wheelchairpower

@Muschel: 
Wer etwas nicht versteht, kann nicht mit Antworten dienen. Daher bekommst du keine von Mishel und auch Schubser wird nie eine richtige Antwort von ihr bekommen.

----------


## mishel

@Muschel Kleinste Silberkolloide (Clusterkolloide) können nicht ohne Zusatzstoffe bei 2500mg/l durchs Wasser gehalten werden. Deswegen meiner Vermutung her – das sind supergrosse Kolloide, die keine effektive "Kontaktfläche" bilden und sind wirkungsloss. Und bei Zusatzstoffen?! Da bin ich immer noch vorsichtiger – (Silbervirbindungen?!)  Gruss

----------


## Muschel

> @Muschel Kleinste Silberkolloide (Clusterkolloide) können nicht ohne Zusatzstoffe bei 2500mg/l durchs Wasser gehalten werden. Deswegen meiner Vermutung her  das sind supergrosse Kolloide, die keine effektive "Kontaktfläche" bilden und sind wirkungsloss. Und bei Zusatzstoffen?! Da bin ich immer noch vorsichtiger  (Silbervirbindungen?!)  Gruss

 Immerhin ein Anfang.... 
Und was ist hiermit?    

> Jetzt möchte ich aber doch zu gerne mal wissen, wofür Sie das nehmen oder wogegen?

 Wäre nett...

----------


## mishel

@Muschel Ich bin zur Zeit voll gesund und nehme gar nichts. Und sollte es sich ändern, habe ich geschrieben - gehen ich sicher zum Hausarzt. Einige oder mehrere Anwendungsempfehlungen können Sie, Mischel, sicher unter Beiträgen bzw. empfohlenen Seiten von Justitia finden. (Ich bin auch dabei beim lesen)  Gruss

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @Muschel: 
> Wer etwas nicht versteht, kann nicht mit Antworten dienen. Daher bekommst du keine von Mishel und auch Schubser wird nie eine richtige Antwort von ihr bekommen.

 Ja leider, solange selbst ernannte Google Mediziner unter uns sind wird sich daran auch nie was ändern. 
Mir graust es das es in unserer aufgeklärten Welt noch Menschen gibt die an solchen alchemistischen Unsinn glauben... schlimmschlimm..... 
Ich hoffe das ich meine Kinder vor solchem Hokuspokus schützen kann.....

----------


## mishel

> Ich hoffe das ich meine Kinder vor solchem Hokuspokus schützen kann.....

 Sie haben sicher Recht! Ich möchte es auch! 
Und Arzneimittel-Gastrarctin® N ist ein Hokuspokus über kolloidales Silber. Selbst der Hersteller von Gastrarctin® N beschreibt es nicht als kolloidales Silber, sondern - *Silber (kolloidal).* ...2500mg/l :Cry: ...und sonst keine weitere Angaben über Silber, Silberreinheit Kolloidengrössen usw  
Gruss

----------


## Muschel

> @Muschel Ich bin zur Zeit voll gesund und nehme gar nichts. Und sollte es sich ändern, habe ich geschrieben - gehen ich sicher zum Hausarzt. Einige oder mehrere Anwendungsempfehlungen können Sie, Mischel, sicher unter Beiträgen bzw. empfohlenen Seiten von Justitia finden. (Ich bin auch dabei beim lesen)  Gruss

 Wenn Sie doch bei Krankheit zum Hausarzt gehen, warum setzen Sie sich dann hier so für KS ein? 
Alles ein wenig widersprüchlich, was Sie so schreiben... 
Und eines ist sehr sicher: Die angegebenen Seiten von Ulrike lese ich höchstens, damit ich sie auseinandernehmen kann in meinen Beiträgen und somit vielleicht einen kleinen Teil der hier lesenden User von diesem Unsinn abhalten kann.  
Gruß, Muschel

----------


## mishel

@Muschel  

> Alles ein wenig widersprüchlich, was Sie so schreiben...

 Die Medizin ist leider nicht allmächtig. Es ist eine Tatsache, daß manchmal auch Ärzte leider nicht mehr viel helfen können. Dafür gibt es die Hoffnung einer Weiterentwicklung der Wissenschaft im Gesundheitswesen. Kolloidales Silber kommt sicher in baldiger Zukunft als Antibiotika in Frage.  Meine Erfahrungen sind in diesem Forum nicht wichtig. Wichtiger wäre Ihre als Ärzte eigene Erfahrungen und daraus entstehende Kenntnisse. Sie als Ärzte können diesen Stein bewegen. Ihr Können ist wichtig!  Mit Hoffnung! ...Und Danke im Voraus! :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  Gruss

----------


## Muschel

> @Muschel  Kolloidales Silber kommt sicher in baldiger Zukunft als Antibiotika in Frage.

 Das wird man sicherlich von vernünftiger Seite aus zu verhindern wissen.    

> Meine Erfahrungen sind in diesem Forum nicht wichtig.

 Dieses Forum lebt u.a. von unseren Erfahrungen und natürlich auch von unserem Wissen.    

> Wichtiger wäre Ihre als Ärzte eigene Erfahrungen und daraus entstehende Kenntnisse. Sie als Ärzte können diesen Stein bewegen. Ihr Können ist wichtig!  Mit Hoffnung! ...Und Danke im Voraus! Gruss

 Ich bin keine Ärztin. Ich bin medizinische Fachangestellte, früher hieß das mal Arzthelferin.  
Gruß, Muschel

----------


## wheelchairpower

Es wird immer besser!   

> von Mishel: Einige oder mehrere Anwendungsempfehlungen können Sie, Mischel, sicher unter Beiträgen bzw. empfohlenen Seiten von Justitia finden. (Ich bin auch dabei beim lesen)

  
Es ist demnach alles glaubwürdig was Fr. Dr. Internet Justitia uns hier postet und das was das med. Personal uns mitteilt, stimmt nicht. 
Krass!!! Ich finde keine Worte mehr...

----------


## mishel

Es wurde in diesem Forum durch weitere Info Justitia doch geholfen. Sehr vernünftiger Versuch von Justitia mich selbst entscheiden zu lassen. Danke Justitia :s_rose_for_u_cut:    Sicher sind andere Meinungen vom med. Personal auch wichtig:  

> Das wird man sicherlich von vernünftiger Seite aus zu verhindern wissen. Gruß, Muschel

 Keine beruhigende Nachricht. Erklärt aber viel über fehlende wissenschaftliche Studie bezüglich kolloidalen Silber. Deswegen bleibt nichts anderes übrig als zuhören, lesen und selbst entscheiden.  Danke Gruss

----------


## Muschel

> Es wurde in diesem Forum durch weitere Info Justitia doch geholfen. Sehr vernünftiger Versuch von Justitia mich selbst entscheiden zu lassen. Danke Justitia

  :Patsch:

----------


## mishel

> 

 @Muschel Haben Sie, Muschel, diese Seiten auch angesehen (im Beitrag 190 Justitia)? Ausgenommen Ihre Gefühle, was halten Sie davon? Zitat aus der Seite: "...bestehend aus Wasser und Silber-Teilchen, so daß Partikel bestehen aus einem Innen-von elementarem Silber und eine Außenseite des ionischen Silber-Oxid..."  Wie "Patientenschubser" erwähnt hat, es gibt tatsächlich viel "Hokuspokus" über kolloidales Silber im Internet. Mag sein, diese Firma haben gute Erfahrungen damit. Für mich bedeutet es eine Silberverbindung, die vermutlich nicht neutral zur Chlor-Ionen in Magensäuren und im Blut ist. Ich will grosse Erfahrungen dieser Firma nicht bestreiten. Aber, meiner Meinung her, bezüglich kolloidalen Silber ist es ein Hokuspokus!  Danke Justitia für Ihr Vertrauen in meinen Fragen mich richtig entscheiden und etwas mehr über "Arten" des kolloidalen Silbers erfahren zu lassen. :s_rose_for_u_cut:   Gruss

----------


## Muschel

> Hallo,  
> Wenn ich jetzt eine potenziell schädliche Wirkung beim Verwenden von Silber einer potentiell schädlichen Wirkung eines Antibiotikums gegenüberstelle, finde ich bei jeder Eingabe mit der Kombination Todesfolge Treffer. (Erythromycin-Todesfolge,Penicillin-Todesfolge.....) *Zu dem Ergebnis Silber könnte "gefährlicher" als die Anwendung eines Antibiotikums sein, kann ich daher nicht gelangen.*

 Wie ich vorhin schon mal schrieb, Du nicht, ich aber schon:    

> Sehr hohe Ag-Aufnahmen sind *neurotoxisch*. 10 Gramm Silbernitrat sind tödlich. Es wurde ein Todesfall (Mann 71 Jahre) nach 4 monatiger täglicher Einnahme von kolloidalem Silber gemeldet. Zunächst Status epilepticus dem Koma und Tod folgten (Mirsattari SM 2004). Hohe Silber-Werte post mortem in Blut und Erytrozyten wurden gefunden.

 Quelle

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nur um eines ganz klar zu stellen 
Ich bin gegen jede Art von Hokuspokus "Medizin"  *Ich bin also grundsätzlich gegen KS und was sonst noch so an irrsinnigem Zeug im Netz kusiert!*

----------


## mishel

> Quelle

 @Muschel Silbernitrate, Oxide, Hydrooxyde und sonst was ist keiner von diesen Begriffen nahe zu kolloidalem Silber. Ihre "Quelle" und Autor sind vielen "Interessenten" bekannt. Die gefährliche Dosierungen durch Silbernitrate, Silberionen und sonstige Verbindungen sind nicht den gefährlichen Mengen des kolloidalen Silbers anzugleichen. Aber, ich gebe zu, auch aus diesen Gründen möchte ich ähnliche Arten des "kolloidalen" Silber wie z.B. 
Gastrarctin® N (kolloidales Silber=2500mg/l :Cry: ) o.ä., wenn es auch zugelassen ist, vermeiden.  Danke Gruss

----------


## Muschel

@Mishel,  
ich gebe es auf für heute, weil ich keine Lust habe, Papagei zu spielen und mich ewig zu wiederholen.  
Bevor Sie meine Quelle anprangern, sollten Sie den Text einfach mal lesen, auch wenn er sehr lang ist.  
*Ironiean* Vertrauen Sie auf Justitia! Und Ihre Gesundheit liegt in den besten Händen! *Ironieaus*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich sag nur, haltet es mit Dieter Nuhr : wenn man keine Anhung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten  :Smiley:  
*seuftz*

----------


## mishel

Aus Allem kann man tatsächlich zum Schluß kommen: Heut zu Tage unsere Medizin kann leider nur Castrarctin (=2500mg/l) als kolloidales Silber anbieten. Aber, ohne medizinische Studie (?!)  @Justitia Ihre Mühe, Justitia, uns einiges zu lernen, gehen nie aus. Bin sicher, Sie haben Vertrauen an uns und Sie werden uns nie Aufgeben!  Danke Justitia! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## wheelchairpower

> @Justitia Ihre Mühe, Justitia, uns einiges zu lernen, gehen nie aus. Bin sicher, Sie haben Vertrauen an uns und Sie werden uns nie Aufgeben!  Danke Justitia!

 Mishel, es nervt sehr! Fr. Dr. Internet Justitia hat null Ahnung von Medizin! Alles das was sie hier im Forum verbreitet, stammt von ihrer Suche mit Google&Co.KG! Das kann jeder! Nur ist das wohl eher eine Frage der Richtigkeit!
Wenn es so einfach wäre, bräuchte niemand mehr viele Jahre Medizin studieren, denn wir benötigen keine Ärzte mehr. Schließlich gibt es Google&Co.KG mit Fr. Dr. Internet Justitia! :Prost mit Wein:  :laughter10:  :c_laugh:  :bravo_2_cut:   :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :laughter01:

----------


## Patientenschubser

mishel hat ihren Account abgemeldet... kann/ oder will wohl nicht diskutieren

----------


## Jörg Feix

Nun, man kann lesen und lesen, aber die Frage bleibt Pro oder Contra? Fakt ist, es wird versucht Positiv oder Negativ darüber herzuziehen in einer Altweiber-Tratsch Methode diese jedoch kommt dem Fragesteller nur wenig zur hilfe! Auf klare Fakten und Erfahrung mangelt der Bezug zur Sache selbst und der Fragestellung! die Frage zielt darauf ob es helfen könnte oder nicht und beschreibt das Grundproblem Morbus Chrohn! als auch Zahn oder Zahnfleischentzündung! 
Fakt ist und hierzu sollte man evtl. mal auf die Entwicklung der Chemotherapeutika zurück sehen! hierzu folgende Schlagworte: M.Chrohn wurde durch Herrn Robert Koch um 1860 gefunden prätestinierend war das Pflastersteinrelief, welches sich im Darm zeigte - 20 Jahre später fand Er das fettige Stäbchen namens: Mycobakterium, dass dieses im Zusammenhang mit M.Chrohn steht, ist für mich ausser Frage. Nur die wenigsten kennen den Verlauf unserer Chemotherapeutika sprich Antibiotika, hierzu mal die Videos von Dr.Rath im Internet ansehen es geht um IG-Farben, Bayer, BASF und Höchst (Nürnberger Prozesse Fall 6) die Enstehung zeigt auf die Protagonisten welche sich den Markt schon zu Beginn des 1900 Jahrhundert wie Gangster aufgeteilt haben. Dieser Markt zeigt auf die menschlichen Versuchskaninchen in den KZ`s Ausschwitz, Treblinka u.a. - das mal zum Thema Antibiotika. Für die Pseudomediziner welche hier Schreiben und deren Pseudolatein, Frage ich mich ob Sie Befürworter von KZ`s sind oder nur einfach die Frage beantworten wollen? Nun die Antwort dürfen Sie sich selber geben! ich bin weder für noch gegen die Sache jedoch möchte ich ein Licht auf 4 Sachen legen A.) Amalgam! B.) Schwermetale in der Umweld C.) Galvanische Element und D.) den Geschichtlichen gebrauch von Silber. Fakt ist: es ist klar Belegt, dass Silber den Bakterien nicht gut tut. Es ist auch Fakt, das gerade solche Mediziner, die hier Negativ berichten keinen Selbstversuch durchgeführt haben! ein weiterer Fakt ist das Mycobakterien in Kolloiden Silber nicht überleben! Fakt ist auch das beim Galvanischen Element das Edelmetall das unedlere zersetzt jedoch hier eine Spannung entsteht! Fakt ist, das hier dann ab sofort von den Kritikern das Leitungswasser und andere Lebensmittel die Eisen etc enthalten gemieden werden müsste!  
Resümee: in Anbetracht der hässlichen Geschichte der Chemotherapeutika sollte man nur das Empfehlen was man weiß und nicht was man vermutet, wissen entsteht durch Beweiß! Nun sehen wir auf die Geschichte von Silber Kolloid oder nicht Sie hat keines dieser Schrecklichen Geschichtsgeheimnisse hinder sich und Fakt ist InVitro z.B. auf Agarschalen ist der Beweiß zu genüge erbracht!  
Dass heisst in Anbetracht der Galvanik sollte es jeder selbst versuchen und aufpassen, dass er kein Silbersalz erwischt! wenn,s hilft gut wenn nicht dann ist es immer nocht besser wie Amalgam oder unsere Pseudoimpfungen! die als Adjuvance Thimoresal (Molekülgewicht 46,5%Quecksilber) oder Squalen (ähnlich der Eiweiße im Körper) enthalten´- Gott entschuldige wenn,s falsch geschrieben ist- Der Bericht hierüber wäre am besten zu lesen von Dr. Bader vom Paul Ehrlich Institut.  Also wenn ich M.Chrohn hätte würde ich mich damit (kolloidem Silber) zuschütten! und würde mich wundern warum Frau Künast die Menschen vor der ausbrechenden Epidemie nicht versucht hat zu Schützen! klar müsste sein das unser liebes fettiges stäbchen z.B. Mycobacterium Paratuberkulose bei denen selbsternannte Pseudomedizinier all zu gerne den Zusammenhang zum M. Chrohn leugnen, - kräftig auf dem Vormarsch ist! - komisch nur, das beim Rind, oder Schwein wie auch Gefügel der Schnelltest Routine geworden ist und somit ein PCR - Polymyrase Chain Reaction Test Standart beim Menschen jedoch extrem schwer zu bekommen und Entwicklung bez. der Gaschromotograph Test-Kassettten gerade zu verhindert wurde! kleiner Tipp das eigene Blut zum Tierarzt bringen! das Genom frägt nicht nach dem Blut wo es sich aufhält! was soviel heisst, dass dessen Nukleinsäure auch im Humanblut nachgewiesen würde oder wird und dieser Test kostet dort um die 20Euro!  Nun inzwischen ´wurde der Preis für Rifampin aufs Extrem erhöht Im Ausland kostet es nur 10% von unserem Preis! und hierzu noch eine kleine Anmerkung, wer meint mit Pseudoargumenten den Hilfe- und Fragsuchenden Auskunft zu geben? sollte Fakten liefern! Also keine Angst vor den Negativ-Argumenten ich habe es auch versucht - Es hilft! und hat nichts mit Hypochondrie zu tun - Probieren geht über Studieren! Und nun zum guen Schluss in den Nürnberger Prozessen ging es auch um andere Sachen wie z. B. ACTH das Chemo gegen HIV oder auch Aids siehe in den Orignal-Dokumenten auf der Seite Profit-over-Life.org - Vielleicht ermundert dies, sich mal mit der "Kausalität" eines Fragestellers und daraus folgend einer klaren ehrlichen Antwort auseinander zu setzen! Jörg. F

----------


## Pianoman

Fakt ist, Herr Feix, dass Ihr Beitrag an der kompletten Unverständlichkeit nur ganz knapp vorbeischliddert. Fakt ist auch, dass es manchmal sinnvoll ist, einen Beitrag vorher in einem Textverarbeitungsprogramm zu schreiben - und sicherheitshalber durch die Korrektur zu jagen. Fakt ist ebenfalls, dass es sinnvoll ist, zum Vitaminhökerer Rath noch andere Informationsquellen (klick, klick, Klick) einzusehen, als ausschließlich dessen Verschwörungsvideos. Fakt ist nebenbei noch, dass Sie nicht die geringste Ahnung von dem haben, worüber Sie schreiben.  
Davon abgesehen war`s  ein bahnbrechender und wirklich aufrüttelnder Beitrag. 
Danke dafür!  
Ihr Pianoman (Moderator)

----------


## jobwa

Puh,
jetzt geht diese sinnlose Diskussion wohl wieder von vorn los........ :nana_2_cut:  
LG jobwa

----------


## Pianoman

Das werden wir zu verhindern wissen, jobwa, denn es gibt nichts Schöneres, als dem Schweigen eines Dummkopfes zuzuhören", sagte schon Helmut Qualtinger.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Es gibt schon noch Dinge, dich ich überhaupt nicht kapiere!
Trotzdem einen schönen Tag für alle!
Herzlichst Barbara :laughter01:

----------


## franky

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob in diesem Thread noch jemand aktiv ist, aber ich wollte nur meine kurze Meinung kundtun:
Ich nutze kolloidales Silber seit längerer Zeit und habe auch verschiedene Händler getestet. Mir hat es geholfen, ob Entzündung am Finger oder Erkältung ein wenig KS genutzt und es war schnell überstanden. 
Auf der Blumenerde haben sich Schimmelpilze gebildet, einmal mit KS besprüht und am nächsten Tag war der Belag verschwunden und die Blumen blühen wieder.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kommt es sehr auf die Qualität des kolloidalen Silbers an. Silbernitrat ist giftig und muss bei der Herstellung vermieden werden. Trübe Flüssigkeit spricht für eher schlechte Qualität. Natürlich gibt es Scharlatane und genau das macht es gefährlich oder unwirksam. 
Ich bin überzeugt von der Wirksamkeit, habe allerdings mittlerweile auch meinen Stammhändler.
Möchte aber keine Schleichwerbung machen. 
Jeder sollte sich selbst überzeugen und nicht immer nur das Glauben, was der Mainstream sagt. Doch wer sich im Forum "Alternativmedizin" umschaut, tut dies wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht.

----------


## Pianoman

Hey franky,  
schön, dass Sie Ihre Bagatell-Erkrankungen Dank der Silberionen überlebt haben. Und die entschimmelte Blumenerde ist ja ein knallharter Nachweis dafür, dass das Mittel auch bei `ner Streptococcen-Infektion hilft.  
Stören Sie sich deshalb nicht an den Warnungen vor Argyrie oder zerebralen Krampfanfällen und hören Sie weiterhin auf Ihren Silber-Dealer. Sie haben selbstverständlich recht, wenn Sie schreiben, "dass man sich selbst überzeugen sollte und nicht immer nur das Glauben, was der Mainstream sagt.". 
Übrigens, franky, wussten Sie, dass "Papa Schlumpf" Paul Karason gestorben (*Klick*) ist? Paul Karason war ebenfalls jemand, der dem Mainstream nicht geglaubt hat (*Klick*)... 
Nun, der Volksmund sagt: "Die Mutter der Dummheit ist immer schwanger!" 
Vielleicht hat Paul ja einen würdigen Nachfolger gefunden.

----------


## Äskulap

Damit das hier nicht ausstirbt :P   Der Zusatz von Silber steigert die Wirkung von Antibiotika gegen Supererreger - Kopp Online 
Hab ich kürzlich gefunden. 
Bitte jetzt nicht sofort auf mich schießen  :Cry:  ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen und keine Empfehlung abgeben  :Smiley:   
Nichts destotrotz möchte ich mich auch zu den Thread äußern  :Smiley:   
Ich fands schon ein bisschen schrecklich was für ein Krieg hier stattgefunden hat  :Smiley:  ich denke jeder muss seine Meinung vertreten und das ist auch gut so aber man muss deswegen nicht die Meinungen anderer niedertrampeln.  
Und soweit ich das hier sehen kann haben sich die meisten hier die Info von Dr. Google geholt  :Smiley:  jeder Verweis auf Wikipedia ist für mich keine Fachliteratur, und wenn man als medizinisches Personal arbeitet ist das für mich noch kein Beleg dafür das man Recht hat.  
Soweit ich das gesehen habe gab es auch nur einen praktizierenden Arzt der hier wirklich eine Empfehlung abgegeben hat. 
Ich habe auch eine Sanitäterausbildung im Zivildienst gehabt würde aber nie für solche komplexen Themen Antwort und Rede in teilweiser sehr boshafter Art geben.  
Hier geht es soweit ich rauslesen kann immer wieder um 4 verschiedene Dinge: Silbersalze, Silbernitrate, Silber Ionen und kolloidales Silber.  
Natürlich wenn jemand der Meinung ist das es gesundheitsgefährdend ist dann sollte das gesagt werden aber hier war ich doch etwas erstaunt über den Sarkasmus die Ironie und teilweise Boshaftigkeit  :Smiley:   
Aber bitte keinesfalls negativ sehen jetzt  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  das ist nicht böse gemeint. 
Um die allgemeine Meinung hier für alle befriedigend zu lösen habe ich auch eine Idee  :Smiley:   
Es gibt folgende Seite --> medizin-transparent.at
Hier werden österreichische Pressemitteilungen genauestens unter die Lupe genommen vor allem mit dem Verweis auf Studien, aufgrund folgender österreichischer Pressemitteilung -> Silberwasser: Wunder- und Allheilmittel - Komplementärmedizin - derStandard.at
Werde ich die Frage nach der Wirksamkeit stellen, und denke das wir so eine sehr kompetente Antwort zur Wirskamkeit Nicht Wirksamkeit und möglichen Nebenwirkungen kommen werden  :Smiley:   
Das Thema interessiert mich momentan auch sehr  :Smiley:   
LG

----------


## Pianoman

> Damit das hier nicht ausstirbt :P   Der Zusatz von Silber steigert die Wirkung von Antibiotika gegen Supererreger - Kopp Online 
> Hab ich kürzlich gefunden. 
> Bitte jetzt nicht sofort auf mich schießen  ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen und keine Empfehlung abgeben

 Was die Quelle „Kopp-Verlag“ angeht: Wer Meldungen dieses Verlages ( Klick ) verlinkt, sollte auf jeden Fall eines vermeiden: nämlich die Nase über Poster rümpfen, die Wikipedia zitieren. Aber das sei nur so nebenher angemerkt.    

> Nichts destotrotz möchte ich mich auch zu den Thread äußern   
> Ich fands schon ein bisschen schrecklich was für ein Krieg hier stattgefunden hat   ich denke jeder muss seine Meinung vertreten und das ist auch gut so  aber man muss deswegen nicht die Meinungen anderer niedertrampeln.

 Dazu ein paar grundsätzliche Anmerkungen: 
In der Medizin sind Entscheidungen zu treffen, nicht selten über Leben und Tod. Wegen der Bedeutung solcher Entscheidungen geht es in der Medizin nicht um Meinungen, Ansichten oder Überzeugungen, sondern um belegtes Wissen, um Evidenzen. 
Meinungen, und nicht nur die von Laien, sind enorm fehlerbehaftet. Und gerade man selbst ist derjenige, den man am einfachsten zum Idioten machen kann. Die Möglichkeiten der Selbsttäuschung sind quasi unendlich. 
Wir brauchen deshalb - und wir haben auch - Erkenntnismethoden, die Fehlurteile vermeiden oder deren Häufigkeit massiv reduzieren können. Wer die solchermaßen gewonnenen Erkenntnisse nicht akzeptiert, sollte im medizinisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich keine Diskussionen führen.      
Das Beharren auf der eigenen, als „richtig“ erkannten Meinung, wird dann ein Problem, wenn objektive Belege für eine gegenteilige Sicht der Dinge sprechen, jedoch das Ego es nicht zulässt, die eigene, falsche Meinung - trotz der überzeugenden Gegenargumente - zu ändern. Und dass ein unberechtigtes Beharren auf einer falschen Meinung irgendwann auch zu emotionalen Reaktionen beim Diskussionspartner führt, das dürfte wohl nachvollziehbar sein. 
Wir könnten uns viele unerfreuliche Threads ersparen, wenn die am Disput Beteiligten ihre Überzeugungen - anhand objektiver Quellen - inhaltlich überprüfen würden - und zwar vor dem Posten eines Kommentars.    

> Und soweit ich das hier sehen kann haben sich die meisten hier die Info von Dr. Google geholt   jeder Verweis auf Wikipedia ist für mich keine Fachliteratur, und wenn  man als medizinisches Personal arbeitet ist das für mich noch kein Beleg  dafür das man Recht hat.

 Nun, Wikipedia ist eine mögliche, und meist auch gut verwendbare Quelle. Nur ist bei Detailfragen eine Recherche in der Fachliteratur schon unumgänglich. Macht aber kaum jemand, weil die Gefahr besteht, dabei auf unbequemes Faktenwissen zu stoßen. 
Ganz allgemein wäre es allerdings schon ein enormer Fortschritt, wenn jeder Poster die Quellen seiner „Überzeugungen“  nennen würde...    

> Soweit ich das gesehen habe gab es auch nur einen praktizierenden Arzt der hier wirklich eine Empfehlung abgegeben hat.

 Meinen Sie den Herrn „Dr. Dierteberg“?
Der ist ´ne Sockenpuppe ( Klick ).   

> Ich habe auch eine Sanitäterausbildung im Zivildienst gehabt würde aber  nie für solche komplexen Themen Antwort und Rede in teilweiser sehr  boshafter Art geben.

 Das kann ich verstehen, denn die Toxikologie und Pathobiochemie von giftigen Schwermetallen ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Schwerpunkt der Sanitäterausbildung, ganz sicher aber nicht beim Sanitätsschein für Zivis.    

> Hier geht es soweit ich rauslesen kann immer wieder um 4 verschiedene  Dinge: Silbersalze, Silbernitrate, Silber Ionen und kolloidales Silber.

 Nein, hier geht es darum, dass mit viel Geschwurbel und Pseudoargumenten davon abgelenkt werden soll, dass ionisiertes Silber ein zellschädigender, neurotoxischer Giftstoff ist, der keineswegs bei Bakterien mit seiner Giftwirkung haltmacht.      

> Natürlich wenn jemand der Meinung ist das es gesundheitsgefährdend ist  dann sollte das gesagt werden aber hier war ich doch etwas erstaunt über  den Sarkasmus die Ironie und teilweise Boshaftigkeit

 Das, guter Mann, ist keine Meinung, es ist eine belegte Tatsache - und jeder, der das Gegenteil behauptet, ist zumindest ein Ignorant  (mir fallen da aber auch noch mehr Begriffe ein).    

> Aber bitte keinesfalls negativ sehen jetzt  das ist nicht böse gemeint.

 Aber woher denn. Dass es Ihnen persönlich nicht gefällt, wenn Faktenwissen ahnungsfreie Meinung dominiert, nehmen wir Ihnen nicht übel. 
Sich über die Störungen des eigenen Weltbildes zu ärgern, ist heute doch normal. Nicht schön, aber normal.    

> Um die allgemeine Meinung hier für alle befriedigend zu lösen habe ich auch eine Idee   
> Es gibt folgende Seite --> medizin-transparent.at 
> Hier werden österreichische Pressemitteilungen genauestens unter die  Lupe genommen vor allem mit dem Verweis auf Studien, aufgrund folgender  österreichischer Pressemitteilung -> Silberwasser: Wunder- und Allheilmittel - Komplementärmedizin - derStandard.at

 Ich habe auch eine Idee dazu, aber die wollen Sie nicht lesen, deshalb schreibe ich sie nicht hier hin. Wie seriös im Übrigen „medizin-transparent.at“ ist, lässt sich bei einer erst 2013 initiierten Seite schwer beurteilen. Zu kolloidalem Silber gibt es,  jedenfalls bis heute,  dort keine Einträge.     

> aufgrund folgender  österreichischer Pressemitteilung -> Silberwasser: Wunder- und Allheilmittel - Komplementärmedizin - derStandard.at Werde ich die Frage nach der Wirksamkeit stellen, und denke das wir so  eine sehr kompetente Antwort zur Wirskamkeit Nicht Wirksamkeit und  möglichen Nebenwirkungen kommen werden

 Wem werden Sie die stellen, die Frage nach Wirksamkeit, Nichtwirksamkeit oder Nebenwirkungen? Und warum werden Sie die Frage stellen? Die ist doch längst beantwortet.  
Wenn Ihnen das immer noch nicht klar ist, schreibe ich es mal dick gedruckt auf:  *Silber, in seiner ionisierten, also wirksamen Form ist zellschädigend, neurotoxisch und bläuend. Für Mensch, Mikrobe und für das dazwischen. Punkt.  *    

> Das Thema interessiert mich momentan auch sehr

 Wie wäre es, wenn Sie zum Einstieg mal die Studie von Collins lesen, und dann hier über die aus dieser abzuleitenden Schlußfolgerungen berichten? 
Da Sie ja - wie Sie an anderer Stelle schreiben - recht häufig Dissertationen lesen, dürfte es doch ein Leichtes für Sie sein.

----------


## Äskulap

> Was die Quelle Kopp-Verlag angeht: Wer Meldungen dieses Verlages ( Klick ) verlinkt, sollte auf jeden Fall eines vermeiden: nämlich die Nase über Poster rümpfen, die Wikipedia zitieren. Aber das sei nur so nebenher angemerkt.

 Berechtigte Ohrfeige hier hätte ich besser recherchieren müssen!     

> azu ein paar grundsätzliche Anmerkungen:  In der Medizin sind Entscheidungen zu treffen, nicht selten über Leben und Tod. Wegen der Bedeutung solcher Entscheidungen geht es in der Medizin nicht um Meinungen, Ansichten oder Überzeugungen, sondern um belegtes Wissen, um Evidenzen.  Meinungen, und nicht nur die von Laien, sind enorm fehlerbehaftet. Und gerade man selbst ist derjenige, den man am einfachsten zum Idioten machen kann. Die Möglichkeiten der Selbsttäuschung sind quasi unendlich.  Wir brauchen deshalb - und wir haben auch - Erkenntnismethoden, die Fehlurteile vermeiden oder deren Häufigkeit massiv reduzieren können. Wer die solchermaßen gewonnenen Erkenntnisse nicht akzeptiert, sollte im medizinisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich keine Diskussionen führen.   Das Beharren auf der eigenen, als richtig erkannten Meinung, wird dann ein Problem, wenn objektive Belege für eine gegenteilige Sicht der Dinge sprechen, jedoch das Ego es nicht zulässt, die eigene, falsche Meinung - trotz der überzeugenden Gegenargumente - zu ändern. Und dass ein unberechtigtes Beharren auf einer falschen Meinung irgendwann auch zu emotionalen Reaktionen beim Diskussionspartner führt, das dürfte wohl nachvollziehbar sein.  Wir könnten uns viele unerfreuliche Threads ersparen, wenn die am Disput Beteiligten ihre Überzeugungen - anhand objektiver Quellen - inhaltlich überprüfen würden - und zwar vor dem Posten eines Kommentars.

 Hier auch etwas von mir: Jeder Benutzer des Forums handelt aus eigenen Ermächtnis, ich denke das steht hier auch irgendwo, soll jeder mit seinen Arzt Rücksprache halten über das was er macht.  
Zum letzten Absatz allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung das jeder sein der glaubt etwas zu wissen seine Quellen angibt! Ganz deiner Meinung.   

> Nun, Wikipedia ist eine mögliche, und meist auch gut verwendbare Quelle. Nur ist bei Detailfragen eine Recherche in der Fachliteratur schon unumgänglich. Macht aber kaum jemand, weil die Gefahr besteht, dabei auf unbequemes Faktenwissen zu stoßen.  Ganz allgemein wäre es allerdings schon ein enormer Fortschritt, wenn jeder Poster die Quellen seiner Überzeugungen nennen würde...

 Wie gesagt wer seine Aussagen glaubhaft untermauern möchte der sollte dafür eine Quelle angeben bin ich der selben Meinung.   

> Meinen Sie den Herrn Dr. Dierteberg? Der ist ´ne Sockenpuppe ( Klick ).

 Ich glaube Sie intepretieren ein bisschen zu viel  :Smiley:  im Allgemeinen halte ich das für recht unhöflich, Sie denken scheinbar ich bin jetzt pro kolloidales Silber. Der Arzt den ich meinte (der einzige praktizierende Arzt der hier meines Wissens gepostet hat) ist der Admin dieser Seite gewesen.... Vielleicht nicht immer gleich voreilige Schlüsse ziehen!    

> Das kann ich verstehen, denn die Toxikologie und Pathobiochemie von giftigen Schwermetallen ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Schwerpunkt der Sanitäterausbildung, ganz sicher aber nicht beim Sanitätsschein für Zivis.

 Vom Zivi zum Berufssanitäter fehlen nur 2 Wochen ich glaube nicht das man da Toxikologie in den Fächern hat (weder beim Zivi noch beim Berufssanitäter)    

> Aber woher denn. Dass es Ihnen persönlich nicht gefällt, wenn Faktenwissen ahnungsfreie Meinung dominiert, nehmen wir Ihnen nicht übel.  Sich über die Störungen des eigenen Weltbildes zu ärgern, ist heute doch normal. Nicht schön, aber normal.

 Wie ich schon sagte äußerst unhöflich und überhaupt nicht notwendig  :Smiley:  
Die Homöpathie ist bewiesenermaßen auch bis auf eine Potenz die kaum verwendet wird Placebo weil kein Wirkstoff mehr da ist, viele Ärzte arbeiten damit, schlechte Ärzte? Ignoranten? Oder wie sagten sie schon?   

> wenn Faktenwissen ahnungsfreie Meinung dominiert, nehmen wir Ihnen nicht übel.

 Aber jetzt sehen sie vielleicht selbst wieso ich meinte das hier zu viel   

> _Sarkasmus_

  

> Irone

  

> Boshaftigkeit

 im Spiel ist.   

> Ich habe auch eine Idee dazu, aber die wollen Sie nicht lesen, deshalb schreibe ich sie nicht hier hin. Wie seriös im Übrigen medizin-transparent.at ist, lässt sich bei einer erst 2013 initiierten Seite schwer beurteilen. Zu kolloidalem Silber gibt es, jedenfalls bis heute, dort keine Einträge.

 Wie in meinen Ausführungen angegeben stellte ich die Frage nach Wirksamkeit, Nicht Wirksamkeit und Nebenwirkungen  :Zwinker:     

> Wie seriös im Übrigen medizin-transparent.at

 Ähm ja genau die Bundesgesundheitsagentur fördert unseriöse Seiten  :Zwinker:  natürlich...
Vielleicht gehts genau darum um solche Themen wie kolloidales Silber vorzubeugen!   

> Wem werden Sie die stellen, die Frage nach Wirksamkeit, Nichtwirksamkeit oder Nebenwirkungen? Und warum werden Sie die Frage stellen? Die ist doch längst beantwortet.

 Dem Medizin transparent Team, nur weil sie eine Frage beantwortet ohne jeglichen Verweis als Wikipedia muss man das glauben? Selbst wenns richtig wäre habe ich das Gefühl das es niemand liest weil er/sie sich schon vorher über Unhöflichkeiten ärgert  :Smiley:  
medizin-transparent legt da eher Fakten hin, zeigt auf ob es Studien gibt und wenn ja was diese Studien ergeben haben.   

> Wenn Ihnen das immer noch nicht klar ist, schreibe ich es mal dick gedruckt auf:

 Danke für Ihre Unterstützung ich kann aber gut lesen und habe auch meine Brille auf  :Smiley:      

> Wie wäre es, wenn Sie zum Einstieg mal die Studie von Collins lesen, und dann hier über die aus dieser abzuleitenden Schlußfolgerungen berichten?  Da Sie ja - wie Sie an anderer Stelle schreiben - recht häufig Dissertationen lesen, dürfte es doch ein Leichtes für Sie sein.

 Ich habe nach Dissertationen gesuch aber leider recht wenig gefunden nur das --> http://www.uni-kiel.de/anorg/lagaly/...ottermoser.pdf was wenig aussagt.
Schicken Sie mir aber einen Link, dann kann ich es mir ansehen, im Normalfall beziehe ich Disserationen über solche Seiten: edoc - Dokumenten- und Publikationsserver der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin 
Im allgemeinen denke ich wenn Sie höfliche Antworten geben würden würde das zu einen angenehmeren Klima beitragen!

----------


## Pianoman

@ Äskulap   

> Im allgemeinen denke ich wenn Sie höfliche Antworten geben würden würde das zu einen angenehmeren Klima beitragen!

 Auch ganz im Allgemeinen: Das Beharren auf der eigenen, als „richtig“  erkannten Meinung, wird dann ein Problem, wenn objektive Belege für eine  gegenteilige Sicht der Dinge sprechen, jedoch das Ego es nicht zulässt,  die eigene, falsche Meinung - trotz der überzeugenden Gegenargumente -  zu ändern. Und dass ein unberechtigtes Beharren auf einer falschen  Meinung irgendwann auch zu emotionalen Reaktionen beim  Diskussionspartner führt, das dürfte wohl nachvollziehbar sein. 
Und nun ganz im Speziellen: Zur Toxikologie und Pathobiochemie von ionisiertem Silber ist alles bekannt. Wenn es gelingen sollte, die bekannten Wirkmechanismen so zu nutzen, dass die bekannte Toxizität therapeutisch sinnvoll (also ohne dem Patienten mehr Schaden als Vorteile zu bereiten) zu nutzen ist, so spricht nichts gegen einen Einsatz von Silber.  Bis jetzt ist aber noch kein therapeutischer Einsatz - außerhalb des Wundmanagements - auch nur ansatzweise in Sicht.  
Das zu recherchieren ist im Grunde ziemlich einfach, allerdings immer noch deutlich anstrengender, als mal wieder ein Fass aufzumachen.     

> Die Homöpathie ist bewiesenermaßen auch bis auf eine Potenz die kaum  verwendet wird Placebo weil kein Wirkstoff mehr da ist, viele Ärzte  arbeiten damit, schlechte Ärzte? Ignoranten? Oder wie sagten sie schon?

  
Die Anwendung von Placebos zur Behandlung von Krankheiten - ohne Information des Patienten und außerhalb von medizinischen Studien - ist ethisch äußerst fragwürdig - und widerspricht dem Prinzip der Aufrichtigkeit in der Arzt-Patient-Beziehung. 
Wie Sie Ärzte nennen wollen, die diese Strategie verfolgen, überlasse ich Ihnen.     

> Ich habe nach Dissertationen gesuch aber leider recht wenig gefunden nur das --> http://www.uni-kiel.de/anorg/lagaly/...ottermoser.pdf was wenig aussagt.

 Warum wohl, warum?   
Vielleicht, weil man a) schon lange weiß, was Zytotoxizität bedeutet, und b) schon lange weiß, dass Silberionen zytotoxisch wirken?   

> Schicken Sie mir aber einen Link, dann kann ich es mir ansehen, im Normalfall beziehe ich Disserationen über solche Seiten: edoc - Dokumenten- und Publikationsserver der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin

  
Hey, Äskulap, Sie haben doch zur Meldung des Kopp-Verlags verlinkt. Da wurde auf die Studie von Collins verwiesen, die ist also ziemlich aktuell. Hier haben Sie den Link ( Klick ).    
Was Ihr Archiv für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten angeht:  Die Humboldt-Uni in Ehren, aber versuchen Sie es mal mit "*PubMed*" ( Klick ). 
PubMed ist, was medizinische Studien angeht, das weltweit gefütterte Referenz-Portal.

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo,    

> Auch ganz im Allgemeinen: Das Beharren auf der eigenen, als „richtig“ erkannten Meinung, wird dann ein Problem, wenn objektive Belege für eine gegenteilige Sicht der Dinge sprechen, jedoch das Ego es nicht zulässt, die eigene, falsche Meinung - trotz der überzeugenden Gegenargumente - zu ändern. Und dass ein unberechtigtes Beharren auf einer falschen Meinung irgendwann auch zu emotionalen Reaktionen beim Diskussionspartner führt, das dürfte wohl nachvollziehbar sein.

 tut mir leid aber ich habe nie kolloidales silber angepriesen noch sonst irgendetwas, mein vorschlag war einfach das ganze mal zu durchleuchten. Von professionellen Leuten die solche Studienforschungen beruflich machen  :Smiley:     

> Was Ihr Archiv für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten angeht: Die Humboldt-Uni in Ehren

 tut mir leid, aber das war jetzt einfach nur mal schnell vorgezeigt.  
Im Normalfall gebe ich den Begriff ein den ich suche z.B: Gehirnabszess Dissertation - in google ein und finde dann entweder eine oder nicht  :Smiley:   
Uni Graz scheint recht häufig solche Publikationen zu haben. (was Medizin anbelangt)  
Allgemein gebe ich zu das ich Studien und Dissertationen ausschließlich in Deutsch lese  :Smiley:  so ehrlich muss ich auch sein  :Smiley:  
Ferner muss ich auch zugeben, das ich gegen eine voreilige Chemiekeule bin bzw. ich gewisse Dinge in Betracht ziehe, so z.B: ist eine Fiebertherapie mit aktiven Fieber finde ich eine interessante Sache und hier sollte meiner Meinung nach auch mehr geforscht werden, wer weiß vielleicht birgt unser Körper mehr Selbstheilungskräfte als die allgemeine Annahme ist, nur kann hier wenig verkauft werden und so ehrlich muss man eben auch sein das sich alles um die Wirtschaft dreht. 
Liebe Grüße  :Smiley:

----------


## Pianoman

@_Äskulap_ 
Nachtrag: Was den erklärten Mangel an Höflichkeit angeht, so verweise ich - als Fachkraft für die Bekämpfung  alternativheilerischen Unsinns - auf einen Beitrag in einem anderen Blog ( Klick ).  
Dieser beschreibt recht präzise, was die Vertreter einer evidenzbasierten Medizin mit Recht auf die Palme bringt.

----------


## Pianoman

@_Äskulap_ 
Nachtrag 2   

> Allgemein gebe ich zu das ich Studien und Dissertationen ausschließlich in Deutsch lese  so ehrlich muss ich auch sein

 Da dürfte Ihnen wohl der größte Teil wissenschaftlicher Arbeit durch die Lappen gehen.     

> Ferner muss ich auch zugeben, das ich gegen eine voreilige Chemiekeule bin (...)

 1. Was ist eine voreilige Chemie-Keule? 
2. Wie bezeichnet man nach Ihren Vorstellungen die Wirkung eines giftigen Schwermetalls an der Zellwand einer Pro- oder Eukaryotenzelle? Spirituell?

----------


## Äskulap

Wir haben scheinbar ein gewisses Problem.  
Sie halten mich für einen Esoteriker glaube ich  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):   
Ich möchte gleich mal sagen - NEIN das bin ich nicht.  
Ein Beispiel: Die Mandeln sind gerötet ich fühl mich müde und ein bisschen abgeschlagen Fieberthermometer berichtet von 37,7 z.B:  
Was mache ich, ich geh zum Hausarzt mach meinen Mund auf und lass mir in den Hals schauen sie wird sagen "oh ein bisschen gerötet" möglicherweiße wird sie ein Schmerzmittel verschreiben das wahrscheinlich auch fiebersenkend ist.  
Was werd ich machen? 
Mich ein paar Tage ausruhen meinen Körper Ruhe gönnen und Salbei Tee trinken und hoffen das es besser wird und auf Fieber senkende Mittel verzichten so lange ich keine gravierenden Begleiterscheinungen habe.  
Beispiel 2: 
Ich habe starke Halsschmerzen vielleicht zieht es sich bins ins Ohr vor allem beim schlucken, ich begutachte meinen Hals und sehe das da weisse stippen oben sind, hab einen echt grauslichen Mundgeruch.
Was mache ich? Nein ich rühr mir kein Silberwasser an, Nein ich fange nicht an zum Salbeitee kochen. 
Ich gehe zu meiner Hausärztin lass mir in den Hals schauen gebe bekannt das ich nach einer Amoxicilin + Clavulansäure "Kur" Blut "gefurzt" habe und bekomme Clarithromycin verschrieben.  Dazu kaufe ich mir Antibiophilus oder Bioflorin damit ich da nicht nochmals so ins Fettnäpfchen trete.
Trotz meiner schlechten Antibiotika Erfahrung werde ich nicht versuchen mir ein Wundermittel zu zaubern.  
Nur weil ich Interesse an Dingen zeige bin ich kein Esoteriker, ich lese immer wieder in Grenzwissenschaftsportale manches finde ich interessant manches amüsant. 
Macht mich das zum Ufo Jäger? Nur weil ich Interesse daran habe?  
Vielleicht verstehen Sie es jetzt  :Smiley:   
Aber und das muss ich auch sagen: Ich bin gegen Pharmalobbyisten die trotz gravierender Nebenwirkungen (da gab es auch schon bestätigte Fälle) versuchen irgendein Produkt an den Markt zu bringen. 
Man muss einfach abwägen zwischen Nebenwirkung und Nutzen.  
Demnach was man hier alles gelesen hat würde sich trotz eines möglichen!! Nutzens nicht auszahlen kollodiales Silber zu benutzen, weil wer ist schon gerne der echte Papaschlumpf  :Smiley:   
Vorrausgesetzt es stimmt alles was hier geschrieben wurde, und dafür lasse ich ja einen Pressebericht prüfen. 
Ich hoffe jetzt ist alles geklärt  :Smiley:

----------


## Äskulap

> 1. Was ist eine voreilige Chemie-Keule?

 Also ich war mal beim HNO Arzt mit bisschen Halsschmerzen eher kein Fieber. 
Dieser verschrieb mir 5 verschiedene Medikamente auf davon 1 Antibiotika. 
Soll ich Ihnen was erzählen? Ich hab keins genommen ich bin trotzdem gesund nur weil mein Hals ein bisschen rot war ich geschwitzt habe und mich nicht so gut fühlte muss ich nicht 5 verschiedene Dinge nehmen.    

> 2. Wie bezeichnet man nach Ihren Vorstellungen die Wirkung eines giftigen Schwermetalls an der Zellwand einer Pro- oder Eukaryotenzelle? Spirituell?

 Wie ich schonmal versucht habe zu erklären ich bin kein Esoteriker auch wenn Sie mich in die Schublade schieben ^^ 
Wenn es die Eigenschaften besitzt die Sie sagen und wissen dann ist es keine Chemiekeule eher eine Giftkeule  :Smiley:  
Ein klein wenig Ironie :P 
Entschuldigung ich vergas heute habe ich was im "Esoterikportal" gelesen (klick)  
Aber ich hoffe die Frage um meine Person und mein Bezug auf Esoterik hat sich halt geklärt und das ich nie eine Empfehlung ohne Evidenzbasierten Studien abgeben würde nur weil mich das Thema interessiert. Tut mir leid das es wegen den Koop Verlag vielleicht so rüberkam.  :Smiley:

----------


## JUSCHKA

> 2. Wie bezeichnet man nach Ihren Vorstellungen die Wirkung eines giftigen Schwermetalls an der Zellwand einer Pro- oder Eukaryotenzelle? Spirituell?

 Interessant! ... Vermutlich ebenso "spirituell" wie die Aussagen einiger Wissenschaftler/Ärzte, dass Silberamalgam schädlich für den Körper ist ... 
Da dies aber auch immer noch fleißig in die Zähne verbaut wird, verstehe ich hier die Dramaturgie um das kolloidale Silber nicht so ganz. 
Klarstellung: Ich bin weder Befürworter, noch Gegner für kolloidales Silber!

----------


## Pianoman

> Interessant! ...

 Was jetzt genau?     

> Vermutlich ebenso "spirituell" wie die Aussagen einiger  Wissenschaftler/Ärzte, dass Silberamalgam schädlich für den Körper ist  ...

 Wie meinen?  Äh, Moment, nee, wart mal, nee, doch nicht. Ich hab´s doch nicht verstanden.  
Also, wie meinen?     

> Da dies aber auch immer noch fleißig in die Zähne verbaut wird, verstehe  ich hier die Dramaturgie um das kolloidale Silber nicht so ganz.

 Und ich versteh´ den Sinn des Satzes nicht. Das gilt auch für den Rest Ihres Beitrags.    

> Klarstellung: Ich bin weder Befürworter, noch Gegner für kolloidales Silber!

 Wer hätte das gedacht? Gut, dass wir´s wissen.

----------


## Äskulap

Pianoman hat immer ein bisschen Sarkasmus übrig  :Smiley:  für alle die Alternativmedizin auch nur in Erwägung ziehen  :c_laugh:

----------


## Pianoman

Nur um Klarheit zu schaffen, Äskulap:  
Es gibt keine Alternativmedizin ... 
... sondern nur wirksame Therapien und unwirksame und damit überflüssige Therapien.
Die wirksame Medizin besteht aus Therapien, für die wir in der Lage sind, Wirksamkeitsnachweise zu erbringen.   
... weil die Alternative zur wirksamen medizinischen Behandlung nicht Alternativmedizin, sondern Quacksalberei heißt. Schließlich nennt man die Alternative zum Auto ja auch nicht Alternativauto, sondern Fahrrad.

----------


## Äskulap

Ansichtssache  :Smiley:   
Es gibt die Menschen die glauben fest daran  :Smiley:  ich glaube an das was mich heilt wie es genannt wird wäre mir egal  :Smiley:  ich glaub das ist nunmal die Alternativmedizin, ich würde nie fragwürdige Misteltherapien probieren vor allem wenn es dafür Kosten gibt die einfach lächerlich sind. 
Aber es gibt Dinge die in der Schulmedizin nicht in Betracht gezogen werden wie z.B: aktive Hyperthermie (klick) die ich wiederum schon ausprobieren würde und damit meine ich nicht einen Saunagang  :Smiley:

----------


## Äskulap

Halli Hallo,  
nun ich habe ein erstes (und ich denke auch letztes) Ergebnis vorliegen von dem Medizin Transparent Team.   Der Schatz im Silber-Socken » medizin-transparent.at 
Viel Spaß beim lesen und ich hoffe damit haben sich die meisten Fragen nun endgültig geklärt!  :Smiley:

----------

